# IG Rumors/Confirmations Part 2



## Chaosftw

Alright Folks The IG rumors thread is rather lengthy and Syph has asked me to condense similar posts, rumors, confirmations, and questions. So in saying that here is a list of common questions and the answers to them for all you hyped up IG players! Enjoy!

Interesting in Donating to Heresy? * Click Here to see what its all about!* 

*Here is the Summary / Breakdown:*


*Release Dates in USD brought to you by Radical_psyker!

May 1st 
42-06 IMPERIAL GUARD CATACHAN JUNGLE FIGHTERS 10 Fig Box $22.00 New - Repackaged
42-10 IMPERIAL GUARD CATACHAN COMMAND SQUAD 5 Fig Box $22.00 New
47-01-60 CODEX IMPERIAL GUARD (ENGLISH) 104pp Book $25.00 New
47-09 IMPERIAL GUARD CADIAN COMMAND SQUAD 5 Fig Box $22.00 New
47-10 IMPERIAL GUARD VALKYRIE 1 Fig Box $50.00 New
47-12 IMPERIAL GUARD SENTINEL 1 Fig Box $25.00 New
47-17 IMPERIAL GUARD CADIAN SHOCK TROOPS 10 Fig Box $22.00 New - Repackaged
47-39 IMPERIAL GUARD RATLINGS 5 Fig Blister $20.00 New - Single Print
47-40 IMPERIAL GUARD PRIMARIS PSYKER 1 Fig Blister $15.00 New - Single Print

May 15th 
(DIRECT) IMPERIAL GUARD REGIMENTAL ADVISORS 3 Fig Blister $17.00 New
(DIRECT) IMPERIAL GUARD LORD COMMISSAR 1 Fig Blister $15.00 New
42-11 IMPERIAL GUARD CATACHAN BATTLEFORCE 36 Fig Box $90.00 New
47-20 IMPERIAL GUARD CADIAN BATTLEFORCE 36 Fig Box $90.00 New
*

*Some Images:*


Chaosftw said:


>


*HQ Info:*
-	HQ squads: When they have a medic in them they will no longer be allowed to negate one wound. Every unit that has a MEDIC in it now has FNP.
-	The HQ’s Leadership is no longer used across your army.
-	Primaris Psyker has a shooty assault 2D6 (he thinks) attack.

*Orders*

Rules

Army-wide Special Rules

Doctrines

Doctrines may have been replaced by Platoons options. No details on exactly what upgrades are available. Recent codex sightings indicate more limited than first thought.

Orders

Company Commander can issue up to two Orders to any squad with Vox or within 12".
Platoon Commander can issue one Order to any squad in their platoon with Vox or within 6". Some squad leaders can issue Orders to their own squad.

Orders are given at the start of the shooting phase. The Company Commander HAS to place their orders first, then Platoon Commanders and so on. If a unit is "activated" before it receives an order then it cannot benefit from one that turn. The receiving unit has to pass a LD test with the following affects:

Double 1 - They follow the Order and can be given another Order
Pass – They follow the Order
Fail – They fail the Order, but can act as normal
Double 6 - They do nothing.

Platoon Commander Orders are:

“First rank fire, second rank” - + 1 shot for Rapid Fire weapons (so 3 at 12", 2 at 13-24)

"Down!" - Go To Ground with +1 cover save, i.e. +2 total and the unit can't shoot for that turn.

“Move, move, move!” – Allows the squad to roll more dice when they run and take highest.

Company Commander Orders (all of the Platoon Commander ones plus):

"Bring it down" - Twin Links all weapons shooting at tanks, MCs including units or squadrons of them.

Some form of rallying Order which rallies a unit or even unpins them. This possibly works after they have used the “Down!” Order that round.

Overwatch has been rumoured supposedly allowing a round of shooting during the enemy’s shooting phase at the cost of not shooting and assaulting next turn (effectively going to ground).

Miscellaneous

Some squads will supposedly have access to heavy flamers, but it is not clear which ones.Command squads and Veteran squads are the only ones that I've heard

 
Special Characters

Creed and Kell take the place of Officer and (probably) Standard Bearer in a Command Squad. Can issue 4 Orders per turn, including a unique order "For Cadia!" giving a unit Fearless and Furious Charge. He allows one unit to gain Scout. Creed has a TL Hell Pistol. Kell will enforce Creeds orders somehow.
Usarker Creed 4 4 3 3 3 3 3 10 4+
Jarran Kell 4 4 3 3 2 4 2 8 4+

Captain Chenkov can upgrade his Platoon's Conscript squad for 75 points, allowing the Special Order "Send in the next wave!" removing the squad immediately and letting them enter from the table edge at full strength next turn.
Captain Chenkov 4 4 3 3 2 3 2 9 4+

Commissar Yarrick. Bale Eye is a Hell Pistol. Iron Will grants Eternal Warrior and a 'get up' save for his last wound. Force Field makes the enemy re-roll to wound rolls
Commissar Yarrick 5 5 3 4 3 3 3 10 4+

Catachan Devil Gunnery Sergeant Harker. Upgrade for veterans who then count as having defensive grenades (booby traps)
Gunnery Sergeant Harker 4 4 4 3 1 3 2 8 5+

Lukas Bastonne (Cadian Noble). Veteran Squad (Grenadiers) upgrade who allows his squad to always try to rally regardless of casualties etc. Can issue Orders.
Lukas Bastonne 4 4 3 3 1 3 2 10 4+

Iron Hand Straken is a Company Commander choice. He and his Command Squad are Fearless, and he has a special Order which gives a unit (or possibly units) Furious Charge and Counter Attack.
Colonel Straken 5 4 6 4 3 3 3 9 3+

Guardsman 'Sly' Marbo. Demo Charge Sniper Pistol, Poison (2+) Catachan Blade. Elites choice. ALWAYS in reserve and when deployed, may be put within 1" of ANY model. Can then shoot and run away. Has Hit & Run special ..
Sly Marbo 5 5 3 3 2 5 4 7 5+

Mogul Kamir is an upgrade to Rough Riders and gives them Furious Charge and Rage
Moghol Kamir 4 3 3 3 2 3 3 8 5+

Captain Al’rahem lets a unit fire one volley in the shooting phase and then Run. He may be able to do it out of sequence.
Captain Al’rahem 4 4 3 3 2 3 2 9 5+

Nork Dedog. If he dies in assault he auto hits the enemy X times in a frenzy before passing out. He comes round later and asks if they won .
Nork Dedog 4 3 5 5 3 3 4 8 4+

Knight Commander Pask of Cadia. Around 50pts. Tank Commander upgrade character. Must ride in a Leman Russ. Grants BS 4 to one weapon (possibly more if Tank stationary). Cannot disembark if the Tank is destroyed. Has an additional special ability against tanks and MCs.

 
HQ

Company Commander: around 50pts
No longer ICs. Can reportedly be upgraded for x-amount to get Storm Troopers as Troops
Company Commander 4 4 3 3 3 3 3 9 5+

Primaris Psyker
Powers:
'Lightning Arc' - S6 Assault 2D6
'Nightshroud' - Enemy has to pass a Ld test to shoot at his unit.
Primaris Psyker 4 4 3 3 2 3 3 9 5+

Commissar Lord 
Newer rumours say he is described as having lots of inspirational powers (possibly fearless) and will supposedly allow more freedom in selecting Commissars for other squads.
Commissar Lord 5 5 3 3 3 3 3 10 5+

Regimental Advisors: around 30pts each
Officer of the Fleet
Forces opponent to subtract -1 from all reserve rolls
Officer of the Fleet 3 4 3 3 1 3 1 7 5+

Astropath
Add +1 to reserves rolls. I think it says they can do something with orders too, although the pic is unclear.
Astropath 3 4 3 3 1 3 1 7 5+

Master of Ordnance 
Can call in a S9 AP3 Ordnance shot with unlimited range if he doesn't move that turn
Master of Ordnance 3 4 3 3 1 3 1 7 5+

Other Advisors
Commissars: 35pts
Bestow Stubborn on the Command or Infantry squad they are attached to and still execute leaders who fail to pass Ld tests. Once a Commissar Lord is taken they have more freedom and there can be more of them. They are also supposedly cheaper (almost half their current price). Some text seen near a pic of Commissars at Open Day appears to say Commissars will have an affect on Orders, possibly making it easier to use them. Apparently their weapon options may be restricted to Bolt Pistol, Power Weapon and Plasma Pistol (ie, Fists only on Lords).
Commissar 4 4 3 3 1 3 2 9 5+

Ministorum Priest
Squad upgrade. "Litanies of hate"-type rule for re-rolls on charging. Count as ICs. Option for Rosarius and Eviscerator
Ministorum Priest 3 3 3 3 1 3 2 7 5+

Command Squad
Bodyguard: around 15pts
Can allocate 2 wounds to them which would affect their Officer

Medic
Feel No Pain


 
Elites

Psyker Battle Squad
1 Overseer, and 4 Psykers 60pts. Add up to 5 more Psykers. Two powers rumoured so far.
“Soulstorm” - Range 36, S=number of psykers in the unit, AP d6, Heavy 5" blast.
A focused attack that drops enemy LD=number of psykers in the squad with a range of 24".
The Overseer or Mentor will shoot D3 of them on any Perils of the Warp result.
Overseer (Mentor) 3 3 3 3 1 3 2 9 5+
Sanctioned Psyker 2 3 2 3 1 3 1 9 5+

Stormtroopers
16 points each. Hellgun, Hellpistol, CCW, Frag and Krak grenades, Carapace Armour and Targeters.
Deep Strike. Can take 2 special weapons.
'Special Ops' Special Rule picked before battle gives a bonus to one of the two deployment types:
Behind Enemy Lines - Scout and Infiltrate
Recon - Re-roll Reserves and Table Edge
Arial Assault - Re-roll to scatter dice for Deep Strike and Valkyrie disembarks
Stormtrooper Sergeant 3 4 3 3 1 3 2 8 4+
Stormtrooper 3 4 3 3 1 3 1 7 4+
Hellgun 18 3 3 Rapid Fire
Hellpistol 6 3 3 Pistol

Techpriest Enginseer
Repair ability improved, more in line with Techmarine effectiveness.
Techpriest 3 3 3 3 1 3 1 8 3+
Servitor 3 3 3 3 1 3 1 8 4+

Ogryns
Squad of 3 115 points +35 points each extra
Furious Charge
Bone head 4 3 5 5 3 2 4 7 5+
Ogryn 4 3 5 5 3 2 3 6 5+
Ripper gun 12 5 - Assault 3

Ratlings
3-10 per squad. 10 points each. They supposedly have Stealth and Infiltrate. Something else has been rumoured about them having 'snacks'. No news yet on what affect this may have.
Ratling 2 4 2 2 1 4 1 6 5+
Sniper Rifle 36 X 6 Heavy 1, Sniper

 
Troops

Imperial Guard Platoons
Platoons will supposedly be structured as follows:
1 command squad and 2 infantry squads
Plus up to five selections from
0 - 3 Infantry squads
0 - 5 heavy weapons squads
0 - 2 special weapons squads
0 - 1 Conscript Platoon
The entire platoon with all these squads will only take one Troops selection in the FOC. All squads may chose to take a Chimera as a transport

Infantry squad is 50 points for 9 Guardsmen and a Vet Sergeant with Lasgun and Frag Grenades. Mortar 5pts, Heavy Bolter/Autocannon 10pts, Missile Launcher 15pts, Lascannon 20pts, Grenade Launcher/ Flamer 5pts, Meltagun 10pts, Plasma Gun 15pts
Meltagun 10pts, Plasma Gun 15pts. Heavy weapons are 'pretty much the same'.

Any number of Infantry Squads (and only Infantry Squads) in a Platoon may choose to deploy as a single unit.Command squads may be able to also combine, lots of talk of big infantry squads with FNP no conformation as of yet

Heavy Weapons Squads start at 60pts with 3 Mortars. Upgrades: Heavy Bolter/Autocannon 5pts, Missile Launcher 10pts, Lascannon 15pts. Heavy weapons teams will be a single 2W entity, like a Space Marine Attack Bike.

Special Weapons teams will be 6-man teams and are able to take 3 Demo Chargesrumored that all 6 men can take sniper rifles at 5pts ea

The Conscripts form one unit of 20-50 men and have only a lasgun.

Platoon commander 4 4 3 3 1 3 2 8 5+
Sergeant 3 3 3 3 1 3 2 8 5+
Guardsmen 3 3 3 3 1 3 1 7 5+
Heavy Weapons Team 3 3 3 3 2 3 2 7 5+
Conscript 2 2 3 3 1 3 1 5 5+

Platoon Command Squads can take Standards giving them +1 Combat Res in assaults.

Platoon Drilll and attaching armored units to a platoon has yet to be confirmed who has seen the Codex
Platoons will supposedly benefit from a special rule called "Platoon Drill" which grants the ability to ignore any other squad within the Platoon for the purposes of determining the enemy's cover save. Basically the Guard squads will get a cover save when being shot at through a squad in the same Platoon, but their enemy will not get one when the squad shoots back. This will supposedly only work if the Vox network is still intact.

Platoons may be able to attach sentinels and hellhounds as support vehicles. Support Vehicles would still take up a FOC spot, but become part of the platoon and so would benefit from “Platoon Drill” and other Platoon-wide rules.

Veteran Squads
Come as 10-man squads.
May take 3 special weapons, plus 1 HW team.
May purchase a squad speciality for 30pts:
Demolitions – Grants the squad Melta Bombs and 1 demo charge
Reconnaisance – Infiltrate and Move Through Cover
Grenadiers – Carapace Armour
Veteran Sergeant 3 4 3 3 1 3 2 8 5+
Veteran 3 4 3 3 1 3 1 7 5+
Veteran heavy weapons team 3 4 3 3 2 3 2 7 5+

Penal Legion
50 pts. 1 Penal Guard and 9 Penal Legionnaires. Lasgun & CCW. Stubborn.
Roll for their 'Crime' at start of game:
Psychos: better fighters. Not sure what this entails.
Scroungers: start with more gear. (probably grenades, maybe pistols)
Gunslingers: Shooting becomes Assault 2.

Penal Guard 3 3 3 3 1 3 2 8 5+
Penal Legionnaire 3 3 3 3 1 3 1 8 5+

Transports

Chimera
55 pts. Tank, Amphibious, Mobile Command Vehicle. Multi-laser, hull Heavy Bolter, searchlight and smoke launchers. Options: Upgrade Multi-laser to Heavy Flamer or Heavy Bolter - free; hull Heavy Bolter to Heavy Flamer - free; Storm Bolter or Heavy Stubber +10pts, Hunter-Killer Missile +10pts, Dozer Blade +10 pts, Extra Armour +15pts, Camo Netting +20pts.
Chimera 3 12 10 10

 
Fast Attack

Rough Riders
Hunting Lance, Laspistol & CCW. Lance still once per game.
Rough Rider Sergeant 3 3 3 3 1 3 2 8 5+
Rough Riders 3 3 3 3 1 3 1 7 5+

Recon Sentinels: 35 pts
Open Topped, Scout, Move Through Cover,
Weapon: Multilaser.
Options: Autocannon 5pts, Heavy Flamer 5pts, Missile Launcher 10pts, Lascannon 15pts. Searchlight 1pt, HK Missile 10pts, the entire squadron can buy smoke launcher for 5pts/model and/or camo-netting for 10pts/mode.
Recon Sentinel 3 3 5 10 10 10 3 1

Spearhead Sentinelsroughly 50 - 55pts each
Heavy Support Sentinels will supposedly lose Scout, but will be enclosed and have options for heavy weapons such as the Plasma Cannon and Multi-Melta.
Spearhead Sentinel 3 3 5 12 10 10 3 1

Fast Tanks Squadron 
1-3 tank squadron of any of the following:

Hellhound: 130 pts.
Tank, Fast.
Heavy Bolter, Inferno Cannon
Replace Heavy Bolter with: Flamer for free, Multi-Melta 15pts. Extra armour 15pts, Searchlight 1pts, Heavy Stubber 10pts, HK Missile 10pts, Dozer Blade 10pts.
Hellhound 3 12 12 10
Inferno Cannon Template* 6 4 Heavy 1
*Template can be placed up to 12” from the model

Banewolf: 130 pts
Tank, Fast.
Heavy Bolter, Chemical Cannon
Replace Heavy Bolter with: Flamer for free, Multi-Melta 15pts. Extra armour 15pts, Searchlight 1pts, Heavy Stubber 10pts, HK Missile 10pts, Dozer Blade 10pts.
Banewolf 3 12 12 10
Chemical Cannon Template 1 3 Poison (2+)



Devil Dog: 120 pts
Tank, Fast.
Heavy Bolter, Melta Cannon
Replace Heavy Bolter with: Flamer for free, Multi-Melta 15pts. Extra armour 15pts, Searchlight 1pts, Heavy Stubber 10pts, HK Missile 10pts, Dozer Blade 10pts.
Devil Dog 3 12 12 10
Melta Cannon 24 8 1 Small blast, Melta

The entire squadron can buy smoke launchers for 5 pts/mini or camo-netting for 20 pts/mini.


Valkyrie: 100pts
Skimmer, Fast, Scout, Deep Strike, Transport 12 models. May not carry Ogryns
Squadron of 1-3
Equipment and weapons: Extra Armour, Searchlight, 2 Hellstrike Missiles, Multilaser
Options: change Multilaser to Lascannons +15pts, change Hellstrike Missile for 2 Multiple Rockets Pods for +30pts, door Heavy Bolters for +10pts
“Grav Chute Insertion” – Embarked Troops may DS at any point in its movement, re-rolling scatter, but more than 12" and they take a dangerous terrain check.
Valkyrie 3 12 12 10
Hellstrike Missile 72 8 3 Ordnance 1, One use only
Multiple Rocket Launcher 24 4 6 Heavy 1, Large Blast.

Valkyrie Vendetta 130pts
Skimmer, Fast, Scout, Deep Strike, Transport 12 models. May not carry Ogryns
Squadron of 1-3
Equipment and weapons: Extra Armour, Searchlight, 3 TL Lascannons
Options: change 2 Lascannons for 2 hellfury missiles for free, heavy bolters for +10pts.
“Grav Chute Insertion” – Embarked Troops may DS at any point in its movement, re-rolling scatter, but more than 12" and they take a dangerous terrain check.
Vendetta 3 12 12 10
Hellfury Missile 72 4 5 Heavy 1, Large Blast, One use Only

 
Heavy Support

Leman Russ Squadron
Vehicle Squadron of 1-3 Leman Russ or Leman Russ Demolishers in any combination

Leman Russ Battle Tank: 150pts
Leman Russ 3 14 13 10
Battlecannon 72 8 3 Ordnance, Large Blast

Leman Russ Demolisher: 165pts
Demolisher 3 14 13 11
Demolisher Cannon 24 10 2 Ordnance, Large Blast

Leman Russ Exterminator: 150pts
Exterminator 3 14 13 10
Exterminator Autocannon 48 7 4 Heavy 4, Twin Linked

Leman Russ Vanquisher: 155pts
Vanquisher 3 14 13 10
Vanquisher cannon 72 8 2 Heavy 1 +1D6 penetration

Leman Russ Eradicator: 160pts
Eradicator 3 14 13 10
Eradicator Nova Cannon 36 6 4 Heavy 1, Large blast Ignores cover saves.

Leman Russ Punisher: 180pts
Punisher 3 14 13 11
Punisher Gatling Cannon 24 5 - Heavy 20

Leman Russ Executioner: 190pts
Executioner 3 14 13 11
Executioner Plasma Cannon 36 7 2 Heavy 3, small blast.

Russ options:
May exchange hull Heavy Bolter for lascannon for 15pts, may take sponsons with: heavy bolters 20pts, multi-melta 30pts, plasma cannons 40pts. Heavy Stubber 10pts, Dozer Blade 10pts, HK missile 10pts, Extra Armour 15pts. Entire squadron can take camo-netting for 20pts/model. One of the squadron tanks can be the squadron leader for 50pts.

Camo Netting improves a stationary tanks cover save by +1

Lumbering Behemoth - a Leman Russ that remained stationary or moved up to 6" can fire its turret weapon in addition to any other weapons it may fire - even if the turret weapon is ordnance.sit still and shoot everything, or move and shoot turret, one main and all defensive

Artillery Squadron
1-3 models in a squadron. Same options as the LR’s. Can be enclosed for 15pts/model, and take camo-netting for 30pts/model.

Basilisk: 125pts
Open Topped.
Basilisk 3 12 10 10
Earthshaker Cannon 36-240 9 3 Ordnance, Barrage, Large Blast

Medusa: 135pts
Open Topped. Can buy siege bombs for 5pts
Medusa 3 12 10 10
Medusa Cannon 36 10 2 Ordnance , Large Blast.
Medusa Bunker Buster 48 10 1 Heavy 1, Blast.

Hydra: 75pts
Camo-netting cost 20pts
Hydra 3 12 10 10
Hydra Autocannon 72 7 4 Heavy 2
It is assumed each Hydra will have multiple Hydra Autocannon (either 2 Twin Linked or 4)
It supposedly has special tracking systems that ignores cover saves for skimmers and bikes going fast etc

Colossus: 140pts
Open Topped.
Colossus 3 12 10 10
Colossus Siege mortar 24-240 6 3 Ordnance , Large Blast
*Must fire indirectly*
(Previously known as Bombard)

Griffon: 75pts
Open Topped.
Griffon 3 12 10 10
Griffon Mortar 12-48 6 4 Ordnance barrage, Large Blast\


Manticore: 160pts
Manticore 3 12 10 10
Storm Eagle Rockets 24-120 10 4 Ordnance 1D3, Barrage, Large Blast

Deathstrike: 160pts
Deathstrike 3 12 10 10
Deathstrike Missile 12-unlimtd 10 1 Ordnance barrage, D3+3” Blast, one Use only
Special Rules:
- Cannot be fired on Turn 1. Each turn roll a D6, weapon can be fired on a 6. Modifiers: +1 per turn, -1 for each crew stunned or weapon destroyed results sustained. Can always be fired on the roll of a natural 6.
- Any weapon destroyed results received are ignored, the only effect they have is to delay the launch.
- Hits on vehicles in the area of the Deathstrike Missile are not calculated at half strength but at S10.

*Elite Info:*
-	Storm Troopers can reroll the dice for scatter when they Deep Strike.
-	Storm Troopers will be costing something like 16 points per model; they will also now have AP3 Weapons.

*Psyker squad*
- Multiple models are lost on Perils result.
The unit of them has two abilities.
- Heavy large blast, something like range 36" S=number of Psykers in the unit, AP D6, 5" blast. 
- Focussed attack that drops enemy Ld = number of Psykers in the squad.









-Ogryns are now S5 and T5.
-Ratlings are the same thus far.

*Troop Info:*
-	Platoons can indeed have a banner = +1 Combat Resolution in assault.
-	6 man special weapon teams are a choice.
-	Veteran squads - have defensive grenades.
-	There is a New Troop Choice they represent Convicts/POW called Conscripts. What Happens is AT THE START OF THE GAME every squad of them you take rolls a D6 individually (squad that is) The ability lasts for the game. On a 1-2 they get extra shots (basically always count as double tapping) on a 3-4 then get fleet and furious charge, and on a 5-6 they get an extra dice when fighting in Close combat and gain RENDING.

*Fast Attack Info:*
-	- Fast Tanks Squadron:
- You may choose any of the following tanks in a 1-3 tank squadron.
- Hellhound: 130 pts. Tank, fast. You can change the heavy bolter by a flamer for free or by a multi-melta by 15 pts. Extra armour 15 pts, searchlight 1 pts, heavy stubborn 10 pts, hunter-killer missile 10 pts, dozer blade 10 pts.
- Banewolf: 130 pts. Tank, fast. You can change the heavy bolter by a flamer for free or by a multi-melta by 15 pts. Extra armour 15 pts, searchlight 1 pts, heavy stubborn 10 pts, hunter-killer missile 10 pts, dozer blade 10 pts.
- Devil Dog: 120 pts. Tank, fast. You can change the heavy bolter by a flamer for free or by a multi-melta by 15 pts. Extra armour 15 pts, searchlight 1 pts, heavy stubborn 10 pts, hunter-killer missile 10 pts, dozer blade 10 pts.

The entire squadron can buy smoke launchers for 5 pts/mini or camo-netting for 20 pts/mini.

- Sentinel Squadron:
- Scout Sentinel: 35 pts, open-topped, scouts, move through cover, multilaser. Auto-cannon 5 pts, heavy flamer 5 pts, missile launcher 10 pts, laser cannon 15 pts. Searchlight 1 pt, hunter-killer missile 10 pts, the entire squadron can buy smoke launcher for 5 pts/mini and/or camo-netting for 10 pts / mini.

- Valkyrie: 100 pts.. Armour: 12-12-10
Skimmer, fast, scout, may deep strike
Equipment and weapons: extra armour, searchlight, 2 hellstrike missiles, multilaser
Options: change multilaser to laser-cannon +15 pts, change hellstrike missile for 2 multiple rockets pods for +30 pts, heavy bolters for +10 pts.
Can be bought in a 1-3 squadron.
Transport 12 models, they have the “grav chute insertion” (deep strike from the valk)

- Vendetta: 130 pts.. Armour: 12-12-10
Skimmer, fast, scout, may deep strike
Equipment and weapons: extra armour, searchlight, 3 twin-linked las-cannons
Options: change 2 las-cannon for 2 hellfury missiles for free, heavy bolters for +10 pts.
Can be bought in a 1-3 squadron.
Transport 12 models, they have the “grav chute insertion” rule.


*Heavy Info: *
-	Lemas Russ Squadron
Composition:vehicle squadron composed of 1-3 Leman Russ or Leman Russ Demolishers in any combination.

- Leman Russ Battle Tank. 150 pts Hull Heavy Bolter. May change it for a lascannon for 15 pts, may have sponsons with: heavy bolters 20 pts, multi-melta 30 pts, plasma cannons 40 pts.
LR may have Heavy stubborn for 10 pts, dozer blade 10 pts, h-k missile 10 pts, extra armour 15 pts. Entire squadron with camo-netting for 20 pts/model. One of the squadron tanks can be the squadron leader for 50 pts.

Same options for the next tanks:

- Leman Russ Exterminator: 150 pts.
- Leman Russ Vanquiser: 155 pts.
- Leman Russ Eradicator: 160 pts.
- Leman Russ Demolisher: 165 pts.
- Leman Russ Punisher: 180 pts.
- Leman Russ Executioner: 190 pts.

Artillery Squadron, 1-3 models in a squadron. Same options as the LR’s. Can be topped for 15 pts / model, the camo-netting cost 30 pts /model.

- Basilisk: 125 pts.
- Medusa: 135 pts. Can buy siege bombs for 5 pts.
- Colossus: 140 pts.
- Griffon: 75 pts.
- Hydra: 75 pts. Camo-netting cost 20 pts for it.

The following vehicles cannot be bought in a squadron:

- Manticore: 160 pts.
-	- Deathstrike: 160 pts.



Chaosftw said:


>


Again Thanks to Radical_psyker









I hope this summarizes most of the info. I probably missed some things due to the 65 pages I had to try and go through. As more come I will try and update this list. To keep this page relatively clean and condensed!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## KarlFranz40k

WHAT THE HELL!!!
HELLGUNS AT AP3??? AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

Russ in squadrons???!!!! What madness is this?


----------



## darkreever

The hellgun still remains at its same strength; and it is a highly juiced up lasgun, so what were you expecting? (Personally I think ap4 would have been good enough, but ap3 really does emphasize the idea of being super juiced and able to punch through even the toughest of infantry.)

The squadrons thing shouldn't come as a surprise either; its not like the guard don't operate with lots of troops and lots of tanks (for the most part.) Being able to take up to nine tanks in heavy support is another emphasis on one of the basic ideals of the guard. (Something akin to quantity is quality I believe.)


----------



## slaaneshy

Oooh yeah baby, my guard are gonna love this! Of course the whole army looks way over powered, but hey, I have one so i'm happy!


----------



## Vero

KarlFranz40k said:


> WHAT THE HELL!!!
> HELLGUNS AT AP3??? AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> Russ in squadrons???!!!! What madness is this?


It's awesomeness.


----------



## Syph

It's a good time to be a Guard player if this all comes to light as the truth (which is looks to be at present!)

Let's just make sure everyone is making valid, well thought out posts on these rather than "ahhhhs!" etc. Cheers!


----------



## inqusitor_me

my god im happy i started playing IG the know lol 
but i must say Valks are transports so why the hell are they fast attack


----------



## Djinn24

This makes me want to make an IG army. I already have 30 Stormtroopers from my Deamonhunter army. Overall I am happy for the current IG players. They are getting the boost they deserve!


----------



## humakt

I noticed 2 things.

A chemical weapon which is AP3 and I assume wounds on a 2+.

A heavy sentinal with 12 front armour.

Well this will certainly mean me keeping my IG upto date and useable.


----------



## JokerGod

Squadrons are fun. makes it easier to get tanks off the field


----------



## Dessel_Ordo

This looks like it will make for some fun lists to go up against...
I think IG are after Daemons on my new army wish list now...


----------



## muffinman82

Better buy all the units you can afford before the numbers start dropping out


----------



## Duke Vorian

I'm sure others have realized this but for those who haven't squadrons of vehicles have to all fire at the same target. This really puts this squadron of vehicle thing in order. Plus, I don't have my rulebook handy, but with squadrons of vehicles if one is immobilized doesn't it just die outright? Also, wouldn't they also be multiple kill points....

Man, realizing the rules for squadrons of vehicles I'm going to now hesitate at making squadrons of vehicles...


----------



## kenzman

I see Basilisk on the summery. If some one could put a end to the rumor that they are out of the standard game that would be great  Hope they are still in but if there gone then i think we need to know! Also... if the russ are in squads do you need to kill all 3 to get 1 vp now? if so .. thats evil. :biggrin:


----------



## comrade

yes, I will provide your proof, and a update:

So folks from Spain are saying they have seen hard copies of the codex and are offering up the following details on the Fast Attack and Heavu Support sections.




Fast Attack:
- Fast Tanks Squadron:
- You may choose any of the following tanks in a 1-3 tank squadron.
- Hellhound: 130 pts. Tank, fast. You can change the heavy bolter by a flamer for free or by a multi-melta by 15 pts. Extra armour 15 pts, searchlight 1 pts, heavy stubborn 10 pts, hunter-killer missile 10 pts, dozer blade 10 pts.
- Banewolf: 130 pts. Tank, fast. You can change the heavy bolter by a flamer for free or by a multi-melta by 15 pts. Extra armour 15 pts, searchlight 1 pts, heavy stubborn 10 pts, hunter-killer missile 10 pts, dozer blade 10 pts.
- Devil Dog: 120 pts. Tank, fast. You can change the heavy bolter by a flamer for free or by a multi-melta by 15 pts. Extra armour 15 pts, searchlight 1 pts, heavy stubborn 10 pts, hunter-killer missile 10 pts, dozer blade 10 pts.

The entire squadron can buy smoke launchers for 5 pts/mini or camo-netting for 20 pts/mini.

- Sentinel Squadron:
- Scout Sentinel: 35 pts, open-topped, scouts, move through cover, multilaser. Auto-cannon 5 pts, heavy flamer 5 pts, missile launcher 10 pts, laser cannon 15 pts. Searchlight 1 pt, hunter-killer missile 10 pts, the entire squadron can buy smoke launcher for 5 pts/mini and/or camo-netting for 10 pts / mini.

- Valkyrie: 100 pts.. Armour: 12-12-10
Skimmer, fast, scout, may deep strike
Equipment and weapons: extra armour, searchlight, 2 hellstrike missiles, multilaser
Options: change multilaser to laser-cannon +15 pts, change hellstrike missile for 2 multiple rockets pods for +30 pts, heavy bolters for +10 pts.
Can be bought in a 1-3 squadron.
Transport 12 models, they have the “grav chute insertion” (deep strike from the valk)

- Vendetta: 130 pts.. Armour: 12-12-10
Skimmer, fast, scout, may deep strike
Equipment and weapons: extra armour, searchlight, 3 twin-linked las-cannons
Options: change 2 las-cannon for 2 hellfury missiles for free, heavy bolters for +10 pts.
Can be bought in a 1-3 squadron.
Transport 12 models, they have the “grav chute insertion” rule.

Heavy Support:
Lemas Russ Squadron
Composition:vehicle squadron composed of 1-3 Leman Russ or Leman Russ Demolishers in any combination.

- Leman Russ Battle Tank. 150 pts Hull Heavy Bolter. May change it for a lascannon for 15 pts, may have sponsons with: heavy bolters 20 pts, multi-melta 30 pts, plasma cannons 40 pts.
LR may have Heavy stubborn for 10 pts, dozer blade 10 pts, h-k missile 10 pts, extra armour 15 pts. Entire squadron with camo-netting for 20 pts/model. One of the squadron tanks can be the squadron leader for 50 pts.

Same options for the next tanks:

- Leman Russ Exterminator: 150 pts.
- Leman Russ Vanquiser: 155 pts.
- Leman Russ Eradicator: 160 pts.
- Leman Russ Demolisher: 165 pts.
- Leman Russ Punisher: 180 pts.
- Leman Russ Executioner: 190 pts.
*
Artillery Squadron, 1-3 models in a squadron. Same options as the LR’s. Can be topped for 15 pts / model, the camo-netting cost 30 pts /model.

- Basilisk: 125 pts.
- Medusa: 135 pts. Can buy siege bombs for 5 pts.
- Colossus: 140 pts.
- Griffon: 75 pts.
- Hydra: 75 pts. Camo-netting cost 20 pts for it.
*
The following vehicles cannot be bought in a squadron:

- Manticore: 160 pts.
- Deathstrike: 160 pts.


----------



## pylco

maybe now, people will stop reffering to the guard as "meat shield"


----------



## comrade

maybe as: "The meat behind the shell" :laugh:.. the Basilisk Shell


----------



## fynn

well looking very intresting so far, im just concerned with the squadron rules like if a tank is imobalised its destroyed, and all tanks in a squadron must fire at the same target, which i think is a stupid rule tbh, i'd rather the squadron have the abilty to fire independently to make em more effective in combat, as at the moment a squadron of 3 russ'es could face, say 3 indendipndent land raiders in combat, all 3 russ's must fire at 1 target, and maybe destroy one raider (unless its its my crap dice rolls lol), and then the remaining 2 raiders could actuly take out all 3 russ'es by targeting 1 each with one set of TW las cannons, and then useing power of the machine to destroy the 3rd.
and yes i have had the mis-fourtone of faceing 3 indy land raiders in a game and lost 3 tanks to em when useing an armoured company, as the SM player took advantage of the fact that i had to go by the squadron rules and he didnt.


----------



## bishop5

Thanks for the updated thread, the last one was a bit long-winded.

Overall, I am extremely excited about the new codex; shame I just got 2K points of Tau... 

I'm definately going to be getting at least one Hydra, just for the looks!


----------



## Vanchet

................*faints* I think I'm gonna enjoy fighting marines more now with stormtroopers and the Executioner cannon >
And Yarricks now T4?? The Toughest Human ever (marines don't count because they were modified to be tough).


RENDING CONSCRIPTS!?!?!?!?!.....................Bye mr Fex XDD


----------



## comrade

Vanchet said:


> ................*faints* I think I'm gonna enjoy fighting marines more now with stormtroopers and the Executioner cannon >
> And Yarricks now T4?? The Toughest Human ever (marines don't count because they were modified to be tough).
> 
> 
> RENDING CONSCRIPTS!?!?!?!?!.....................Bye mr Fex XDD



Also known as 'Krak grenade shoved up random orifice by crazed guardsmen'


----------



## nightfish

Ok, lets have a bit of objectiveness.

Heavy 20 for a gun? 

10 cadian / catachan figures in a box? _What a rip-off! How much more money are GW trying to syphon of us?_

As much as the rest of the forums are getting uberly excited over this, I for one am thinking that this is going to unbalance the game. Heavy 20 guns, tanks in squadrons. How are other armies going to counter? Why dont Chaos get predators in groups or 'nids get Carnifixes in groups?

This is going to be exactly the same as what happened when they gave assault cannons, 4 plus rending.


----------



## radical_psyker

Vanchet said:


> And Yarricks now T4?? The Toughest Human ever


Which is fair enough as Yarrick probably is the toughest human ever (God-Emperor excluded of course :wink.



Vanchet said:


> RENDING CONSCRIPTS!?!?!?!?!


Rending Penal Legion actually. And only a 1 in 3 chance of gaining the Rending skill.



nightfish said:


> Heavy 20 for a gun? _How stupid could they get_


How stupid could you get? Where have you been? The numbers have been run on the Punisher a million times, it's not that great. Comparable to a squad of Fire Warriors but far more vunerable. And it's been way overpriced pointswise anyway.


----------



## comrade

nyeh, the HVY 20 weapon has no ap, none at all. its crap, and lame, not even worth shooting vehicles with.

AVG vs MEQs

10 hits
6.66 wounds
2.22 unsaved wounds.

LAME

GEQ

10 Hits
8.33 wounds
5.6 unsaved wounds

still lame


----------



## nightfish

comrade said:


> nyeh, the HVY 20 weapon has no ap, none at all. its crap, and lame, not even worth shooting vehicles with.
> 
> AVG vs MEQs
> 
> 10 hits
> 6.66 wounds
> 2.22 unsaved wounds.
> 
> LAME


No, i've seen what lasguns can do in a game to marines and the last thing we need is a tank that has the firepower of two squads +2 S. Just because it doesn't have an AP value doesn't mean it won't do damage. Don't you know that the whole point of 40k is the amount of shots you can dish out.

Guard is going to become well overpowered. When everyones moaning in a couple of months, just know that I called it.


----------



## fynn

nightfish said:


> Ok, lets have a bit of objectiveness.
> 
> Heavy 20 for a gun?
> 
> 10 cadian / catachan figures in a box? _What a rip-off! How much more money are GW trying to syphon of us?_
> 
> As much as the rest of the forums are getting uberly excited over this, I for one am thinking that this is going to unbalance the game. Heavy 20 guns, tanks in squadrons. How are other armies going to counter? Why dont Chaos get predators in groups or 'nids get Carnifixes in groups?
> 
> This is going to be exactly the same as what happened when they gave assault cannons, 4 plus rending.


ok as for the heavy 20, its only has AP- so all targets(except kroot in the open) will get a save, and it only has a bs of 3. And as for the tanks in squadrons, read my previous post as to the disadvantage of that, fair enough we can have 9 tanks on the table in 3 squadrons, but we still only shoot at 3 targets, and if you only field one squadron, thats just ONE target to shoot at, so useing your example of 3 chaos preds on the field, my tanks can only shoot and hopefuly kill one pred, where as your 3 preds can shoot at all 3 tanks in the squadron and possably kill or immobalise (= kill) all 3 tanks.


----------



## radical_psyker

nightfish said:


> Ok, lets have a bit of objectiveness.


Hah! That's a laugh! :laugh:



nightfish said:


> ...tanks in squadrons.


As has already been commented, tanks in squadrons have huge drawbacks. Great way to get lots of armour on the table, but their effectiveness is limited and they become extremely vunerable. 



nightfish said:


> Why dont Chaos get predators in groups or 'nids get Carnifixes in groups?


GW have given them tank squadrons because their aim was to properly represent the massive lines of armour that the Imperial Guard employ. Space Marines and CSM are elite strike forces, and Carnifexes... why would they be put in groups? The dominance of Nidzilla lists is bad enough as it is. :no:



nightfish said:


> 10 cadian / catachan figures in a box? _What a rip-off! How much more money are GW trying to syphon of us?_


The new price/composition for the Troops boxes bring them into line with the Ork Boyz set, no surprise there. What is greatly disappointing however is that the Guard didn't get the lovely recut treatment that the Boyz did. 



nightfish said:


> No, i've seen what lasguns can do in a game to marines and the last thing we need is a tank that has the firepower of two squads. Just because it doesn't have an AP value doesn't mean it won't do damage. Don't you know that the whole point of 40k is the amount of shots you can dish out.


And it can be taken out with a single heavy weapon hit, unlike "one or two squads".



nightfish said:


> Guard is going to become well overpowered. When everyones moaning in a couple of months, just know that I called it.


*You* called it?! :laugh: You're coming a little late to the party mate, everyone was moaning last week, but now we've all moved on, crunched the numbers, and looked at the points and army structure. Really, are you just a little slow on the uptake or are you just trolling? :no:


----------



## nightfish

radical_psyker said:


> *You* called it?! :laugh: You're coming a little late to the party mate, everyone was moaning last week, but now we've all moved on, crunched the numbers, and looked at the points and army structure. Really, are you just a little slow on the uptake or are you just trolling? :no:


Maybe 'called it' was a bit late but actually today is the first time I've seen a proper hard copy of the codex in a image rather than rumours and i'd rather speak up then, so no i'm not trolling. Sorry if I'm not trawling the internet for everything guard, maybe I have other things to do. Anyway I'd rather be late to the party than never turn up.

In essence, I don't hold the view that the new IG codex is as good as people think. Crunch the numbers until the end of time if you want; until a fair few games have been played I wish people would calm down.


----------



## tssxxx

omg just omg OVERPOWERED, i can see a new GT cheese list being invented with IG now.


----------



## Trigger

I think it looks OK. At least you might see Guard armies advancing now rather than a gunline everytime. I'm just pleased the Grfiffon has made a comeback. Guard Artillery squadrons are gonna kick ass on the horde lists.


----------



## Stella Cadente

nightfish said:


> Heavy 20 guns, tanks in squadrons. How are other armies going to counter?


the heavy 20 gun is nothing to worry about, its only str5 and has no ap, and a relatively short range of 24", combined with BS3, that heavy 20 gun becomes heavy 10, and in wounds against marines its heavy 6-7, after saves its equal to a very good rolling short ranged heavy bolter.

and tank squadrons are nothing to worry about, just look at armoured companies, there as weak as American beer and have more tanks


----------



## comrade

nightfish said:


> No, i've seen what lasguns can do in a game to marines and the last thing we need is a tank that has the firepower of two squads +2 S. Just because it doesn't have an AP value doesn't mean it won't do damage. Don't you know that the whole point of 40k is the amount of shots you can dish out.
> 
> Guard is going to become well overpowered. When everyones moaning in a couple of months, just know that I called it.



oh yes, a ST 5 gun with no AP is so very dangerous..

Do you see us IG players moaning about how EVERY other damn gun in 40k has AP 5, even base armaments are AP5. Boltgun, those lame sling thingies eldar have, those super cheese plasma things Tau have.

yup ST 5 AP- dangerous and overpowered.

Have you ever seen what a boltgun does to a guardsmen? yup, thats lame.

And I'm sure the tyranids will more then agree with you with the amount of 'shots' you can dish out

of course it will do damage, and on a mathematical average that equals 2.22 MEQs dead a turn. Damn, 30 pts. so horrible.

LRMBT pie plate= at least 3-5 dead MEQs a turn

if you want to complain, complain about LRMBT squads, not a lame 20 shot ap- gun.


----------



## bishop5

The Punisher is waaay overpriced for it to be useful; might as well stock up on Executioners and Eradicators for blowing away tough units/hordes. 

I'm definately not going to put MBT's in squads; maybe a squad of Hydra's or Bassie's but I think the real strength of the new codex is going to be in the mass amounts of feet on the ground along with all the heavy weapons + orders.


----------



## Rahmiel

About time


----------



## Chaosftw

Well looks like I have some updating to do when I get home later today! Keep the Info coming gents!

Chaosftw


----------



## Katie Drake

Okay guys, I've seen people getting a bit pissy with one another in this thread, so I'm just here to remind everyone that there's no need to be rude to one another. Let's have a mature discussion without resorting to insults and belittling of other people's ideas. Thanks!

Katie D


----------



## kenzman

Aye the punisher is over rated. A ten man guard squad now can rapid fire 3 shots.. so thats 30shots for what 40points now? Not hearing to much bad talk about that. The LR exterminator is where its at for anti-troop in my book. 9 str5 ap4 h.bolter shots and 4 twinlinked str7 ap4 autocannon is the goods. 

BTW yeah for basilisk! Thanks for the good info.


----------



## MaidenManiac

kenzman said:


> Aye the punisher is over rated. The LR exterminator is where its at for anti-troop in my book. 9 str5 ap4 h.bolter shots and 4 twinlinked str7 ap4 autocannon is the goods...


I'd still bet my money on the heavy29 every day from the Punisher(heavy29? forgot about the 3 heavy bolters?). Hell, I'd go for 3 of these as 3 separate choices and left AT to lascannons hiding in the 4th line of guards.
Personally I dont like those numbers on a "common everyday 40k tank". I would have prefered if they kept weird ass numbers to Apocalypseuke:



kenzman said:


> A ten man guard squad now can rapid fire 3 shots.. so thats 30shots for what 40points now? Not hearing to much bad talk about that.


This is, just like you stated probably not going to help the game out at all :no: Just because Ork boys are too cheap for their pants they shouldnt make that a "all new armies special rule". It would actually be awsome if GW once now and then Errata'd things...


On a personal note I wonder where this will end? 6 pts firewarriors is my bet:blackeye:


----------



## kenzman

this is true .. the punisher will have up to 29 shots with 9 of them being ap4... but the exterminator has a 48inch range. The big thing is that the russ can now move and shoot EVERTHING... so it still maybe that the pie is where its at.. as the battle cannon works good as anti-troop and armor and now has all its other weapons blazing too.


----------



## Stella Cadente

you cannot take the 3 heavy bolters into account, every leman russ can take 3 heavy bolters, a leman russ with 3 heavy bolters, a battle cannon and a heavy stubber *WILL* kill more than the punisher or the exterminator, does that mean its broken?


----------



## Creon

The Codex will come out, the Tallarns will be dusted off, things will be said to be unbalancing, Orks will scream bloody murder at 20 shots at their boyz. Saves? Orkses don't have those anyway. Too Panzie!

It will be fun. My Toy Soldiers shall reign supreme! Oh, sorry dear, yes, we're going shopping for curtains tonight, my bad!


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem

I have my doults that the move 6" and fire everything will work with the Battle Cannon because they're still Ordance. Which in the main rulebook it says you can not fire any other weapons, even defensive, when their are fired. I doult they'll contridict that, they might but I'll wait and see. 

I'd be happy if the just said they were Defensive Weapons and leave it at that. That'll make the varients with Hvy weapons be a little more useful again, depending on your play style.


----------



## Vanchet

I think certain points on the new rules brings the Guard back the army with the most Firepower (Arguements with Tau and Guard-My opinion is that Tau ar a Strong Hit and run army and not one of mass firepower) And you can definately feel that you have outgunned the emeny.


----------



## fynn

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> I have my doults that the move 6" and fire everything will work with the Battle Cannon because they're still Ordance. Which in the main rulebook it says you can not fire any other weapons, even defensive, when their are fired. I doult they'll contridict that, they might but I'll wait and see.
> 
> I'd be happy if the just said they were Defensive Weapons and leave it at that. That'll make the varients with Hvy weapons be a little more useful again, depending on your play style.


but then it does state in the BRB that rules in any codex do over rule the BRB, so "if" a new appears in the guard codex stateing that a russ can move 6" and fire all weapons, including ordance, then that rule takes prioity


----------



## phillbrick

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> I have my doults that the move 6" and fire everything will work with the Battle Cannon because they're still Ordance. Which in the main rulebook it says you can not fire any other weapons, even defensive, when their are fired. I doult they'll contridict that, they might but I'll wait and see.
> 
> I'd be happy if the just said they were Defensive Weapons and leave it at that. That'll make the varients with Hvy weapons be a little more useful again, depending on your play style.


On the release summary thing from BoLS it says:

"Leman Russ special rule: "Lumbering Behemoth" - a Leman Russ that remained stationary or moved up to 6" can fire its turret weapon in addition to any other weapons it may fire - even if the turret weapon is ordnance."

So it seems to me that if you stay still you can fire everything (including ordnance), and if you move up to 6 inches you can shoot turret+1 main + Defensive weapons. At least thats how I understand it.

So far the codex looks pretty nice, only issue is some of the points costs were upped quite a bit for some of the Elites (stormtroopers/ogryns), although they do look like they are better than before.


----------



## Creon

A better rule statement would be "As long as the Leman Russ may fire any weapon, it may add the Turret weapon without penalty, even if it is ordinance"


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem

I stand corrected. Thats fine with me, I just hope it applies to all LR varients.


----------



## spidie2000

wow I can't believe the AP 3 Hellgun rumor is true. That seems like way too much of an upgrade. I just hope they release some kind of suppliment for us inquisitorial players. I guess I can throw all my battle sisters away and just stock up on storm troopers.


----------



## phillbrick

I would think the lumbering behemoth rule works on all the Russ variants, but it would be good to know for sure, although only the standard Russ and Demolisher have ordnance, so the rest can sit still and fire everything anyways. 



spidie2000 said:


> wow I can't believe the AP 3 Hellgun rumor is true. That seems like way too much of an upgrade. I just hope they release some kind of suppliment for us inquisitorial players. I guess I can throw all my battle sisters away and just stock up on storm troopers.


I wouldn't be too quick to do that. Over at warseer they include all the supposed points costs, and the stormtroopers got a pretty large price hike, and dont have stuff like power armour, faith, etc. I don't think AP 3 is unreasonable for the points cost. 

It would be good if GW released something in regards to allies, with all the changes to IG, would be pretty weak if the stormtroopers were so wildly different. I also wonder about stuff like armoured fist squads, since it doesn't look like they will exist as a Troops choice anymore, and what about taking units like penal legions, veterans, etc.


----------



## stooge92

GW are genius, we'll have to pay for all those tanks now they're available, and our enemies will have to stock up on anti-armour variants, which generally dont come to cheap either


----------



## Ezekiface 73

That is true, i will be facing so many tanks now.... I do think the LR with the SR6 AP 2 Heavy 3, Blast is over powered, all Deathwing armises may be useless against guard...


----------



## Someguy

Storm troopers rumoured to be 16 points each, as much as the marines they are designed to kill. I don't see the point. It's not as if IG lack ap 3 weaponry.

Ogryns also seem to cost way more than was initially rumoured, 40 points a go. They aren't all that bad but may be prone to getting shot and running off. Will be interesting to see what LD-improving stuff you can do for them.


----------



## ILGraenis

has no one picked up on the Heavy 3 blast that is the Executioner? people complaining about H20 with s 5. You should be more worried about the Plasma Tank... That will eb featured at least in any nice MEQ designed Army.... 3 of them, 9 sentinels with plasma cannons, and all plasma Special Weapons.... (BTW, I think i may love plasma.... its just so much fun)


----------



## Someguy

Yeah the 5 plasma template tank does look like it will be a feature of several armies. Not cheap though. It looks like with plasma sponsons and a lascannon it will cost about as much as a land raider. It will tend to fry just about any target though.

Personally I'd suggest pulling back a bit on the plasma fandom. Plasma is great, but you do need to break enemy vehicles sometimes.

The lumbering behemoth rule is interesting. You are quite limited in what you fire when you move, as sponson weapons are still not defensive, but you can fire a load of stuff when stationary.

The changes in costs, where infantry are cheaper and tanks generally more expensive, means that IG infantry armies are going to be huge and tank armies small. Each tank costs as much as 3-4 infantry squads, with equipment. As such, and with the new orders for infantry, there are good arguments for focussing on guardsmen rather than tanks. There are counter-arguments to go for a mech army of doom...


----------



## ILGraenis

True on the plasma part. And as we are going to have cheaper guardsmen, that means more infantry boxes will be needed. And with the confirmed re-box of guardsmen (10 models, no heavy weapons for around £12) it is going to hike the cost up consdierably. I think we're going to see more Tank Heavy armys before we see masses of Infantry, aside from those who already collect guard.

Squadrons will be annoying, but I suppose thats to ballance it out. But the current rules for them I feel don't work very well. But thats probably because i am biased.


----------



## don_mondo

Heheheheh, my maskirovka plan is to talk up the new IG tanks, show pictures of the 15-20 tanks sitting on my shelves, and then show up with an all infantry army!! Go ahead, shoot your lascannons at my foot sloggers!


----------



## bishop5

Someguy said:


> ... there are good arguments for focussing on guardsmen rather than tanks. There are counter-arguments to go for a mech army of doom...


55 pt Chimera's! 

Also, squadrons of Valk's carrying troops and Hellhound/Meltahounds/Sentinel squadrons means you might be able to make an effective mech army and still get a fair few tanks in there...


----------



## spidie2000

So its kind of hard to tell because the scan of that codex page is fairly fuzzy. But did anyone else notice the 13 side armor on the leman russ too? I'm pretty sure it said 13!!!


----------



## phillbrick

spidie2000 said:


> So its kind of hard to tell because the scan of that codex page is fairly fuzzy. But did anyone else notice the 13 side armor on the leman russ too? I'm pretty sure it said 13!!!


The leaked reference sheet that came out a little while back had all the side armour at 13 also. Seems like a nice bonus to the tanks.


----------



## spidie2000

man my buddy plays guard and it seems like its gonna be impossible to beat him now.... a side armor shot is still like taking out a predators front armor now.


----------



## ILGraenis

it wont be imposible, your army will just need some tailoring. If he focuses on tanks, take more Anti-tank, if infantry, focus on templates and ap5 weaponry. if a mix, take a mix. that, and read the new codex when it comes out, and read what the army can do.


----------



## Chaosftw

Alright I Updated The first page and added the new information!

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=31321

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## phillbrick

Chaosftw said:


> Alright I Updated The first page and added the new information!
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=31321
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chaosftw


Have you seen anything about units like Commissar and Commissar Lord? I haven't heard too much about them really. Does the Lord have/do anything different than just the normal command squad, like different orders, etc.?

Also, I've seen on warseer that the commissar is now a squad upgrade and gives Stubborn to the unit, is there anything else he does or any restrictions on who he can join that you remember?
Edit: Was wondering if you knew if the reported 40 points/ogryn thing was true or not.

Thanks for the update.

Peace


----------



## kenzman

So a "classic" armed leman russ now cost 185pts! (battlecannon,side h.bolters,front lascannon) 9 tanks will cost 1665pts... you wont see that even in a 2000pt battle  put some upgrades on it and your looking at the cost of a landradier! Leman russ battle tank 150 tank ace 50 (so it shoots at bs4 im guessing) side heavy bolters 20 front lascannon 15 235pts! Bleh people need to stop getting sore about the russ and worry about the troops. Thats where the guard str will be


----------



## karix bloodfist

flip ap3 hellgun? 

space marines will die

what is the profile of lasgun is it still str 3 ap-?

wow guard are uber!!!


----------



## ironstorm

anyone noticed that it looks like the vanquisher is no longer ordenance? just a single shot tank S8 AP2 +d6 armor pen. with guard BS... wouldn't you have better shot hurting tanks with a Bas or now a deathstrike or something?


----------



## Xabre

Stupid question... Vendetta? Is that a Valkyrie variant?

I kept hoping that the IG would get Vultures as something almost like a Tau Hammerhead or an Eldar Falcon... a fast skimmer that was all tank and not just transport. Especially since FW seemed to hint taht the Vulture was based off a Valkyrie.

I've never heard of a Laser-Cannon before as a weapon, but then again I've never played Guard... I just wanted to pick up a Valkyrie because i always thought it was a great model. I was thinking about making it a personal transport when I get my Inquisitor Lord from FW.


----------



## Death Shroud

Had a chance to spend a bit of quality time with the new guard codex today.:biggrin: Guard now have a scary amount of options. Hellguns are now S3 AP3 but Stormtroopers cost as much as a Black Templar so it's not overpowered. Guard Squads weigh in at 50 points and all the boys are equipped with frag grenades so an effective 2 point drop in cost!

Penal Legions are back! You roll for each unit to see what special ability they have (3 different abilities) One makes them very nasty in CC, one makes their weapons 18" assault 2. Lot's of old/forgeworld tanks and artillery make an appearance (including death strike missile launchers, manticores, hydra batteries etc). Valks are 100points each and are 1-3 per fast attack slot. Lot's of characters, Al ra hem, Neddog (T5 with 3 wounds & feel no pain!), 2 new Cadian characters, new Attilan character that gives his unit furious charge, Straken and "Guardsman Marbo" are in along with a new Catachan character, Schaefer is out. Ogryns S5 T5 and 3 Wounds. 

Generally brutal codex.


----------



## Stella Cadente

losing Schaefer ain't too bad, just use a generic HQ and penal troops, but of course this obvious fix will be ignored in favour of people being able to bitch and whinge


----------



## Sqwerlpunk

Why in God's name would you give Guardsmen Frag Grenades :no:
I'd rather have had 4pt Guardsmen without, ALWAYS. We're striking last no matter how you cut it, that's a completely worthless upgrade.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem

My question is, Why haven't Heavy Weapons Squads been mention at all?

Are they attached to HQ? Are they attached to platoons? Have they been done away with  ?

Yeah I know the power gamers are gonna say they never use them cause the suck and you should hide your heavy weapons behind 8 other guardsmen. But they've been a part of the guard for as long as I remember and I have them in my army. I just hope they haven't done away with them, which will cause another needless change to my army.


----------



## Creon

Sqwerlpunk said:


> Why in God's name would you give Guardsmen Frag Grenades :no:
> I'd rather have had 4pt Guardsmen without, ALWAYS. We're striking last no matter how you cut it, that's a completely worthless upgrade.


STR 4 against rear armor. That's the answer.


----------



## nightfish

wonder why they excluded Schaefer, when they have seemed to include evey other major character.


----------



## Alex

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> My question is, Why haven't Heavy Weapons Squads been mention at all?


While there hasn't been any direct reference to them they are definitely on the leaked reference sheet on the first page so I'm guessing they won't be removed or changed.


----------



## ILGraenis

On the leaked reference sheet, there were two types. Veteran and Standard, so i guess the Vet ones are BS 4. We still got them don't worry.


----------



## Sqwerlpunk

Creon said:


> STR 4 against rear armor. That's the answer.


I'd rather take the 10 points and put it into a plasma gun, that at greater range (which you better hope your Guardsmen are at) will be laying down S7 shots instead. Oh well, I guess I can fake I have an assault army now :/


----------



## tu_shan82

I heard that you could take dual special weapons instead of taking a heavy weapon in guard infantry squads. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem

ILGraenis said:


> On the leaked reference sheet, there were two types. Veteran and Standard, so i guess the Vet ones are BS 4. We still got them don't worry.


Yup, they are but it only says Heavy Weapon Team and it's most likely on the list because they are a 2 wound model now, not a 2 guardsmen team.

Haven't seen any Hvy Weap. Squads (3 Teams) in any of the FOC rumors. No Anti-Tank Support Squads, no Fire Support Squad, no Mortar Support Squad. Not in the HQ as they are now, not attached to platoons like the mention of Special Weapons Squads. No hvy Weap. Platoons in the Heavy support section. Just wonderin' where'd they go?


----------



## phillbrick

Yup said:


> The rumours thread on warseer and BoLS say 0-5 heavy weapons squads as part of the platoon.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem

Thank you for that conformation, I'm only on this forum.

Now I'll just hope and pray there's still some way to put them all in Chimeras.


----------



## phillbrick

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> Thank you for that conformation, I'm only on this forum.
> 
> Now I'll just hope and pray there's still some way to put them all in Chimeras.


Aye, there is: BoLS says:

"Chimera fighting vehicles are now the standard Transport upgrade for Imperial Guard squads, and can be chosen without need for special rules or variant army organisation: any Imperial Guard army can be fielded as Mechanised Infantry."

It's apparently from the release material, and Chimera's supposedly got a drop in points as well, warseer is saying 55 points with weapons. It's also supposed to work as a command vehicle, so officers inside can give it orders still.

You need to get around more bro :biggrin:

Peace


----------



## stooge92

i was hoping to add a punisher in my 2k army, but i dont know now, they are a little expensive

and an i allowed to mix my LR types and put them in 1 HS choice-- like can i have a punisher and a demolisher as a squad??


----------



## Chaosftw

stooge92 said:


> i was hoping to add a punisher in my 2k army, but i dont know now, they are a little expensive
> 
> and an i allowed to mix my LR types and put them in 1 HS choice-- like can i have a punisher and a demolisher as a squad??


I don't see why not. I mean it says you can have squads of 3 Leman Russ' No where does it say they must be the same variants. However, I would suggest sticking Similar tanks together though like have a squad focused on Hord, Anti Tank, and just Long range Shells. That way your not wasting shots.


----------



## General Panic

Er, can someone (who's seen the 'dex) tell me what's happened to the Techpriest Enginseers? With all that armour on the field they must be in there somewhere......

*Edit: I saw them on the reference sheet, but are they an HQ choice? An Elite? or an upgrade for vehicle squadrons?


----------



## bishop5

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> Yup, they are but it only says Heavy Weapon Team and it's most likely on the list because they are a 2 wound model now, not a 2 guardsmen team.
> 
> Haven't seen any Hvy Weap. Squads (3 Teams) in any of the FOC rumors. No Anti-Tank Support Squads, no Fire Support Squad, no Mortar Support Squad. Not in the HQ as they are now, not attached to platoons like the mention of Special Weapons Squads. No hvy Weap. Platoons in the Heavy support section. Just wonderin' where'd they go?





Warseer said:


> Heavy Weapons Squads start at 60pts with 3 Mortars. Upgrades: Heavy Bolter/Autocannon 5pts, Missile Launcher 10pts, Lascannon 15pts. Heavy weapons teams will be a single 2W entity, like a Space Marine Attack Bike.


From Warseer; loving the drop in points for the weapons if this is true


----------



## chrisman 007

Are stormtroopers plastic? Please say yes.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Sqwerlpunk said:


> Why in God's name would you give Guardsmen Frag Grenades :no:
> I'd rather have had 4pt Guardsmen without, ALWAYS. We're striking last no matter how you cut it, that's a completely worthless upgrade.


Simply speaking to prevent them from being dirt cheap, the thing they failed on Ork Boys:alcoholic: Noone considers buying stikkbombs on Orks, regardless on what GW hoped for, it's _not_ worth it. Had the Ork boys been 1 pt more expensive and had stikkbombs included they'd still be good, right? 
The Dev-team might finally have realized that the rest of the world won't buy cheap units uppgrades that _might_ make a diffrence, they will buy more models instead:scare:

I think they reasoned somewhat like this. Grots would have been just 1 pt cheaper then guards if they were to end at 4 pts. Guards are a world better then grots, but guards aren't worth 5 points. To justify that pointcost they added Fraggles. Sure it wont do them very much good except the odd suiciderun towards a APC/light vehicle, and against other guards/kroot/tau


----------



## KarlFranz40k

So....is a guardsman 5 pnts and has frag grenades? Or 4 pnts and can take frag grenades?


----------



## Izual

anyone know about rough riders, and aforementioned - techpriest enginseers?


----------



## tu_shan82

KarlFranz40k said:


> So....is a guardsman 5 pnts and has frag grenades? Or 4 pnts and can take frag grenades?


Five points with frag, I think.


----------



## Daniel Harper

Hey, I have heard that Basilisk only have the option of indirect fire only, and seeing the weapon entry has a minimum range sorta confirms this. Thanks for that.


----------



## Vanchet

I had a read on the new codex and from what I can remember is-
Yarrick is Eternal Warrior him and the unit are fearless PLUS units within 12 are stubborn
Bale eye is a hellpistol and the forcefield makes the oppoment re-roll successful roll to wounds

Ogryns have furoius charge and the guns are now
12 S5 AP- Assault 3

Hydra
There's a rule in which the Hydra ignores turbo boost cover


----------



## Daniel Harper

I think this has just been put on the Games Workshop website. Information regarding the codex.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...dy&utm_campaign=NES+Issue+32+Imperial+Guard+1


----------



## stooge92

Dandeman60 said:


> I think this has just been put on the Games Workshop website. Information regarding the codex.
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...dy&utm_campaign=NES+Issue+32+Imperial+Guard+1


how do i look at the codex pages so i can read them without them blurring over- i want to read them, not look at size 3 font!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

help :victory:


----------



## leinad-yor

This is stuff that I've collected from Warseer mostly and have made a few changes to as I've gotten newer info.

All of this is to be taken with a grain of salt as all of this has come from people who say they have seen the new Codex and it says this while others who say they've seen the Codex say otherwise.

Rules

Army-wide Special Rules

Doctrines

Doctrines may have been replaced by Platoons options. No details on exactly what upgrades are available. Recent codex sightings indicate more limited than first thought.

Orders

Company Commander can issue up to two Orders to any squad with Vox or within 12".
Platoon Commander can issue one Order to any squad in their platoon with Vox or within 6". Some squad leaders can issue Orders to their own squad.

Orders are given at the start of the shooting phase. The Company Commander HAS to place their orders first, then Platoon Commanders and so on. If a unit is "activated" before it receives an order then it cannot benefit from one that turn. The receiving unit has to pass a LD test with the following affects:

Double 1 - They follow the Order and can be given another Order
Pass – They follow the Order
Fail – They fail the Order, but can act as normal
Double 6 - They do nothing.

Platoon Commander Orders are:

“First rank fire, second rank” - + 1 shot for Rapid Fire weapons (so 3 at 12", 2 at 13-24)

"Down!" - Go To Ground with +1 cover save, i.e. +2 total and the unit can't shoot for that turn.

“Move, move, move!” – Allows the squad to roll more dice when they run and take highest.

Company Commander Orders (all of the Platoon Commander ones plus):

"Bring it down" - Twin Links all weapons shooting at tanks, MCs including units or squadrons of them.

Some form of rallying Order which rallies a unit or even unpins them. This possibly works after they have used the “Down!” Order that round.

Overwatch has been rumoured supposedly allowing a round of shooting during the enemy’s shooting phase at the cost of not shooting and assaulting next turn (effectively going to ground).

Miscellaneous

Some squads will supposedly have access to heavy flamers, but it is not clear which ones.Command squads and Veteran squads are the only ones that I've heard

 
Special Characters

Creed and Kell take the place of Officer and (probably) Standard Bearer in a Command Squad. Can issue 4 Orders per turn, including a unique order "For Cadia!" giving a unit Fearless and Furious Charge. He allows one unit to gain Scout. Creed has a TL Hell Pistol. Kell will enforce Creeds orders somehow.
Usarker Creed 4 4 3 3 3 3 3 10 4+
Jarran Kell 4 4 3 3 2 4 2 8 4+

Captain Chenkov can upgrade his Platoon's Conscript squad for 75 points, allowing the Special Order "Send in the next wave!" removing the squad immediately and letting them enter from the table edge at full strength next turn.
Captain Chenkov 4 4 3 3 2 3 2 9 4+

Commissar Yarrick. Bale Eye is a Hell Pistol. Iron Will grants Eternal Warrior and a 'get up' save for his last wound. Force Field makes the enemy re-roll to wound rolls
Commissar Yarrick 5 5 3 4 3 3 3 10 4+

Catachan Devil Gunnery Sergeant Harker. Upgrade for veterans who then count as having defensive grenades (booby traps)
Gunnery Sergeant Harker 4 4 4 3 1 3 2 8 5+

Lukas Bastonne (Cadian Noble). Veteran Squad (Grenadiers) upgrade who allows his squad to always try to rally regardless of casualties etc. Can issue Orders.
Lukas Bastonne 4 4 3 3 1 3 2 10 4+

Iron Hand Straken is a Company Commander choice. He and his Command Squad are Fearless, and he has a special Order which gives a unit (or possibly units) Furious Charge and Counter Attack.
Colonel Straken 5 4 6 4 3 3 3 9 3+

Guardsman 'Sly' Marbo. Demo Charge Sniper Pistol, Poison (2+) Catachan Blade. Elites choice. ALWAYS in reserve and when deployed, may be put within 1" of ANY model. Can then shoot and run away. Has Hit & Run special ..
Sly Marbo 5 5 3 3 2 5 4 7 5+

Mogul Kamir is an upgrade to Rough Riders and gives them Furious Charge and Rage
Moghol Kamir 4 3 3 3 2 3 3 8 5+

Captain Al’rahem lets a unit fire one volley in the shooting phase and then Run. He may be able to do it out of sequence.
Captain Al’rahem 4 4 3 3 2 3 2 9 5+

Nork Dedog. If he dies in assault he auto hits the enemy X times in a frenzy before passing out. He comes round later and asks if they won .
Nork Dedog 4 3 5 5 3 3 4 8 4+

Knight Commander Pask of Cadia. Around 50pts. Tank Commander upgrade character. Must ride in a Leman Russ. Grants BS 4 to one weapon (possibly more if Tank stationary). Cannot disembark if the Tank is destroyed. Has an additional special ability against tanks and MCs.

 
HQ

Company Commander: around 50pts
No longer ICs. Can reportedly be upgraded for x-amount to get Storm Troopers as Troops
Company Commander 4 4 3 3 3 3 3 9 5+

Primaris Psyker
Powers:
'Lightning Arc' - S6 Assault 2D6
'Nightshroud' - Enemy has to pass a Ld test to shoot at his unit.
Primaris Psyker 4 4 3 3 2 3 3 9 5+

Commissar Lord 
Newer rumours say he is described as having lots of inspirational powers (possibly fearless) and will supposedly allow more freedom in selecting Commissars for other squads.
Commissar Lord 5 5 3 3 3 3 3 10 5+

Regimental Advisors: around 30pts each
Officer of the Fleet
Forces opponent to subtract -1 from all reserve rolls
Officer of the Fleet 3 4 3 3 1 3 1 7 5+

Astropath
Add +1 to reserves rolls. I think it says they can do something with orders too, although the pic is unclear.
Astropath 3 4 3 3 1 3 1 7 5+

Master of Ordnance 
Can call in a S9 AP3 Ordnance shot with unlimited range if he doesn't move that turn
Master of Ordnance 3 4 3 3 1 3 1 7 5+

Other Advisors
Commissars: 35pts
Bestow Stubborn on the Command or Infantry squad they are attached to and still execute leaders who fail to pass Ld tests. Once a Commissar Lord is taken they have more freedom and there can be more of them. They are also supposedly cheaper (almost half their current price). Some text seen near a pic of Commissars at Open Day appears to say Commissars will have an affect on Orders, possibly making it easier to use them. Apparently their weapon options may be restricted to Bolt Pistol, Power Weapon and Plasma Pistol (ie, Fists only on Lords).
Commissar 4 4 3 3 1 3 2 9 5+

Ministorum Priest
Squad upgrade. "Litanies of hate"-type rule for re-rolls on charging. Count as ICs. Option for Rosarius and Eviscerator
Ministorum Priest 3 3 3 3 1 3 2 7 5+

Command Squad
Bodyguard: around 15pts
Can allocate 2 wounds to them which would affect their Officer

Medic
Feel No Pain


 
Elites

Psyker Battle Squad
1 Overseer, and 4 Psykers 60pts. Add up to 5 more Psykers. Two powers rumoured so far.
“Soulstorm” - Range 36, S=number of psykers in the unit, AP d6, Heavy 5" blast.
A focused attack that drops enemy LD=number of psykers in the squad with a range of 24".
The Overseer or Mentor will shoot D3 of them on any Perils of the Warp result.
Overseer (Mentor) 3 3 3 3 1 3 2 9 5+
Sanctioned Psyker 2 3 2 3 1 3 1 9 5+

Stormtroopers
16 points each. Hellgun, Hellpistol, CCW, Frag and Krak grenades, Carapace Armour and Targeters.
Deep Strike. Can take 2 special weapons.
'Special Ops' Special Rule picked before battle gives a bonus to one of the two deployment types:
Behind Enemy Lines - Scout and Infiltrate
Recon - Re-roll Reserves and Table Edge
Arial Assault - Re-roll to scatter dice for Deep Strike and Valkyrie disembarks
Stormtrooper Sergeant 3 4 3 3 1 3 2 8 4+
Stormtrooper 3 4 3 3 1 3 1 7 4+
Hellgun 18 3 3 Rapid Fire
Hellpistol 6 3 3 Pistol

Techpriest Enginseer
Repair ability improved, more in line with Techmarine effectiveness.
Techpriest 3 3 3 3 1 3 1 8 3+
Servitor 3 3 3 3 1 3 1 8 4+

Ogryns
Squad of 3 115 points +35 points each extra
Furious Charge
Bone head 4 3 5 5 3 2 4 7 5+
Ogryn 4 3 5 5 3 2 3 6 5+
Ripper gun 12 5 - Assault 3

Ratlings
3-10 per squad. 10 points each. They supposedly have Stealth and Infiltrate. Something else has been rumoured about them having 'snacks'. No news yet on what affect this may have.
Ratling 2 4 2 2 1 4 1 6 5+
Sniper Rifle 36 X 6 Heavy 1, Sniper

 
Troops

Imperial Guard Platoons
Platoons will supposedly be structured as follows:
1 command squad and 2 infantry squads
Plus up to five selections from
0 - 3 Infantry squads
0 - 5 heavy weapons squads
0 - 2 special weapons squads
0 - 1 Conscript Platoon
The entire platoon with all these squads will only take one Troops selection in the FOC. All squads may chose to take a Chimera as a transport

Infantry squad is 50 points for 9 Guardsmen and a Vet Sergeant with Lasgun and Frag Grenades. Mortar 5pts, Heavy Bolter/Autocannon 10pts, Missile Launcher 15pts, Lascannon 20pts, Grenade Launcher/ Flamer 5pts, Meltagun 10pts, Plasma Gun 15pts
Meltagun 10pts, Plasma Gun 15pts. Heavy weapons are 'pretty much the same'.

Any number of Infantry Squads (and only Infantry Squads) in a Platoon may choose to deploy as a single unit.Command squads may be able to also combine, lots of talk of big infantry squads with FNP no conformation as of yet

Heavy Weapons Squads start at 60pts with 3 Mortars. Upgrades: Heavy Bolter/Autocannon 5pts, Missile Launcher 10pts, Lascannon 15pts. Heavy weapons teams will be a single 2W entity, like a Space Marine Attack Bike.

Special Weapons teams will be 6-man teams and are able to take 3 Demo Chargesrumored that all 6 men can take sniper rifles at 5pts ea

The Conscripts form one unit of 20-50 men and have only a lasgun.

Platoon commander 4 4 3 3 1 3 2 8 5+
Sergeant 3 3 3 3 1 3 2 8 5+
Guardsmen 3 3 3 3 1 3 1 7 5+
Heavy Weapons Team 3 3 3 3 2 3 2 7 5+
Conscript 2 2 3 3 1 3 1 5 5+

Platoon Command Squads can take Standards giving them +1 Combat Res in assaults.

Platoon Drilll and attaching armored units to a platoon has yet to be confirmed who has seen the Codex
Platoons will supposedly benefit from a special rule called "Platoon Drill" which grants the ability to ignore any other squad within the Platoon for the purposes of determining the enemy's cover save. Basically the Guard squads will get a cover save when being shot at through a squad in the same Platoon, but their enemy will not get one when the squad shoots back. This will supposedly only work if the Vox network is still intact.

Platoons may be able to attach sentinels and hellhounds as support vehicles. Support Vehicles would still take up a FOC spot, but become part of the platoon and so would benefit from “Platoon Drill” and other Platoon-wide rules.

Veteran Squads
Come as 10-man squads.
May take 3 special weapons, plus 1 HW team.
May purchase a squad speciality for 30pts:
Demolitions – Grants the squad Melta Bombs and 1 demo charge
Reconnaisance – Infiltrate and Move Through Cover
Grenadiers – Carapace Armour
Veteran Sergeant 3 4 3 3 1 3 2 8 5+
Veteran 3 4 3 3 1 3 1 7 5+
Veteran heavy weapons team 3 4 3 3 2 3 2 7 5+

Penal Legion
50 pts. 1 Penal Guard and 9 Penal Legionnaires. Lasgun & CCW. Stubborn.
Roll for their 'Crime' at start of game:
Psychos: better fighters. Not sure what this entails.
Scroungers: start with more gear. (probably grenades, maybe pistols)
Gunslingers: Shooting becomes Assault 2.

Penal Guard 3 3 3 3 1 3 2 8 5+
Penal Legionnaire 3 3 3 3 1 3 1 8 5+

Transports

Chimera
55 pts. Tank, Amphibious, Mobile Command Vehicle. Multi-laser, hull Heavy Bolter, searchlight and smoke launchers. Options: Upgrade Multi-laser to Heavy Flamer or Heavy Bolter - free; hull Heavy Bolter to Heavy Flamer - free; Storm Bolter or Heavy Stubber +10pts, Hunter-Killer Missile +10pts, Dozer Blade +10 pts, Extra Armour +15pts, Camo Netting +20pts.
Chimera 3 12 10 10

 
Fast Attack

Rough Riders
Hunting Lance, Laspistol & CCW. Lance still once per game.
Rough Rider Sergeant 3 3 3 3 1 3 2 8 5+
Rough Riders 3 3 3 3 1 3 1 7 5+

Recon Sentinels: 35 pts
Open Topped, Scout, Move Through Cover,
Weapon: Multilaser.
Options: Autocannon 5pts, Heavy Flamer 5pts, Missile Launcher 10pts, Lascannon 15pts. Searchlight 1pt, HK Missile 10pts, the entire squadron can buy smoke launcher for 5pts/model and/or camo-netting for 10pts/mode.
Recon Sentinel 3 3 5 10 10 10 3 1

Spearhead Sentinelsroughly 50 - 55pts each
Heavy Support Sentinels will supposedly lose Scout, but will be enclosed and have options for heavy weapons such as the Plasma Cannon and Multi-Melta.
Spearhead Sentinel 3 3 5 12 10 10 3 1

Fast Tanks Squadron 
1-3 tank squadron of any of the following:

Hellhound: 130 pts.
Tank, Fast.
Heavy Bolter, Inferno Cannon
Replace Heavy Bolter with: Flamer for free, Multi-Melta 15pts. Extra armour 15pts, Searchlight 1pts, Heavy Stubber 10pts, HK Missile 10pts, Dozer Blade 10pts.
Hellhound 3 12 12 10
Inferno Cannon Template* 6 4 Heavy 1
*Template can be placed up to 12” from the model

Banewolf: 130 pts
Tank, Fast.
Heavy Bolter, Chemical Cannon
Replace Heavy Bolter with: Flamer for free, Multi-Melta 15pts. Extra armour 15pts, Searchlight 1pts, Heavy Stubber 10pts, HK Missile 10pts, Dozer Blade 10pts.
Banewolf 3 12 12 10
Chemical Cannon Template 1 3 Poison (2+)



Devil Dog: 120 pts
Tank, Fast.
Heavy Bolter, Melta Cannon
Replace Heavy Bolter with: Flamer for free, Multi-Melta 15pts. Extra armour 15pts, Searchlight 1pts, Heavy Stubber 10pts, HK Missile 10pts, Dozer Blade 10pts.
Devil Dog 3 12 12 10
Melta Cannon 24 8 1 Small blast, Melta

The entire squadron can buy smoke launchers for 5 pts/mini or camo-netting for 20 pts/mini.


Valkyrie: 100pts
Skimmer, Fast, Scout, Deep Strike, Transport 12 models. May not carry Ogryns
Squadron of 1-3
Equipment and weapons: Extra Armour, Searchlight, 2 Hellstrike Missiles, Multilaser
Options: change Multilaser to Lascannons +15pts, change Hellstrike Missile for 2 Multiple Rockets Pods for +30pts, door Heavy Bolters for +10pts
“Grav Chute Insertion” – Embarked Troops may DS at any point in its movement, re-rolling scatter, but more than 12" and they take a dangerous terrain check.
Valkyrie 3 12 12 10
Hellstrike Missile 72 8 3 Ordnance 1, One use only
Multiple Rocket Launcher 24 4 6 Heavy 1, Large Blast.

Valkyrie Vendetta 130pts
Skimmer, Fast, Scout, Deep Strike, Transport 12 models. May not carry Ogryns
Squadron of 1-3
Equipment and weapons: Extra Armour, Searchlight, 3 TL Lascannons
Options: change 2 Lascannons for 2 hellfury missiles for free, heavy bolters for +10pts.
“Grav Chute Insertion” – Embarked Troops may DS at any point in its movement, re-rolling scatter, but more than 12" and they take a dangerous terrain check.
Vendetta 3 12 12 10
Hellfury Missile 72 4 5 Heavy 1, Large Blast, One use Only

 
Heavy Support

Leman Russ Squadron
Vehicle Squadron of 1-3 Leman Russ or Leman Russ Demolishers in any combination

Leman Russ Battle Tank: 150pts
Leman Russ 3 14 13 10
Battlecannon 72 8 3 Ordnance, Large Blast

Leman Russ Demolisher: 165pts
Demolisher 3 14 13 11
Demolisher Cannon 24 10 2 Ordnance, Large Blast

Leman Russ Exterminator: 150pts
Exterminator 3 14 13 10
Exterminator Autocannon 48 7 4 Heavy 4, Twin Linked

Leman Russ Vanquisher: 155pts
Vanquisher 3 14 13 10
Vanquisher cannon 72 8 2 Heavy 1 +1D6 penetration

Leman Russ Eradicator: 160pts
Eradicator 3 14 13 10
Eradicator Nova Cannon 36 6 4 Heavy 1, Large blast Ignores cover saves.

Leman Russ Punisher: 180pts
Punisher 3 14 13 11
Punisher Gatling Cannon 24 5 - Heavy 20

Leman Russ Executioner: 190pts
Executioner 3 14 13 11
Executioner Plasma Cannon 36 7 2 Heavy 3, small blast.

Russ options:
May exchange hull Heavy Bolter for lascannon for 15pts, may take sponsons with: heavy bolters 20pts, multi-melta 30pts, plasma cannons 40pts. Heavy Stubber 10pts, Dozer Blade 10pts, HK missile 10pts, Extra Armour 15pts. Entire squadron can take camo-netting for 20pts/model. One of the squadron tanks can be the squadron leader for 50pts.

Camo Netting improves a stationary tanks cover save by +1

Lumbering Behemoth - a Leman Russ that remained stationary or moved up to 6" can fire its turret weapon in addition to any other weapons it may fire - even if the turret weapon is ordnance.sit still and shoot everything, or move and shoot turret, one main and all defensive

Artillery Squadron
1-3 models in a squadron. Same options as the LR’s. Can be enclosed for 15pts/model, and take camo-netting for 30pts/model.

Basilisk: 125pts
Open Topped.
Basilisk 3 12 10 10
Earthshaker Cannon 36-240 9 3 Ordnance, Barrage, Large Blast

Medusa: 135pts
Open Topped. Can buy siege bombs for 5pts
Medusa 3 12 10 10
Medusa Cannon 36 10 2 Ordnance , Large Blast.
Medusa Bunker Buster 48 10 1 Heavy 1, Blast.

Hydra: 75pts
Camo-netting cost 20pts
Hydra 3 12 10 10
Hydra Autocannon 72 7 4 Heavy 2
It is assumed each Hydra will have multiple Hydra Autocannon (either 2 Twin Linked or 4)
It supposedly has special tracking systems that ignores cover saves for skimmers and bikes going fast etc

Colossus: 140pts
Open Topped.
Colossus 3 12 10 10
Colossus Siege mortar 24-240 6 3 Ordnance , Large Blast
*Must fire indirectly*

Griffon: 75pts
Open Topped.
Griffon 3 12 10 10
Griffon Mortar 12-48 6 4 Ordnance barrage, Large Blast\


Manticore: 160pts
Manticore 3 12 10 10
Storm Eagle Rockets 24-120 10 4 Ordnance 1D3, Barrage, Large Blast

Deathstrike: 160pts
Deathstrike 3 12 10 10
Deathstrike Missile 12-unlimtd 10 1 Ordnance barrage, D3+3” Blast, one Use only
Special Rules:
- Cannot be fired on Turn 1. Each turn roll a D6, weapon can be fired on a 6. Modifiers: +1 per turn, -1 for each crew stunned or weapon destroyed results sustained. Can always be fired on the roll of a natural 6.
- Any weapon destroyed results received are ignored, the only effect they have is to delay the launch.
- Hits on vehicles in the area of the Deathstrike Missile are not calculated at half strength but at S10.


This is what I have so far have fun.

Leinad


----------



## stooge92

That Executioner is looking so good for plaguemarines (and SM in general), maybe for a big of versatility ill team one up with a Demolisher just to be thorough- or is an Executioner something that can handle things on its own?


----------



## don_mondo

Dandeman60 said:


> Hey, I have heard that Basilisk only have the option of direct fire only, and seeing the weapon entry has a minimum range sorta confirms this. Thanks for that.


Other way around. Minimum range is an indication of Indirect Fire, ie Barrage rule. In the past, only weapons with Barrage have had a minimum range.


----------



## stooge92

im glad they are throwing in all the varients with the command squad,and i like the contents of the battleforce aswell, looks like alot of cash is going to fly in may-- just doing my part in these 'harsh economic times' ha


----------



## General Panic

I'm liking squadrons of fast melta-weapon armed light tanks & plasma cannon weilding sentinels, Panics' Panzers will be getting much nastier!


----------



## Syph

leinad-yor said:


> This is stuff that I've collected from Warseer mostly and have made a few changes to as I've gotten newer info.
> 
> All of this is to be taken with a grain of salt as all of this has come from people who say they have seen the new Codex and it says this while others who say they've seen the Codex say otherwise.
> 
> *SNIP*
> 
> This is what I have so far have fun.
> 
> Leinad


Thanks for taking the effort on that one. +Rep


----------



## Daniel Harper

Opps, I mean't indirect fire. Thanks for that don_mondo. Now do I feel stupid :laugh: I've just edited it as well.


----------



## leinad-yor

I think that the only thing that kinda creeps me out is the fact that I can now put everything that I own into a single FOC that will run around 5000pts and be maybe 75% of it will be scoring.

As others have mentioned I to believe that most of my future infantry purchases will be with the Battleforce box set. It has actually become a really good purchase for building a Guard force. All the extra bits from the Command Squad sprue will make for some nice conversions. I just wish that GW had recut the basic troops to include the Plasmagun and the Meltagun as I won't have any spares for other units and I plan to use a lot of Meltaguns toted around by my future Veteran Squads.

Hopefully plastic stormies will come out with Planetstrike and will come with two of each special weapon, guessing that GW will put five guys on each sprue and one of each weapon and a butt load of shotguns:laugh:

Time will tell.

Leinad


----------



## godzy

> “First rank fire, second rank” - + 1 shot for Rapid Fire weapons (so 3 at 12", 2 at 13-24)


this, with the option of two plasma guns, or the special weapon squads will rock. 
leaving only halve of the guards standing, but still. 
since you can merge infantry squads, you'll be alright with orders.


----------



## Chaosftw

leinad-yor said:


> This is stuff that I've collected from Warseer mostly and have made a few changes to as I've gotten newer info.
> 
> All of this is to be taken with a grain of salt as all of this has come from people who say they have seen the new Codex and it says this while others who say they've seen the Codex say otherwise.
> 
> 
> This is what I have so far have fun.
> 
> Leinad


Awesome info!
+rep
I am going to add this into the main page!

Check out the Revised list of More-Less confirmed Rumors @:

LIST OF IG RUMORS (CLICK)


----------



## leinad-yor

godzy said:


> this, with the option of two plasma guns, or the special weapon squads will rock.
> leaving only halve of the guards standing, but still.
> since you can merge infantry squads, you'll be alright with orders.


Not to burst your bubble on this one but the latest reports say that this is for lasguns only.

On a better note however Stormtroopers apparently now carry Hot-shot Lasguns instead of Hellguns which should allow them to use this rule. How's that for anti marine firepower.


----------



## KageRyuuUji

Leinad: Dude... if you're information is correct I will totally make out with you. I have been waiting to hear any news on overwatch since I heard there was a new Codex, that lil known but oh so beautiful feature from 2nd ed ^^ finaly gives the shootiest army in the book the power to fight back! Poor Tau saps ain't got it themselves lol


----------



## leinad-yor

OK??

As I said "grain of salt", I won't trust anything until I have the book in my hands.

Here is a bit more to chew on though..
Priest details:
0-5, don't take up FOC. 45 pts, comes with rosarius. Shotgun for free, Eviscerator 15 pts. Re-rolls to hit for the unit he joined, exepts Ogryns and Ratlings.
All in all an expensive model and an easy KP, but he can turn whole hordes of conscripts into a more reasonable CC unit. Plus IG is horrible at CC so you pay through the nose for those few units that are even half-decent...

Commisar Lord is 70 pts. Nice list of options, such as carapace armour and a plasma pistol. Includes a power fist for 15. Standard refractor field (not sure here...). 6" radius of models using his Ld, but perhaps only for morale. Again, not sure here. Has summary execution, giving him a re-roll for tests, but once again, I'm not sure of that.
Not sure of IC status.

And finally, for clearity sake (the summary isn't 100% clear);
You can mix and match vehicles in a squadron as you like, within a group. Those groups are; hellhound varients (FA tanks), Valkyries varients, Russ varients and artilery varients. Not sure on sentinels if you can group FA ans HS varients.

From Warseer, may be real not sure yet.

Danny


----------



## Scorpio

Overall, I think GW is buffing up every race, starting with SM's. This is just the next on the list. My friend plays IG, and he'll probably end up being insufferably smug after the new codex comes out.

Just curious, does this mean the =I= stormtroopers will also get the new shiny hellguns? Even though, I'm not sure the sacrifice of 6" is worth the extra ap...


----------



## KageRyuuUji

Not likely, after all IST have there only mention in both of the Hunter Codexes


----------



## Scorpio

True, however, I don't think Inquisitors will just sit there with outdated weapons and let the IG have the new stuff and not pull out their rosettes to "requisition" the weapons.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

It happened to Dark Angles, Blood Angels and Black Templars though.


----------



## don_mondo

Scorpio said:


> True, however, I don't think Inquisitors will just sit there with outdated weapons and let the IG have the new stuff and not pull out their rosettes to "requisition" the weapons.


Fluffwise, you're correct. However, as Skoll has already pointed out, the "old" SM Chapters didn't get all the shiny new toys from the C:SM. Can't see GW reversing that stance just to give WH/DH AP3 lasguns for their stormies.


----------



## Fangio

don_mondo said:


> Fluffwise, you're correct. However, as Skoll has already pointed out, the "old" SM Chapters didn't get all the shiny new toys from the C:SM. Can't see GW reversing that stance just to give WH/DH AP3 lasguns for their stormies.


This is true but as mentioned here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=31300 There is a rumour of WH/DH codexes getting an update soon enough (2010/11) so it is altogether possible that there will be an FAQ to tie them over.


----------



## Col. Schafer

The OP was so beutifulll :cray: (+rep to chaosFTW) 

Here is what I took away from it:

Troop choices: 2X5 hw squads. 

Everything sounds more and more awsome the closer things get, the penal liegonaires are especialy cool, I can see them being more than what they seem once fluff adicts get a'hold of 'em. 

Again, ChaosFTW, I love you and you are a god. 

Lastly: How did I not notice this untill it acumulated 12 pages?


----------



## phillbrick

Col. Schafer said:


> The OP was so beutifulll :cray: (+rep to chaosFTW)
> 
> Here is what I took away from it:
> 
> Troop choices: 2X5 hw squads.


You would still need the command squad and 2 basic squads though, but could drop 5 heavy weapon squads in each. There is the potential to bring a lot of heavy weapons now, should be fun :biggrin:


----------



## Lord_Murdock

It all looks pretty good, but I hate how expensive the tanks are now... 190 points seems a bit much for an executioner... oh well. That's not gonna stop me from fielding 3 of them! With plasma cannon sponsons on the "squad commander"... that's a lot of plasma blasts...


----------



## DarKKKKK

So many tanks, so many options, so much over powering :ireful2:
Anything GW touches turns to POWER!


----------



## Underground Heretic

There will be a way to beat the Guard. I will require a tactical shift and careful thought and planing to defeat them. I'd give it a month or two before people have started to learn how to bend Guard over their knees. I know I'll have a problem with a gunline army that no longer has range on my opponent, but the Tau codex has the ability to run as mech infantry well. Most armies can find a way to destroy a gunline, primaily by means of a mechanized assault. I get ripped up by that tactic, and so will guard.


----------



## Judas Masias

From BOLS.

40K NEWS: Valkyrie Price Increase 









Well it looks like the pricing rumors were true folks.

If you go look at the Valkyrie Advanced Orders page, you will note the price is now set at $58.00, up from the $50.00 it was at over the weekend.

~Is a price increase that occurs before the product ships really a price increase? Its almost a "one hand clapping" type of question...


----------



## Chaosftw

Col. Schafer said:


> The OP was so beutifulll :cray: (+rep to chaosFTW)
> 
> Here is what I took away from it:
> 
> Troop choices: 2X5 hw squads.
> 
> Everything sounds more and more awsome the closer things get, the penal liegonaires are especialy cool, I can see them being more than what they seem once fluff adicts get a'hold of 'em.
> 
> Again, ChaosFTW, I love you and you are a god.
> 
> Lastly: How did I not notice this untill it acumulated 12 pages?


....I love you too? and Yes I know I am God :so_happy: lol



phillbrick said:


> You would still need the command squad and 2 basic squads though, but could drop 5 heavy weapon squads in each. There is the potential to bring a lot of heavy weapons now, should be fun :biggrin:


Heavy WEapons.... Pfft take the HQ that allows Storm Troopers as troops. Take 2 squads of them THEN Your army will look like this (This is what I am doing) HQ squad of 5, two squads of Storm Troopers (10 men each), 4 Valks - 2 that are the Pie plate ships and 2 that are Lascannon heavy (3 will be loaded with the HQ squad and the two squads of storm troopers), and then 6 Leman Russ' (Have not decided on what will be best yet.

Go go gadget all or nothing!


----------



## phillbrick

Chaosftw said:


> Heavy WEapons.... Pfft take the HQ that allows Storm Troopers as troops. Take 2 squads of them THEN Your army will look like this (This is what I am doing) HQ squad of 5, two squads of Storm Troopers (10 men each), 4 Valks - 2 that are the Pie plate ships and 2 that are Lascannon heavy (3 will be loaded with the HQ squad and the two squads of storm troopers), and then 6 Leman Russ' (Have not decided on what will be best yet.
> Go go gadget all or nothing!


Is that still an option? I had thought that that the storntroopers as troops was an older rumour and wasn't true (I could be wrong though, I haven't seen the codex yet). 

On warseer though they have it that you can take vet squads as troops and can take a "squad specialty" called grenadiers which gives them carapace armour, but they are still veteran squads, not actual stormtroopers, or at least so says the warseer people.

That is an interesting list though Chaos, would think the Vanquisher would be pretty useful against it, lol.

One last thing, I read that targeters might give something else than just the range-check they did before, any know anything about that?


Peace


----------



## tu_shan82

I don't know how relevant this is to this thread, but BOLS has come up with this logo sheet for imperial guard.


----------



## Spot The Grot

ive got to admit i didn't expect there to be this much in the new book. I can imagine it being an enormous book.

Very, Very good find.


----------



## Duckface

*i have read new guard codex - MERGED WITH MAIN IG THREAD*

i wandered into my local gw yesterday and one of the staff members gave me the new book to read as it was a quite day

leman russ variants

battle tank
exterminater
demolisher
punisher ( heavy 20 st5 ap_ range 24)
exterminater( heavy 3 str7 ap 2 blast)
vanquisher
and a solar one but cant remember rules

hellguns are renamed hot shot lasguns and are str 3 ap 3 rapid fire

most tanks are sqaudrons

flak tanks
manticore (s 10 ap4 one shot)
hellstrike missile ( has enomous missile on it
medusa ( s 10 ap 2 r 48 large blast)

the return of speacial characters 11

alreham is back 
iron hand stakon ( s6 power weapon furious charge)
and more

heavy weapons,speacial weapons,conscripts are now an attachment of platoons

veterans are troops but are the only troops to get option to have carapace (bar the command sqaud).

many telion like caracters 
one guy has an option to make conscripts with out number

chimeras are now 55pts and come with multi laser and heavy bolter

rough riders come with frag krak grenades and hunting lances at 55pts for 5

anymore questions pm me or post on here


----------



## Trevor Drake

any word on if they are going to keep the specialized armies, ie will there still be a catachan army and a cadian army, ect ect. Is it done with special characters now like space marines, or has all of that been done away with. Thanks for any info you may have.

-Trevor Drake


----------



## Duckface

no sorry there not but your army is affected by the characters you take etc


----------



## bishop5

are there any different FOC choices (i.e. 5 heavy support slots, etc)?


----------



## Duckface

no its still the same but you can take 3 tanks as one support choice on most


----------



## Lord of Rebirth

If you go in again could you ask about if they are releasing a new russ kit with the new design variants and when the plastic storm troopers will be out? I really wanna get at least a look at some pics of the plastic storm troopers ASAP and if they are a basic kit with all weapon options for the russ I should save some money for 5 or 6.


----------



## Duckface

ill ask about the russ but storm troopers are comming in second wave


----------



## Chaosftw

So BoLS has just posted this as of yesterday:

"Well it looks like the pricing rumors were true folks.

If you go look at the Valkyrie Advanced Orders page, you will note the price is now set at $58.00, up from the $50.00 it was at over the weekend.

~Is a price increase that occurs before the product ships really a price increase? Its almost a "one hand clapping" type of question..."

.....kind of a bummer.


----------



## Trevor Drake

Alright then, any word on when pictures of the sprues will be out for the new command squads? I would love to see what kind of options our command squads will finally have in the way of customization, ect.


----------



## bishop5

Trevor Drake said:


> Alright then, any word on when pictures of the sprues will be out for the new command squads? I would love to see what kind of options our command squads will finally have in the way of customization, ect.


http://warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=52608&d=1234721126

http://warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=52609&d=1234721126

whammo!


----------



## Trevor Drake

+rep bishop, thanks. Now i know which boxes to order for my newly redone IG-army along with codex and battleforces if i can get my hands on them.


----------



## Daniel Harper

In reply to whether Russ' will get new kits, I've been told by GW staff that it is just a rumour at this stage and said unless they say something then don't believe it.


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

Does anyone know if plastic stormies are a possibility yet? I haven;t heard any denial, or conformation yet.


----------



## Syph

Further up it was mentioned plastic Stormies would be 2nd wave.


----------



## bon_jovi

when in doubt said:


> Does anyone know if plastic stormies are a possibility yet? I haven;t heard any denial, or conformation yet.


Storm troopers have been pulled from the trade catalogue. Usually that only happens if its either ready for replacement (like with Guard battleforces ect) or because they are not very popular and go direct only. They are a popular item so i can't see them being pulled to direct only although stranger things have happened!


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

Oh thank god for that, my next guard force revolves around stormies, and no way am I buying metal ones. 

+rep to Bon jovi for being helpful, and syph for pointing out the obvious :laugh:


----------



## bon_jovi

I wouldn't take my word as gospel. Thats just how i see it. They have definatly stopped letting us ttrade have them and they are a popular line. I heard somewhere they will come along with planet strike but again, its not set in stone. I'm half way though a Guard army myself so i'm kinda hoping they come soon. I don't wanna have to pay full price for anything! I had to for Samael for my Dark Angels just to never use it! Always take him in his speeder.


----------



## Chaosftw

when in doubt said:


> Does anyone know if plastic stormies are a possibility yet? I haven;t heard any denial, or conformation yet.


This is a RUMOR they are staying pewter. They may get revised some tim ein the future but as it stands plastic is not any time soon.


----------



## Vanchet

I don't think it'll happen for quite awhie (another hopeful thinking IMO)


----------



## Timesplitter

Just so I'm seeing this right on the Russes....... not sure if this was in the old codex.... but a Heavy 20 Str 5 gun? Just... wow...

*Edit*

After really thinking about it.... it really isn't THAT amazing... with a BS of 3... I hope... 10 will hit and needing 3's to wound (on a standard MEQ) that means only 7-8 wounds... which will only result in 2 maybe 3 deaths. I can tell this is a response to SM Hurricane Bolters and just added more shots instead of Twin Link and BS4. But for swarm armies.... ouch.


----------



## stooge92

the price on the executioner is a little steep, if i have a squad of them it'll take up about 1/4 of my 2k army. but ill definitely have at least one, ultimate plaguemarine killer


----------



## fynn

lord of rebirth said:


> If you go in again could you ask about if they are releasing a new russ kit with the new design variants and when the plastic storm troopers will be out? I really wanna get at least a look at some pics of the plastic storm troopers ASAP and if they are a basic kit with all weapon options for the russ I should save some money for 5 or 6.


knowing GW, they will problay only put a few options in the new russ kit, when it finerly comes out, and do the sprues for the rest of the veriants as direct only, like they have with the upgrade sprue for the ork battlewagon


----------



## Widowmaker666

i've had enough of marine players whining about guard being overpowered. now guard will actually stand a chance of winning once in a blue moon. marine players will always think that something is over powered if they actually have to use tactics to win. :victory:


----------



## Katie Drake

Widowmaker666 said:


> i've had enough of marine players whining about guard being overpowered. now guard will actually stand a chance of winning once in a blue moon. marine players will always think that something is over powered if they actually have to use tactics to win. :victory:


Says the guy with the Space Marine avatar.


----------



## QuietEarth

Katie Drake said:


> Says the guy with the Space Marine avatar.


Ouch, the burn. It's a deep burn.


----------



## MarzM

QuietEarth said:


> Ouch, the burn. It's a deep burn.


 
See what Guiness can do to people! lol

Mmmmmm Guiness (doh! I'm not allowed any more)


----------



## Lord of Rebirth

fynn said:


> knowing GW, they will problay only put a few options in the new russ kit, when it finerly comes out, and do the sprues for the rest of the veriants as direct only, like they have with the upgrade sprue for the ork battlewagon


Well if they include parts for the Nova cannon, Gattling thingy and executioner I'll consider buying my 41st-46th leman kits but if not I think I'll be set for lemans for good.


----------



## MarzM

I thnik the Nova cannon looks like the cannon off the other baneblade! I think it's called the Hellhammer or something like that. Perhaps i could get one of those and just cut it down and put it in a Leman russ turret.


----------



## LordWaffles

Widowmaker666 said:


> i've had enough of marine players whining about guard being overpowered. now guard will actually stand a chance of winning once in a blue moon. marine players will always think that something is over powered if they actually have to use tactics to win. :victory:


Space marines can win?


----------



## elkhantar

you have over 40 lemans!! whoa, my bro (who does IG) would certainly envy you... WTH, I do and I don't run IG!!

---Edit--


LordWaffles said:


> Space marines can win?


well, they can win with a little luck, but it's certainly quite more difficult than what most people think out there. They are a quite forgiving army to play with (no need to worry much about cover or use meatshields since your save is better, etc) but they're certainly not one of the powerhouses of the game (Chaos and Orks, I'm looking at you!).


We don't see them at the top of tournaments, do we? and for a reason! _Jack of all trades, master of none_. Since especialists will be trying to do what they're good at, and they're so incredibly better than you at it, unless you prevent it somehow you're going to be in a world of pain.

That and the fact that generalized 4+ cover weakened a lot the relevance of that 3+ armour save hurt a lot the poor SMs.

And yeah, they have a lot of gimmicks and cool toys, particulary in the last codex, but they pay through the nose for them, and how many of them are worth it points-wise?

*btw, when did I stop lurking? I find myself posting ever more often!!*


----------



## bishop5

Some confirmations on the special characters (Warseer)

I've edited out the points costs and stat lines as i'm pretty sure they're the correct ones & copyright blah blah blah... 



> *Creed* (xxpts) replaces Company Commander. TL Hotshot Laspistol. 24" command radius for Orders. Can issue 4 per turn, including unique Order "For the Honour of Cadia!" giving 1 unit Fearless and Furious Charge. He gives 1 unit or vehicle (not squadron) Scout.





> *Jarran Kell* (xxpts) Replaces Vet in Company Command Squad. Laspistol & Power Fist. Must have Creed to take him. “Listen Up Maggots!” Use the issuing Officers Ld for Order tests. If 2 Company Command Squads taken, may be deployed separately from Creed, but gets "look out sir Argh!" rule if in same squad.





> *Captain Chenkov* (xxpts). Replaces Platoon Commander. 12” Order range. Can upgrade his Platoon's Conscript squad (75pts) allowing Special Order "Send in the next wave!" removing squad immediately and letting it enter from table edge at full strength next Turn. “Onwards you dogs!” Units in 12" get Stubborn.


----------



## Stella Cadente

Chenkov sounds fun


----------



## dwarflord17404

*Wow*

In reading that i wonder how they are going to FAQ inq who run guard. With the Afs gone does that mean that I can only run 2 platoons to qualify for the russ or could I get away with1 and attach the russ to it?


----------



## Jezlad

Not sure if this has been posted before so apologies if it has.

Found this on Dakka. A blog with the sentinel kit on it.

http://johnstoysoldiers.blogspot.com/



> I have a copy of the new Imperial Guard Sentinel kit to make up for display at the Maidstone GW store.
> 
> It looks a cracker with a wide range of posible Cadian, Steel Legion and Catachan variants. There is a lascannnon, plasma cannon, autocannon, rocket launcher, flamer, and cutter.
> 
> You can make it up as an open or armoured vehicle, with a Cadian or a Catachan head. It's a great model.
> 
> I should assemble it tonight and put up a pic tomorrow.





> Hi, as promised here are some pics of the finished kit. It needs a little filing before painting. It is a great little kit, quite intricate with lots of detail. The finished model is sturdy enough for wargaming. It has quite a lot of flexibility for adjusting the pose and there are a huge number of permutaions of equipment and finish possible. No two will ever be the same.
> 
> Look at all the bits I had left over (great for Kustomisin').
> 
> Best Sentinel kit yet.
> 
> I have to paint it and then it will go on display in GW Maidstone, my local store.


----------



## Katie Drake

Oh, nice. I was expecting the plasma cannon to be metal for some reason. Very pleased to see that it's plastic.


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

I really like that. Plasma cannons will be really handy, as currently hardly anything in the codex can have them.


----------



## Daniel Harper

I may have the sell the sentinels I have and buy some of these, I love missile launchers. Time for some hunting.


----------



## Chaosftw

That walker looks great! I was thinking the same thing Katie. But thats really nice that its not! I imagine I will see a lot more walkers in guard forces now. If they can still outflank and what not and have plasma along with other heavy weapons that will be fun! lol

--> Great Find Jez <--

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Vaz

Fast attack = 9 Plasma Cannons
Heavy Support = 18 Plasma Cannons

Total = 27 Plasma Cannons that don't Overheat? YES PLEASE! Just leaves the Ordnance to deal with the armour... Oh god... People are talking about the Punisher against Marines, 180 Shots = 90 Hits = 60 wounds = 20 Dead... Plasma Cannons, you're looking at missing only something like 17% of the time, and covering 2-3 marines, so that's 55 Wounds... Jesus H Christ...


----------



## tu_shan82

That new sentinel kit is awesome, I'm going to have at least one squadron of these beuties in my army. Wonder how hard it would be to magnetize them so I can swap the weapons around.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

I actually read through the IG codex today k:
They sure as hell have a lot of interesting new toys I'm going to 'borrow'. :biggrin:
I wonder how they if they'll make a new FAQ to clarify what we can and cannot use.
Would be nice to field a squadron of Leman Russ Plasma Tanks.
It's truly a pity we can't take the valkyries, I've been going through my head with those combined with sisters.. that's seriously scary.
24" flat out, dump sisters 12" onwards.. and then rapidfire something behind enemy lines with 3 squads of sisters that suddenly crossed the board in no time. Did I mention flamers?

Oh.. and another scary thing I noticed.. the Chimera Tank patterns.. they're all FAST vehicles.. that means 12" moving, and then still fire that lovely chem blaster.
2+ to wound and AP3 flamer template.. Hey Nuuuurgle... I got some 'Disinfectant for you!...:victory:
Not to mention you can field them in a squadron as well.

Ofcourse the lumbering special of Leman Russes is a lot of fun too.. advance 6" fire hull mounted LasCannon and both sponsons AND the damn main gun.

Finally another interesting bit.. Chimera's effectively have 5 extra firepoints.. now where did I leave that dominion squad with 4 flamers.. oh yes.. in that chimera so they can all Flame away from inside and keep going...
I guess my plan of getting at least 1 IG platoon, upgrade the infantry squads all with a chimera and use those as transports for my sisters is actually going to be a very interesting idea.


----------



## stooge92

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Oh.. and another scary thing I noticed.. the Chimera Tank patterns.. they're all FAST vehicles.. that means 12" moving, and then still fire that lovely chem blaster.
> 2+ to wound and AP3 flamer template.. Hey Nuuuurgle... I got some 'Disinfectant for you!...:victory:
> Not to mention you can field them in a squadron as well.
> 
> Ofcourse the lumbering special of Leman Russes is a lot of fun too.. advance 6" fire hull mounted LasCannon and both sponsons AND the damn main gun.


how does the chem blaster work then??
and how does the multi-missile launcher work on the valkaries??

does lumbering behemoth mean i can fire a demolisher cannon and the other weapons (i just need some clarification on these things before i jump with joy)


----------



## Siege

Woah that sentinel kit really does look good with all the weapons options, plasma oh yeah!! It will look even better when it is devoted to Chaos!!


----------



## stooge92

does anyone have the answers to the questions i have above? 

i would appreciate it:good:

thanks guys:victory:


----------



## radical_psyker

stooge92 said:


> does anyone have the answers to the questions i have above?
> 
> i would appreciate it:good:
> 
> thanks guys:victory:


*1. how does the chem blaster work then??*
Chemical Cannon: Template S1 AP3 Poison (always wounds on a 2+ vs targets with a Toughness value)

*2. how does the multi-missile launcher work on the valkaries??*
Multiple Rocket Pods: 24" S4 AP6 Heavy 1, Large Blast

*3. does lumbering behemoth mean i can fire a demolisher cannon and the other weapons *
Yes. Lumbering Behemoth does two things:
- Cruising Speed is now a random distance of 6+D6" instead of choosing from 6" up to 12".
- If you move at Combat Speed (i.e. up to 6") you can always fire your turret weapon (even if it is Ordnance) in addition to a single weapon *and* any defensive weapons.


----------



## phillbrick

stooge92 said:


> how does the chem blaster work then??
> and how does the multi-missile launcher work on the valkaries??
> 
> does lumbering behemoth mean i can fire a demolisher cannon and the other weapons (i just need some clarification on these things before i jump with joy)


The lumbering behemoth rule as I've heard it worded was that you can always fire the turret weapon if you stay still or move up to 6 inches, but maximum movement is capped a 6 + D6 inches. 

Basically you should be able to move up to 6 inches and fire the turret+1 main + all defensive, or sit still and fire everything, regardless if its ordnance on not (it basically makes the turret weapon a defensive one).

The valkyrie missiles were on that leaked reference have hellfury that were S4, AP5 large blast, and the hellstrike that were S8, AP 3 ordnance (not blast), both at 72 inch range and 1-shot only. The mulitple rocket launcher is apparently 24 inch range, S4, AP6, and Large Blast, but doesnt look like it has an ammo limit. 

I don't really know much about the chemical cannon to be almost, seems like its just a flamer that has Ap3 and always wound on a 2+. Not sure if it has extra range like the hellhound or if the template has to be in base contact like in most cases.

Note that I haven't seen the codex, this is just stuff pulled off the Dude's warseer summary.


----------



## stooge92

thanks alot guys, that chemical cannon is going to get a serious look at, going to be great against tough opponents (plaguemarines) and not having to roll to hit, we'll(IG) take what we can get in that department lol

it really looks like GW has covered everything, what do we think, did they miss anything?


----------



## phillbrick

Seems to be a solid codex from what I have seen so far, and I definitely don't think it wll be as overpowered as some people were worried about before. A few of the points costs seem a bit high as mentioned before, but don't think it should be too serious. There was discussion earlier on warseer about whether or not voxes would let you issue orders ouside of the 12 or 6 inch range (from company and platoon commanders, respectively), so I would definately like to get the answer to that. 

All in all, should be a good one, will be pumped for May when it comes


----------



## stooge92

phillbrick said:


> There was discussion earlier on warseer about whether or not voxes would let you issue orders ouside of the 12 or 6 inch range (from company and platoon commanders, respectively), so I would definately like to get the answer to that.
> comes


the summary on the first page says company commanders can issue orders to vox or 12inches and platoon commanders vox or 6inches, so according to this post then i would say that YES, vox caster works with orders(which is good seeing as my troops all have vox's in their squads)

hope this helps


----------



## phillbrick

Ya, I saw the summary, but sometimes it takes a bit to get updated, (especially with all the conflicting information, lol). I'm pretty sure you can, will try and check to see for sure though.


----------



## stooge92

hey just a little observation, look at the guy in the cadian command squad(with the plasma gun?) in the middle. does anyone else thing he is sporting a weird grin- like a joker grin?

i dont know, just saw it now, thought id throw i out there


----------



## radical_psyker

stooge92 said:


> hey just a little observation, look at the guy in the cadian command squad(with the plasma gun?) in the middle. does anyone else thing he is sporting a weird grin- like a joker grin?
> 
> i dont know, just saw it now, thought id throw i out there


It's more a grimace - depends how you choose to paint it up of course - he has two great big running scars on his face, one high on his head and one going from the corner of his mouth up to his right cheek. I think these parts have very much been conceived as useable for Penal Legion.


----------



## tu_shan82

The rumours are that conscripts are equipped with lasguns only, does that mean that they don't get the option of having a vox or frag grenades, or does it simply mean that don't get access to special and heavy weapons? It would seriously suck if they can't have a vox, because then they can't take orders.


----------



## Katie Drake

Wouldn't be too surprised if the Conscripts couldn't receive Orders. They're the noobs of the regiment or whatever and are in all likelihood shit scared, so I doubt they'd respond to any fancy orders very well. Besides, can you imagine how nasty Conscripts would be with _First rank fire, second rank fire!_?


----------



## radical_psyker

Here, have a couple of colour spreads from the new Codex. 

Edit: Oh, and don't blame me for how unexciting they are - I didn't take them, I just had them sent to me. :wink:


----------



## Stella Cadente

*looks at pics* I just made a mess in my lacy pink panties...........what?


----------



## stooge92

thanks radical, but i think u posted pics of the catachan command squad, i was talking about the CADIAN command squad, guy in the middle

good piks by the way, but like you said, very boring


----------



## Syph

That's a nice thick codex. How many pages, if you know, radical?


----------



## stooge92

Syph said:


> That's a nice thick codex. How many pages, if you know, radical?


this page has the info on the new codex,
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1430057&prodId=prod1600020
if you dont fell like reading it- it says there are 104 pages


----------



## radical_psyker

stooge92 said:


> thanks radical, but i think u posted pics of the catachan command squad, i was talking about the CADIAN command squad, guy in the middle


Nope, I posted the picture for the guy on the right (from the *Cadian* Command Squad) who has the same head as the plasma gunner on the Cadian Command Squad box art. Same 'Sergeant' model is second from the left in the bottom row of the infantry colour spread I posted.



Syph said:


> That's a nice thick codex. How many pages, if you know, radical?


104 pages.


----------



## tu_shan82

Katie Drake said:


> Wouldn't be too surprised if the Conscripts couldn't receive Orders. They're the noobs of the regiment or whatever and are in all likelihood shit scared, so I doubt they'd respond to any fancy orders very well. Besides, can you imagine how nasty Conscripts would be with _First rank fire, second rank fire!_?


Yeah "First rank fire, second rank fire" would be pretty nasty, but I was actually thinking of taking Creed and issuing the order "For the honour of Cadia" to my full sized conscript plattoon and attaching a priest to them.


----------



## QuietEarth

I think I will be fielding Creed and Kell but under different names. I love their abilities.


----------



## radical_psyker

And a sneak peek at the entry for Penal Legion. Take note Last Chancers fans, they are in the Codex... well, mentioned anyway. :grin:

(Points cost has been blanked out, though the squad does cost more than 50% again than what they are currently listed at in the summary in the first post of this thread)


----------



## Col. Schafer

awww! Points are blacked out! Poop. Verry cool though, I'm glad my namesake gets at minimum a mention.

BTY has anyone seen any pictures of the new russ varients yet? I'm praying to the omnisiah that a new kit gets cranked out for them, because I do not want to have to have to track down 3 plasma cannons.


----------



## Vanchet

Col. Schafer said:


> awww! Points are blacked out! Poop. Verry cool though, I'm glad my namesake gets at minimum a mention.
> 
> BTY has anyone seen any pictures of the new russ varients yet? I'm praying to the omnisiah that a new kit gets cranked out for them, because I do not want to have to have to track down 3 plasma cannons.


They're 80 points ( i read the book afew times)


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

Has anyone noticed how the pages of the codex seem to be plain white in the background? A pretty stupid thing I know, but so far all other Codices I've seen have had some grey-ish background to them. 
Maybe it's just an eary version and they haven't added them in yet?


----------



## Col. Schafer

Vanchet said:


> They're 80 points ( i read the book afew times)



yay! Thank you. 80 points, i like it. Now if I only knew what desperado meant...

If you cant tell, I'm planing these guys role in my army already.


----------



## Syph

Do you mean the rule or just what desperado actually means?


----------



## radical_psyker

Col. Schafer said:


> yay! Thank you. 80 points, i like it. Now if I only knew what desperado meant...
> 
> If you cant tell, I'm planing these guys role in my army already.


The Desperadoes special rule is the random roll for their Crime before the game which grants them a certain skills set:
"Gunslingers" - Lasguns become Assault 2
"Psychopaths" - Fleet, Furious Charge and Counter Attack
"Knife Fighters" - Additional Close Combat Weapon and Rending



when in doubt said:


> Has anyone noticed how the pages of the codex seem to be plain white in the background? A pretty stupid thing I know, but so far all other Codices I've seen have had some grey-ish background to them.
> Maybe it's just an eary version and they haven't added them in yet?


No, this Codex has a lot of white space.


----------



## stooge92

does anyone know of any, or have any pictures of the penal troops? someone told me they looked like normal shock troops... any truth to that


----------



## KageRyuuUji

It means my friend, that they are banditos, criminals


----------



## radical_psyker

stooge92 said:


> does anyone know of any, or have any pictures of the penal troops? someone told me they looked like normal shock troops... any truth to that


One piece of art in the Codex has them looking very ragged and dishevelled, a bit like Empire flagellants. In truth you can field them however you want, as near to normal Guardsmen just with a different colour scheme, or essentially the Last Chancers, or you can do a bit of a Google search and see what they used to look like back in Rogue Trader days. As I've previously mentioned, I think you can very much look to those two models I posted a couple of pages back for what GW has in mind modelwise.


----------



## the cabbage

"Psychopaths" - Fleet, Furious Charge and Counter Attack

Now that is something your opponent won't be expecting in a gaurd army :grin:


----------



## kenzman

Sweet rules on the penal troops.. looks like my necromunda gangs will see action again!


----------



## stooge92

the cabbage said:


> "Psychopaths" - Fleet, Furious Charge and Counter Attack
> 
> Now that is something your opponent won't be expecting in a gaurd army :grin:


and the order that gives 3 shots at 12 inches, 30 shots at an enemy squad- even guard will kill something!:so_happy:


----------



## VictorLazarus

Tanks cost more points and I think with upgrades the troops will cost more points so I don't know if this is good news really.

MVL.


----------



## phillbrick

VictorLazarus said:


> Tanks cost more points and I think with upgrades the troops will cost more points so I don't know if this is good news really.
> 
> MVL.


Tanks cost a bit more, but they also gained the lumbering behemoth rule, and the basic Russ tank got +1 side armour as well.

Infantry squads should still be cheaper overall, as they dropped 10 points and get a free veteran sargent, and a lot of the special and heavy weapons are said to be getting a points decrease too (I think just plasma gun went up in cost).


----------



## leinad-yor

As it stands now infantry heavy lists will go down in points and be more effective without upgrades, free Vet Sgts and frag grenades. Mechanized lists will also drop in points, 55pt basic Chimera which cost us 89pts previously. Armor heavy lists will go up in points, Russ's cost a bit more are more powerful than, almost all armored units can be taken as squadrons of 3. Last but not least the elite special forces lists will go up a bit in points but will be nastier than they've ever been, ap3 Stormtroopers and Hardened Vets as basic troops, 9 squads with carapace and a butt load of BS4 special weapons.

The only issue that I have at the moment is that I will have to see if Vox's are going to be worth it. I really like the vox men that I put together they have a look that I really like and would hate to lose them.

Danny


----------



## Daniel Harper

I hear the vox network will be worth it, the ability to re-roll Ld tests for orders. It will certainly add a bit more flavour to the chain of command.


----------



## Widowmaker666

Katie Drake said:


> Says the guy with the Space Marine avatar.



:laugh: i think about 90% of Heresy users have a SM avatar :wink::scratchhead::secret:
ive been meaning to change it but im lazy


p.s sorrry i got carried away with smilies


----------



## Vanchet

I definately know that Iron Hand Straken is one scary Guardsmen (S6 which ignores saves and adds D6 to armour pen and furious charge and counter attack to him and all friendly's in 12 of him)


----------



## don_mondo

Dandeman60 said:


> I hear the vox network will be worth it, the ability to re-roll Ld tests for orders. It will certainly add a bit more flavour to the chain of command.


Don't be too sure. Apparently the vox only allows an order re-roll within the range of the officer giving the order. IE the vox unit has to be within 6" of a Plt Cmd, 12" HQ Cmd or 24" Kreed. And here I've been collecting voxes to model them up..............


----------



## Trevor Drake

don_mondo said:


> Don't be too sure. Apparently the vox only allows an order re-roll within the range of the officer giving the order. IE the vox unit has to be within 6" of a Plt Cmd, 12" HQ Cmd or 24" Kreed. And here I've been collecting voxes to model them up..............


If I read correctly, and I may be wrong, the inch range is only if you do NOT have vox's, ie with a vox you have a limitless range, but then again you can only use an officers leadership through the vox to one unit. It would seem that either:

A: any squad within 6 can use Plt, 12 can use HQ, 24 can use Creed, while
B: one squad with limitless range can use Plt/HQ/Creed as long as the officer and the unit have a vox avaliable to them.


----------



## don_mondo

I do hope you are right......


----------



## phillbrick

Trevor Drake said:


> If I read correctly, and I may be wrong, the inch range is only if you do NOT have vox's, ie with a vox you have a limitless range, but then again you can only use an officers leadership through the vox to one unit. It would seem that either:
> 
> A: any squad within 6 can use Plt, 12 can use HQ, 24 can use Creed, while
> B: one squad with limitless range can use Plt/HQ/Creed as long as the officer and the unit have a vox avaliable to them.


That was what we all thought originally, but over at warseerm they have been having this discussion for a bit now. According to the one guy Lamaron whos says he's seen the codex:

"This is the most idiotic rule ever, but the ONLY thing it does IS to grant a reroll." 

So it looks like it might just be a re-roll sadly. Although some people who said they saw the codex were wrong on certain things, so it could be a mistake, but I wouldn't get my hopes up to much.

On a lighter note, Scryer in the Darkness posted the background info for the tank commander character Pask:

Knight Commander Pask

"Knight Commander Pask is Cadia's most renowned tank ace. He has an innate understanding of armoured warfare and has commanded Leman Russ Battle Tanks through a hundred campaigns - his reputation growing with each victory.

Pask is a natural tank hunter. There is not an armoured vehicle that he has not duelled with and bested. Pask has an eye for his opponent's weak spots and his aim is such that he can send a battle cannon shell hurtling through vunerable armour joins to detonate ammunition or fuel reserves hidden beneath, destroying the tank from inside out.

Pask first demonstrated this uncanny ability when he was drafted to serve as part of the tank crew of the Leman Russ Hand of Steel. The Cadian 423rd Armoured Regiment was deployed as part of the Imperial army group raised to repulse Waaagh! Gutcutta on the planet of Cyris. When an Ork Bonecruncha ploughed over the Hand of Steel, its giant Deff Rolla crushed the turret and ground its commander to a paste. Pask assumed command of the battered tank and ordered the rugged machine to be turned around. With the Ork warmachine still grinding through the Imperium's lines, Pask demonstrated the talent for which he would become famous. A lascannon shot struck a poorly welded armour join at the Bonecruncha's rear and its crude engines exploded, the warmachine flipping over its own Deff Rolla. Under Pask's command the battered Hand of Steel claimed another fourteen confirmed armour-kills, breaking the back of Warlord Gutcutta's assault.

During Pask's victory against the Eldar on Haytor's Hole, the repaired Hand of Steel was wrecked whilst engaging a squadron of Fire Prisms and, despite the Techpriests' ministrations, was declared unsalvagable. Pask was offerred command of a mighty Baneblade in its stead. However, the Cadian refused and, in a ritual that has been repeated a dozen times since, insisted on putting his faith in another Leman Russ, re-naming his new steed Hand of Steel.

The Knight Commander was instrumental during the Saint Cyflia massacres in which Pask and his company claimed no less than four Titan-class kills. Pask himself accounted for the dreaded Damnation Eternus. A single battle cannon shot punched through the Titan's black torso and breached the tainted core of its plasma reactor. The resultant meltdown consumed the cursed machine in a cataclysmic explosion that set the sky on fire.

Over the decades Pask has commaded all variants of the Leman Russ and has mastered them all. He knows the capabilities and limits of each and every weapon system these mighty behemoths can mount, and it is a brave fool indeed who strays into his gun-sights."


----------



## Pauly55

Well, That pretty much solves the dispute on whether or not Ork Deffrollas were intended to be used against vehicles.


----------



## Nikeffo

Me likes this!


----------



## davidg32

Im so excited... and i just cant hide it... !!!


----------



## Rubicon

The Imperial Guard are the only army that could ever me into 40k, one man against the galaxy....I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## standardissuesquirrel

this is my first post online, so be gentle please lol but i want to ask the following questions if anyone knows:
1: whats happened to colonel-commissar Imbram Gaunt?
2: whats happened to conqueror battle tanks?
3: whats happened to tank hunter destroyers?

thanks ashley


----------



## leinad-yor

standardissuesquirrel said:


> this is my first post online, so be gentle please lol but i want to ask the following questions if anyone knows:
> 1: whats happened to colonel-commissar Imbram Gaunt?
> 2: whats happened to conqueror battle tanks?
> 3: whats happened to tank hunter destroyers?
> 
> thanks ashley


Welcome to Heresy, now sit back and feel your mind melt away...

The new codex has introduced many new units and as usual left some of the older quite well known units to sit and suffer out another codex of nonplayability. If you have the older stats for Gaunt, I see no reason why your friends wouldn't let you play him in friendly games, if you wanted you could use him as a Commisar Lord and put him with some Vets. On the tanks I'm hoping for FW to do an update like they did for the smurfs and bring all of their tanks in line with the new codex.

Danny


----------



## phillbrick

Scryer also posted a pick he took of the Deathstrike missile. It's not the best quality pic, but it's pretty cool looking.


----------



## don_mondo

Pauly55 said:


> Well, That pretty much solves the dispute on whether or not Ork Deffrollas were intended to be used against vehicles.


Don't confuse fluff with rules...................


----------



## Venderland101st

According to the GW I went into, the guy there said he thought GW would release the Death Strike missle as a model. Dont see it happening myself.


----------



## standardissuesquirrel

yeah i do hope forgeworld bring out a new book, because iv got an armoured company which comprises of mainly conquerors, and back with the old rules i could move and fire every weapon on them (save lascannons) and when used in apocolypse with a flank charge i decimated a marine force rather quickly.
the whole reason i did it this way was to get away from the sit and shoot form of tanking as regular russ's used to have to do because they had ordence weapons, now with the new rules that makes little difference. all it has done is to make taking russ a better option because it can move and shoot and the turret weapon is much better than a conqueror turret
if only the book had made defensive weapons str5 and not str4 - i wouldnt have so much of a problem

sry little rant


----------



## leinad-yor

Actually if you really like your Conquerors then I think that you'll love the Eradicator.

Leman Russ Eradicator 160pts
Eradicator Nova Cannon 36" str6 ap4, heavy 1, large blast, ignores cover

I think that this may be GW's new and improved Conqueror, I will be making a few of these.

OMG I just realized how many Russ's I'm going to need to buy to do what I want, I need another job just to pay for my hobby.:ireful2:

Danny


----------



## stooge92

leinad-yor said:


> OMG I just realized how many Russ's I'm going to need to buy to do what I want, I need another job just to pay for my hobby.:ireful2:
> 
> Danny


and in that we have GW 's master plan- cheaper troops(pts) sold in 10 packs, and way more flexibility with the most expensive (and awsome) components- tanks, coincidence that we can take then in squads, 'revenue raiser' --- that being said ill still buy a shitload when they come out, no matter the $$$$$$$

(100th post wooooooo!)


----------



## standardissuesquirrel

ooo the eradicator sounds sweet - look forward to the new codex cant wait
tanks for the win


----------



## Widowmaker666

Venderland101st said:


> According to the GW I went into, the guy there said he thought GW would release the Death Strike missle as a model. Dont see it happening myself.


im not gunna worry to much. i'd love to field a couple so what i think ill do is just go to Toys R Us or another toy store and pick up a big missile or ill just come up with an apparatus that has like 20 hunter killer missles mounted on it or converted whirlwind MML.....


----------



## Syph

AUS IG prices:

Imperial Guard Codex - $42
Catachan Command - $41
Cadian Command - $41
Valkyrie - $96
Ratlings - $33
Primaris Psyker - $22
Sentinal - $41


----------



## tu_shan82

Jesus titty fucking Christ, $96aud for the Valkyrie, that's just insane, a Landraider is only 75 to 80 bucks. If I buy any you can be sure it will be through an online store that offers a discount. $96aud, I can't believe it!!

Edit: I suppose I can't complain, the Codex is only $42aud, compared to $50aud for the Space Marine Codex, so some things work out being cheaper.


----------



## grumabeth

i am so making a parratrooper themed force  shame that gaunts not looking likely to be included. anyone recon that theyd do another gaunts ghosts chapter aproved with the release of blood pact like they did with the release of guns of tanith?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Saw the Valkyrie p close today when i popped into my local GW hung over (had to get out of the evil sunlight *hiss*), it's bigger than i expected, at least as big as a Land Raider maybe even bigger, and more detailed


----------



## standardissuesquirrel

Syph -

AUS IG prices:

Imperial Guard Codex - $42
Catachan Command - $41
Cadian Command - $41
Valkyrie - $96
Ratlings - $33
Primaris Psyker - $22
Sentinal - $41

the money to buy them all - priceless
(more like expensive tho :cray


----------



## MarzM

Yeah, the Valk is nice. Apparently the vendetta is the same model with the lasannons off the landraider added on!

The book is nice. Some options just jump out and scream "Pick me" more than others!

Ogryns got pumped again! Ahh well i'll still use them now and again!!


----------



## radical_psyker

tu_shan82 said:


> Jesus titty fucking Christ, $96aud for the Valkyrie, that's just insane, a Landraider is only 75 to 80 bucks.


Both Land Raider boxes are *$85* and have been for some time.

The Valkyrie is bigger than a Land Raider, and while both models consist of 4 sprues, the Valkyrie's are Baneblade-sized. Add to that that the Valkyrie also comes with an extra-extra-large oval base, new biggest-ever acrylic flight stand and two acrylic cockpit components, you can see why it's costed above the Land Raider price. Sure, it would've been nicer if it was closer to $90, but there you go.


----------



## Wiccus

Holy balls that thing is sexy!


----------



## phillbrick

Ya, I've seen the picture comparing the 2, the valkyrie is pretty cool looking. 

Also, I saw on warseer earlier that priests and tech-priests are now both 0-5, and the tech-priest isn't considered an Elite any more, and neither it nor the priest take up an FOC slot.


----------



## MarzM

Thats correct. I still thought that priests were over pointed, then i saw the "combind squads" rule for infantry platoons and thought! Well, perhaps not! lol


----------



## KageRyuuUji

PEOPLE LISTEN TO ME! I BRING GREAT AND WONDERFUL NEWS!

Now, if everyone will open their 5th edition Warhammer 40k Rulebooks, and turn to page 58, you will read and I quote: "Differently from other types of units, vehicles carrying ordnance barrage weapons can choose to fire them either directly or as a barrage - declare before you first fire."

"If fired directly at the target, they are treated exactly like normal ordnance weapons (ignoring the minimum range in the weapon's profile.)"

So rejoice! For the new Bassie is cheaper, and far more effective! Rejoice and live to serve the God-Emperor, or die beneath the treads of his might battle tanks.

However, if it states in the profile "Indirect Only" it is solely a barrage weapon, from what I hear the two "Mortars" (Griffon and Colossus) are "Indirect Only".


----------



## Ste

its massive lol


----------



## bishop5

KageRyuuUji said:


> PEOPLE LISTEN TO ME! I BRING GREAT AND WONDERFUL NEWS!
> 
> Now, if everyone will open their 5th edition Warhammer 40k Rulebooks, and turn to page 58, you will read and I quote: "Differently from other types of units, vehicles carrying ordnance barrage weapons can choose to fire them either directly or as a barrage - declare before you first fire."
> 
> "If fired directly at the target, they are treated exactly like normal ordnance weapons (ignoring the minimum range in the weapon's profile.)"
> 
> So rejoice! For the new Bassie is cheaper, and far more effective! Rejoice and live to serve the God-Emperor, or die beneath the treads of his might battle tanks.
> 
> However, if it states in the profile "Indirect Only" it is solely a barrage weapon, from what I hear the two "Mortars" (Griffon and Colossus) are "Indirect Only".


Uhm, they're exactly the same points? Except before you had the option of not paying 25points and not firing indirectly.


----------



## KageRyuuUji

Think of it this way, it now has IDF and LOS, so in a way it is cheaper. While being more useful.


----------



## Syph

Pic of the Valk internal from BoLS:


----------



## grumabeth

the interior looks well cool. do you recon u get a choice of caidan and catachan crew/gunners or will they be imperial navy?


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

I'd imagine they'd be imperial navy, as they're a seperate organisation of their own. I'd imagine it would convert easy though, just use a cadian/catachan head and torso.


----------



## Ste

Syph said:


> Pic of the Valk internal from BoLS:


homina homina its immense! i want it now  and i want to get myself one or two of those babies  can the valkryie vendetta still carry troops? 

also i want 5 of the heavy sentinels oh baby i can't wait for the new releases


----------



## grumabeth

i may have missed this but does anyone know what you get in the new £50 box set?? or should i just start off with buying it all individual?


----------



## Ste

grumabeth said:


> i may have missed this but does anyone know what you get in the new £50 box set?? or should i just start off with buying it all individual?


i didnt know that they were re making the £50 battleforce? if so i would also like to know what is gunna be in it


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

I believe the cadian box set is 2 squads, a command squad, heavy weapons squad and a sentinel 

The catachan ione is the same, just with the catachan models, but I'm not all too sure.


----------



## Ste

when in doubt said:


> I believe the cadian box set is 2 squads, a command squad, heavy weapons squad and a sentinel
> 
> The catachan ione is the same, just with the catachan models, but I'm not all too sure.


you know when this is getting released?


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

Erm, the first releases are the 2nd of May, so I'd imagine it'll be around then. Sorry I can't find any more accurate times. Anyone any idea on this?


----------



## phillbrick

I think May 16th for the battleforces.

From what I've seen the vendetta and valkyrie have the same transport capacity (12, but no ogryns), just have different weapons and weapon options.


----------



## grumabeth

when in doubt said:


> I believe the cadian box set is 2 squads, a command squad, heavy weapons squad and a sentinel


that hardly seems worth buying its basically one troop choice


----------



## Trevor Drake

but you need to think about this grummy...

command squad is $25
the new box of troops is $22
heavy weapons squad is probably still 15$
sentinels are $25-30

so for the contents of the battleforce you are paying $100 (roughly in American, mabye more/less.)

to buy it seperate you are paying $109.oo + taxes
The Formula = [(22*2) + 15 + 25 + 25]

granted a marginal saving, but you are saving money, and you dont have to worry about any of the above components being 'out of stock'


----------



## grumabeth

yeah thats true. it would of been awesome with a chimera or some other form of transport *coughs* Valkeryie *coughs*


----------



## Creon

Bah! Plastic Tallarns! Now THAT would get my attention.


----------



## leinad-yor

Trevor Drake said:


> but you need to think about this grummy...
> 
> command squad is $25
> the new box of troops is $22
> heavy weapons squad is probably still 15$
> sentinels are $25-30
> 
> so for the contents of the battleforce you are paying $100 (roughly in American, mabye more/less.)
> 
> to buy it seperate you are paying $109.oo + taxes
> The Formula = [(22*2) + 15 + 25 + 25]
> 
> granted a marginal saving, but you are saving money, and you dont have to worry about any of the above components being 'out of stock'


Close but not quite, the new battleforce has a HW squad(3 HW teams) so the mathe would end up like this...
25+22+22+35+25= $129 US in a $90 box.

If you find the right places you might be able to get it at 20% off ($72 US)

It is how I plan to get all my future troops. I'll need to get around 7 to finish my infantry company. I think...

Danny


----------



## grumabeth

the only problem is you cant really feild a legal army from it unlike the others. Space marines for example get enough to field 3 troop choices( 1 with transport) and a fast attack choice. on a side note. as the Valkyrie can transport 12 models do you think its up to you what squads you put in them. i was thinking of either the Psyker battle squad or penal legion.


----------



## Ste

u can have pysker battle squads?

also is the primaris psyker model limited cause hes sheer awesomness


----------



## Trevor Drake

leinad-yor said:


> Close but not quite, the new battleforce has a HW squad(3 HW teams) so the mathe would end up like this...
> 25+22+22+35+25= $129 US in a $90 box.
> 
> If you find the right places you might be able to get it at 20% off ($72 US)
> 
> It is how I plan to get all my future troops. I'll need to get around 7 to finish my infantry company. I think...
> 
> Danny


Thank you for the correction. When one says a squad of HW, I assume they mean a single base. Thanks for the information.


----------



## grumabeth

i think it said you could have up to 9 psykers with an overseer. there an elites choice. i recon the primaris psyker model will be direct only but not limited


----------



## phillbrick

Ste said:


> u can have pysker battle squads?
> 
> also is the primaris psyker model limited cause hes sheer awesomness


Warseer's has info on them"

"Psyker Battle Squad
1 Overseer, and 4 Psykers 60pts. + up to 5 more Psykers. Laspistol & CCW.
“Soulstorm” – 1 model fires a Range 36, S=number of psykers in the unit, AP d6, Heavy 5" blast.
“Weaken Resolve” - Drops Ld of enemy in 24"=number of psykers in squad.
The Overseer or Mentor will shoot D3 of them on any Perils of the Warp result.
Overseer (Mentor) 3 3 3 3 1 3 2 9 5+
Sanctioned Psyker 2 3 2 3 1 3 1 9 5+
"


----------



## radical_psyker

grumabeth said:


> the interior looks well cool. do you recon u get a choice of caidan and catachan crew/gunners or will they be imperial navy?


Whilst strictly they are Imperial Navy, the Valk gunner models are essentially Cadians in a flight suit.



















Ste said:


> homina homina its immense! i want it now  and i want to get myself one or two of those babies  can the valkryie vendetta still carry troops?


Yes, 12. No Ogryns.



grumabeth said:


> i may have missed this but does anyone know what you get in the new £50 box set?? or should i just start off with buying it all individual?


Each Battleforce contains:
- 1 Command Squad (5 men)
- 2 Infantry Squads (20 men)
- 3 Heavy Weapon Teams (6 men)
- 1 Sentinel (1 vehicle)



Ste said:


> you know when this is getting released?


May 16th.



grumabeth said:


> yeah thats true. it would of been awesome with a chimera or some other form of transport *coughs* Valkeryie *coughs*


A Valk in a £50 box set??? :no: Really the only/best way to include a transport would be to replace the three heavy weapon teams with a Chimera. But removing heavy weapon teams as an option would drastically reduce what sort of units you can field from the set (see below) and GW want to keep infantry at the forefront for Guard anyway. They could drop the Sentinel and just include two heavy weapon teams but what would be the point of that - the whole purpose of updating and re-releasing Battleforces is to sell the new plastic kits.



grumabeth said:


> the only problem is you cant really feild a legal army from it unlike the others. Space marines for example get enough to field 3 troop choices( 1 with transport) and a fast attack choice.


First of all, the Battleforces aren't designed for you to be able to field a legal army from them. They are in fact add-on sets which give you a bunch of plastic kits at a discounted price. This is why most of them do not include a HQ choice (except for Tyranids I think... I don't play nids). But you can shoehorn some of them into legal armies of course by modelling your HQ from non-HQ kits. At least in the new IG Battleforces you're getting those awesome Command Squad kits with all them lovely, lovely extra components.

As to a legal army from the set - you can - you just have to be a little clever, just like with Battleforces for other armies. Here's one off the top of my head:


*HQ*
Company Command Squad (5 men)

*TROOPS*
Veteran or Penal Legion squad (10 men)
Veteran or Penal Legion squad (10 men)

*FAST ATTACK*
Sentinel (1 model)

*HEAVY SUPPORT*
Heavy Weapons Squad (6 men)



EDIT - Moved Heavy Weapons Squad from Troops to Heavy Support... because IIRC they are only allowable in Troops as part of an Infantry Platoon... bit of a moot point I know.


----------



## tu_shan82

grumabeth said:


> the only problem is you cant really feild a legal army from it unlike the others. Space marines for example get enough to field 3 troop choices( 1 with transport) and a fast attack choice. on a side note. as the Valkyrie can transport 12 models do you think its up to you what squads you put in them. i was thinking of either the Psyker battle squad or penal legion.



Actually IG won't be the only box that you won't be able to field a legal army using its contents, the Ravenwing box only allows you to field a single fast attack choice, or troops choice if you use the speder as Samael.

Edit: Sorry I'm wrong, you can field a legal army with the Ravenwing box if you use two three man bike squads.


----------



## radical_psyker

tu_shan82 said:


> Actually IG won't be the only box that you won't be able to field a legal army using its contents, the Ravenwing box only allows you to field a single fast attack choice, or troops choice if you use the speder as Samael.


Have a read of my post above yours. You can field a legal army from the new IG Battleforces.


----------



## tu_shan82

Yep just read it your right.


----------



## grumabeth

ah i didnt think of using them as penal troops or vets. thats a much smarter idea.


----------



## radical_psyker

Pics of the new Battleforces and other May 16th Advance Orders (Commissar Lord and Advisors) now up at GW:


----------



## Venderland101st

I thought that they were redoing the 20 man squad with new models and that is why they were going to be in 10 man boxes. These Cadians in the battle group look to be the same ones? Just bought 40 of these little guys and swear they are the same.


----------



## tu_shan82

They are the same. They're not redoing the models, just repackaging them.


----------



## Ste

battle force guys is £53 :| its more expensive wtf!


----------



## Venderland101st

More expense than any other armies Battle Force as far as I can see and no Russ! Not impressed. New HQ & Sentinel + £5 extra or Russ.....:scare:


----------



## VictorLazarus

I just realised that the Basilisk is next to useless in normal 40k games now as it only has the 36-240 fire option and normal game boards a 4' by 6' so you'll only get the back 12 if your lucky. I have two of them, that sucks.

I expected new catachan troops. Thats strange, oh well I use cadians.

MVL.


----------



## phillbrick

I saw this on Warseer today, part of a product brief done about the new releases for the spring and summer. One of them was:

"The new Demolisher with other variants on sprue."

I'm wondering which variants can be made with it (things like the punisher or executioner, or all of them maybe?), but should be interesting to see what it can do.


----------



## davidg32

so any word on plastic storm troopers?


----------



## phillbrick

davidg32 said:


> so any word on plastic storm troopers?


There was no mention of plastic stormtroopers. It wasn't a complete list though, so I'm still hoping for them.


----------



## davidg32

I really hope they decide to come out with them im tired of lugging around dozens of metal troopers.


----------



## RecklessFable

VictorLazarus said:


> I just realised that the Basilisk is next to useless in normal 40k games now as it only has the 36-240 fire option and normal game boards a 4' by 6' so you'll only get the back 12 if your lucky. I have two of them, that sucks.


5th edition rules state that any barrage ordinance weapon may fire directly with no minimum range. So only the artillery weapons that say you can't (e.g. the Colossus) will have a limitation on direct fire.

Our bassies are fine. k:


----------



## VictorLazarus

RecklessFable said:


> 5th edition rules state that any barrage ordinance weapon may fire directly with no minimum range. So only the artillery weapons that say you can't (e.g. the Colossus) will have a limitation on direct fire.
> 
> Our bassies are fine. k:


Oh sweet I just found that bit (the barrage rules were split so I didn't look at the vehicle rules. Thanks for the info man!

MVL.


----------



## grumabeth

that commisar lord looks fantastic anyone got any ideas though about how to feild these Psyker battle squads. what models would be suitable for Psykers. im thinking FW's Inquisiter solomon lock for an overseer however.


----------



## phillbrick

grumabeth said:


> that commisar lord looks fantastic anyone got any ideas though about how to feild these Psyker battle squads. what models would be suitable for Psykers. im thinking FW's Inquisiter solomon lock for an overseer however.


I'm pretty sure you can get psyker models from the GW online store. 

I was looking again and it seems the psyker battle squad and the Primaris psyker would have great synergy together. Nightshroud making enemies take a leadership test to shoot the unit, and weaken resolve can drop there leadership by a lot, might be worth trying out.


----------



## radical_psyker

phillbrick said:


> I'm pretty sure you can get psyker models from the GW online store.


Yes, the Sanctioned Psyker models would of course be best... although the limited poses leaves a bit to be desired if you're fielding a decent-sized unit of them. A lot of people are thinking of going with Empire Flagellants which work out cheaper and sort of fit the bill, although some of the heads in that kit aren't really very suitable. It would be a good kit however to mix with Guardsmen components to represent Penal Legion. :good:


----------



## Overfeind

im not sure if anyone knows this but in my near by gw store they have the new codex and are letting people read it if you pre order it i have red it. its brill im loving it if you have any questions im happy to answer but i am working off of memory so sorry if i cant answer you


----------



## tu_shan82

Is it true that infantry squads can have two special weapons instead of a special weapon and a heavy weapon?


----------



## Overfeind

tu_shan82 said:


> Is it rue that infantry squads can have two special weapons instead of a special weapon and a heavy weapon?


no sory i red nothing like that


----------



## bishop5

grumabeth said:


> that commisar lord looks fantastic anyone got any ideas though about how to feild these Psyker battle squads. what models would be suitable for Psykers. im thinking FW's Inquisiter solomon lock for an overseer however.


How about a large squad reducing everyone's leadership and then hitting them with pinning weapons, like ratlings/basilisk indirect/mortars (i'm pretty sure they're pinning)? Obviously wouldn't work well against fearless armies, in which case, you use the large blast!


----------



## Overfeind

bishop5 said:


> How about a large squad reducing everyone's leadership and then hitting them with pinning weapons, like ratlings/basilisk indirect/mortars (i'm pretty sure they're pinning)? Obviously wouldn't work well against fearless armies, in which case, you use the large blast!


Psyker battle squads i remember can reduse a squads LD by the number of psykers in the squad and you can make your storm troopers pining the first time thay fire 1 of 3 skills thay can have


----------



## MarzM

First of all i'd like to say a big welcome to the site. It is good to have another Guard player on board. However, please take time to look at the posting rules. You have posted 3 times and every post has made my eyes bleed! Please cut out the text speech and re-read your post for spelling mistakes. You might even want to download an automatic spell checker! (that's what i use because i'm dyslexic). 

Onto the subject at hand.

Yes Psyker Battle Squads will be good. Even if your opponent is fearless you can use the big blast. Mortars will come into their own too. They are cheap and cause pinning as well!

Sniper rifle's and the larger barrage weapons will find new uses too.


----------



## Hellskullz

I'm not sure if this has been discussed yet, but according to the people who work at my LGS valks are fast skimmers, and have an ability to let you disembark wherever it has moved across, not just the final position, and then the troops need to take a dangerous terrain test to try and not hurt themselves from the jump. Any else think this is awesome and has many good combinations?


----------



## Overfeind

i think its silly that its a skimmer it should be a flyer (in my opinion) but they don't wont flyers in normal games of 40k tho


----------



## Katie Drake

I don't personally have a problem with Valks being skimmers. Making them Flyers would add a lot of needless complexity to every game that included one. I do find it odd that normal infantry can assault the Valkarie, though...


----------



## Vanchet

Katie Drake said:


> I don't personally have a problem with Valks being skimmers. Making them Flyers would add a lot of needless complexity to every game that included one. I do find it odd that normal infantry can assault the Valkarie, though...


Same here-If it's showing that it's off the ground it's fine by me (Would've laughed if they said it was just a tank-otherwise prepare for allot of screeching noises ) I only wonder about the Scout move, is it kinda in a way representing it landing into the field of battle?


----------



## Overfeind

i love ogryns but im not sure if they have taken an up or a downgrade thay use to have a ogryu prof rule +1 S in cc and there I was 3 now its 2 and they have replaced both these with Furious Charge but that only lasts one turn just wondering what every one else thinks 

Ogryns
Squad of 3 130 points +40 points each extra up to 7 more
Furious Charge
stubborn
Bone head 4 3 5 5 3 2 4 7 5+
Ogryn 4 3 5 5 3 2 3 6 5+
Ripper gun 12 5 - Assault 3


----------



## phillbrick

Overfeind said:


> i love ogryns but im not sure if they have taken an up or a downgrade thay use to have a ogryu prof rule +1 S in cc and there I was 3 now its 2 and they have replaced both these with Furious Charge but that only lasts one turn just wondering what every one else thinks
> 
> Ogryns
> Squad of 3 130 points +40 points each extra up to 7 more
> Furious Charge
> stubborn
> Bone head 4 3 5 5 3 2 4 7 5+
> Ogryn 4 3 5 5 3 2 3 6 5+
> Ripper gun 12 5 - Assault 3


I think they are improved, they did get +1 Attach, +1 Toughness and I think the stubborn rule (which kinda counterbalancs the Ld drop). Being T5 makes it pretty hard to wound them with a lot of units, and there are not a lot of strength 10 weapons out there that can instant kill them. Their guns are better too, getting 1 more strength and 1 more shot and only losing the AP 6 (I think it was). They got a big boost in survivability against things like marines, who could just 1-shot powerfist them before.

I think 40 points each is a bit excessive I think, but I think I'll still try them sometime.


----------



## immortal2u

wow, it seems like a lot of point values have dropped. Looks like we'll be facing more lasgun shots than ever


----------



## Katie Drake

immortal2u said:


> wow, it seems like a lot of point values have dropped. Looks like we'll be facing more lasgun shots than ever


Not to mention the "First Rank Fire, second rank fire!" Order. >_<


----------



## phillbrick

Katie Drake said:


> Not to mention the "First Rank Fire, second rank fire!" Order. >_<


That should be a lot of fun. Still wondering though if stormtroopers will benefit from it.


----------



## Katie Drake

phillbrick said:


> That should be a lot of fun. Still wondering though if stormtroopers will benefit from it.


I hope not. That would be hurty. :cray:


----------



## Vanchet

If StormTroopers could benefit from that thenThe Astartes have better start throwing away their armour when they get close 
I just hope that the Guard don't get turned into another of those things where everyone uses Special Characters <_<
Though If I had to choose a guy it Be Straken (Can give out orders and still slaughter ppl O.O)


----------



## stooge92

i think its a bit of wishful thinking, if stormtroopers could benefit from the first/second rank fire, then that makes them A grade SM killers- for their cost it would be to good to be true.

fingers crossed though


----------



## ironwarriorsguy

haha great as if guard werent broken before XD 
seriously 80 lascannons coming at me every turn ¬_¬


----------



## Overfeind

well in the new codex the storm troopers guns are not called hell guns any more there hot shot lasguns and the First Rank Fire, second rank fire! Order says all lasguns so it depends on the players i wood say but i don't think you wood find an opponent to agree that they can benefit from it.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem

Vanchet said:


> I just hope that the Guard don't get turned into another of those things where everyone uses Special Characters <_<


From what I've read you pretty much have to use Special Characters to get anything resembling docterines. Much like the SM they took away flexiblity and creativity and gave us cookie cutter special charactors. That's So Awesome, NOT!:angry:

On a good note I'll have Captain Al'rahem to use, so YEAH!:good:


----------



## Vanchet

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> From what I've read you pretty much have to use Special Characters to get anything resembling docterines. Much like the SM they took away flexiblity and creativity and gave us cookie cutter special charactors. That's So Awesome, NOT!:angry:
> 
> On a good note I'll have Captain Al'rahem to use, so YEAH!:good:


Ugh11 yes it is good to have some special Characters Because Some people would actually have a whole fluff army which is rad
I just hate it when there are things which don't fit like Pedro in a Smurf Army <_<


----------



## stooge92

arr we complain now, but we all know that we will be able to craft our armies to do what we want- if we really want to then we will find a way, exploit a loophole, or when in doubt- bend the rules

but im sure that we will make it work, we always do


----------



## Vanchet

stooge92 said:


> arr we complain now, but we all know that we will be able to craft our armies to do what we want- if we really want to then we will find a way, exploit a loophole, or when in doubt- bend the rules
> 
> but im sure that we will make it work, we always do


I'm only saying how is frustates me and in a way bores me.
I prefer either a Army that is fluffed and painted in the right way or even a custom hero leading the way (I know a friend with the infamous Steve the Guardsmen and he's great :biggrin: )

That's true, we'll slip through the armour cracks like a Grot through a Trukk's Engine


----------



## LordWaffles

Vanchet said:


> I just hope that the Guard don't get turned into another of those things where everyone uses Special Characters <_<


Hahahah, oh good! You guys can be bad like marines than.


----------



## Someguy

I had a bit of a look at the book today. Not for as long as I might have liked so I didn't get a chance to nail everything, but I got some stuff.

The first post here is largely accurate and gives you a good picture of what happens.

There are three troops choices. Infantry platoon (including command squad, infantry squad, heavy weapons squad, special weapons squad and conscripts) is one, and you also have veteran and penal squads. There didn't seem to be any requirement to take 1+ platoon or any restriction on vets or penal troops, so you seem to be able to take all vet/penal armies if you want to. Vets can have carapace and this seems to be the only way to get troops in carapace. I didn't see any way to get storm troopers as troops.

Infantry squads can get power weps and plasma pistols for sergeants. Sergeants have pistol and ccw and can't, so far as I could see, take a lasgun instead. Sniper rifles are available as a special wep for 5 points.

It really is 0-5 heavy weapons teams per platoon by the way. You can field ridiculous numbers of heavy weapons for fairly moderate amounts of points.

Commissars are bought as part of squads and only certain squads can have them. These include the command hq, infantry squads and infantry hq squads. 35 points a piece, so not cheap at all, but they make the unit stubborn and have LD 9. They are an interesting option if you are combining units and would prefer them to not run off. I didn't see anything special about how they interract with orders or whether the lord allows them in more units. I'd have looked further if time had allowed.

A bunch of infantry squads ganged up and charging could actually be quite a scary thing. You have the option of adding rather a lot of power weapons if you like, and Creed can give a special order to make a unit have furious charge and fearless for a turn.

Combining infantry squads looks like it may well be a good plan a lot of the time, and not only to deny KPs. Orders affect units, so affecting a very big unit is a cool thing to do. Lasgun fire will become quite a big deal if you get big units firing extra times thanks to "first rank fire...". This order only works with lasguns by the way, nothing else, and *not* hellguns.

The "Down" order is interesting. You miss out on shooting that unit and get +2 to your cover save. What's interesting though is that you lose out quite a lot less compared with going to ground, because you do it in the shooting phase. All you miss is a shot, not your move as well.

On the subject of orders in general, orders are given to "friendly, non-vehicle" units. From this wording it seems pretty clear that you can issue orders to allied inquisitorial forces - somewhat surprisingly.

There's an issue with sequence of firing and orders. The ordered unit must immediately do the thing you have told it when ordered, even before you issue the next order, and you have to give out all orders right at the start of your shooting phase. That may be irritating if you want to rapid fire a unit once your heavy weapons have popped its transport, unless you give the heavy weapons guys some kind of order to make them fire first. Handily, your hq can give two useful orders for heavy weps, allowing a unit to count its weapons as twin linked or forcing cover saves to be rerolled, and making them fire early.

Ogryn LD is a weakness that isn't easily fixed. They can't have a commissar of their own, though you could send a lord with them (and watch him get cut down in the first cc, probably). These guys seem quite vulnerable to suffering shooting casualties and then running off.

All LR tanks get all the sponson options, so you can take a LRBT with plasma cannon sponsons if you like.

Heavy flamers are 20 points a go, are available to limited units and aren't worth it.


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

Ach, that doesn't sound too bad. Hardened veterans as troops would be alright I suppose. Still not the hard hittyness of stormtroopers with those AP3 hellguns though.


----------



## phillbrick

I hadn't heard about giving orders to allied forces, that's pretty cool. Might have to get some grey knights or inquisitor just to have a lowly guard commander order them around, lol.

With regards to the first/second rank fire order, I had heard before that stormtroopers have "hot-shot lasguns", not hellguns anymore (which is why I was wondering if that order was applicable to them).


----------



## Col. Schafer

Oh I can just imagine 80 SOBs taking "first rank fire..." :biggrin: its so beutifull :cray:

Nice confirmations Someguy, although you make me sad about heavy flamers, I wanted to see them come into their own in the new codex.


----------



## grumabeth

Col. Schafer said:


> Oh I can just imagine 80 SOBs taking "first rank fire..." :biggrin: its so beutifull :cray:


i thought first rank fire only worked on las weapons


----------



## McCready

still waiting for the book 1 month to go :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::biggrin:


----------



## the cabbage

I think i'll put in my advance order today when I get home. I do love a new codex!


----------



## Overfeind

if you order the book in store you can get it up two two weeks early they send the products early to make suer you get it on time my friend got his ork codex almost 1 month early they must have messed up in the ware house 

the first rank fire order duss only affect lazguns im a bit gutted about the Sergeants not aloud lazguns i just finished pulling there arms of my old ones and replacing them with lasguns o well serves me right for not checking the simple things when reading the book i best go in and have another look


----------



## Someguy

phillbrick said:


> With regards to the first/second rank fire order, I had heard before that stormtroopers have "hot-shot lasguns", not hellguns anymore (which is why I was wondering if that order was applicable to them).


True actually, and good point. That may work but I didn't see anything to say one way or the other. I hadn't spotted the significance of the name change.


----------



## radical_psyker

Someguy said:


> Commissars are bought as part of squads and only certain squads can have them. These include the *command hq*, infantry squads and infantry hq squads.


The Company Command Squad (known as the HQ Command Squad in the current Codex) does not have the Commissar upgrade option.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Which is a good thing really.. in the current dex.. you HAD to upgrade your HQ with a commissar before you could send them elsewhere.. Which has a severe downside.
Fail 1 morale check with it, and Poof, your general gets executed for cowardice on the battlefield. ( I'm guessing that is how Yarrick managed to lead the IG )


----------



## BrotherR

So if the IG stormtroopers get "hot shot lasguns" do you think the inquisition stormtroopers would change? maybe an FAQ or maybe not. Be too good to hope we could have troops with ap3 guns and ap2 plasma guns.


----------



## phillbrick

BrotherR said:


> So if the IG stormtroopers get "hot shot lasguns" do you think the inquisition stormtroopers would change? maybe an FAQ or maybe not. Be too good to hope we could have troops with ap3 guns and ap2 plasma guns.


Would make sense for GW to say something about it, it would be weird if the IG and Inquisition ones were so different, but I haven't heard anything regarding that yet.

On another note, saw on BoLS today that there is going to be a plastic Hellhound, with all the parts to make 1 of the 3 variants. The said it will "look even better than the Forgeworld Hellhound", so this should be pretty sweet when it comes out.


----------



## asianavatar

> So if the IG stormtroopers get "hot shot lasguns" do you think the inquisition stormtroopers would change?


Most likely not based on how GW has dealt with the differences with the SM item rules.


----------



## LordWaffles

BrotherR said:


> So if the IG stormtroopers get "hot shot lasguns" do you think the inquisition stormtroopers would change? maybe an FAQ or maybe not. Be too good to hope we could have troops with ap3 guns and ap2 plasma guns.


GW: NO MOAR FAQS. GOD. PEOPLE. STOP LOSING WITH BAD MARINES D:<


Seriously, unless they've had a change of heart old armies will get shafted. But go guardsmen for getting an update.


----------



## phillbrick

I saw this on warseer today, rumours about future vehicle releases:

"Talking to a GW employee about vehicle release dates came out with the following info his manager had told him in relation to the IG display. About six months to clear out existing boxes them as best he remembers.

Box 1 = Hellhound, Banewolf, Devil Dog
Box 2 = Chimera
Box 3 = LRBT (extra sprue to make Demolisher, and one other thought it was Vanquisher) *
Box 4 = Valkyrie
Box 5 = Basilisk (extra sprue to make Giffon, and possibly Medusa but not sure)*

* Price increase and extra sprue a web and direct order item

Exterminator, Punisher, Executioner, He thinks it’s either FW or upgrade sprues, direct only.

Hydra, Manticore, Eradicator, Colossus, FW only

Deathstrike, build your own , Possibly FW at some time.

Sponsons upgrade sprue direct only.

Of course loads of salt, this contradicts current rumours. It could be just bull to try and sell existing stock, but I would be interested if anyone has info to confirm or deny this. A good looking Hydra conversion will not be easy."

I personally have no idea if it's true or not, although as I mentioned earlier there is a new multi-variant hellhound kit coming out sometime. I thought it might be interesting still.


----------



## Chaosftw

Posted by bigred | Tuesday, April 07, 2009 from BoLS


"Hi all,

A quick one, but we heard the Games Worksho presentation at Adepticon, and while not offering up pictures, the rep did say that a plastic Hellhound was in the Warhammer 40k pipeline. It will allow buildouts as any of the Hellhound variants, and would "look even better than the Forgeworld Hellhound"

We also got to take a quick peek at the IG codex and can say that The Dude's superb IG summary on Warseer is pretty much 100% correct. Did I mention that Stormtroopers are armed with Hellguns, Hellpistols and a CCW!!! The Hydra ignores the coversave for skimmers moving fast as well as turbo-boosting bikes! Finally, it may be possible to combine some IG options to give their enemies a -2 to all Reserve rolls! Can you guys think of any specific armies that won't like those abilities? I can."


----------



## Zondarian

Well I couldn't find Yarricks rules on the Thread, so what is going on with him please? or have I just missed his rules?

Edit- Wait just found them, and I have to say I think they have got worse. I like old Yarrick


----------



## Daniel Harper

I'm looking forward to the possible addition of the Vanquisher turret, I want to make that a command tank in a squadron. Make a nice little centrepiece. However I'm a little upset that there isn't a model for the Deathstrike, I want one to help create a mission where the enemies goal is to stop it before it fires. I would make one myself but am not sure where to begin and my modelling skills arn't exactly the best. Thanks for all the information and hard work everyone.


----------



## Overfeind

i think Yarrick has got better he has a i be back role 3+ his shield is not as good but still helpful and he cant be instant killed he is a bit more points but still i will use him


----------



## Stuntiesrule

So yeah I think all together it is a much needed upgrade to guard and unlike some doomsayers I do not feel it will overpower them back when they "sucked" a good player was always able to win with them.

Loving all the tank variations good to see some different stuff.


----------



## Volchek

You know, I was hyped to start a Cadian force. I love tanks! And the new IG Codex seems very nice indeed, but...

I just got a GW Email Newsletter and when I saw the price of the Cadian Battleforce at $95US and all you got was 29 small plastic minis in that Battleforce, again for $95US, I simply took playing IG off the table.

I know GW needs to make a profit, but jeebus, it's incredibly cheap to cast plastic minis by the cargo ship loads. Why on earth would they feel charging you $95US for such a small selection is acceptable? Do they not realize in the current state of the global economy that they are pricing themselves out of business?

Egads...bad bad way to run a company...


----------



## bishop5

Meh, IG have always been an expensive army to collect, shame really. I'll still spend all my money on them though. Forge World will also get some of my cash for their Ryza pattern tanks.


----------



## Creon

Well, there is a Sentinel in that package, along with 28 other plastics. Here's the breakdown on buying seperate, opposed to box:

$25.00 - Sentinel (1 model)
$35.00 - Heavy Weapons Squad (3 Models)
$32.00 - 5 man guard unit (x [email protected]$8.00)
$25.00 - Command Squad (5 models)

Total piecemeal: $117.00. Price boxed: $95.00.

Of course, that's one HECK of a cost for plastics.


----------



## Izual

http://picasaweb.google.ru/kainmilenium/IG2009#5322287611926248578

ChaosFTW - you can dissect how you may need to~


----------



## Daniel Harper

Love that Hydra action shot, too bad its so small. Still makes me want to buy one from Forge World. Thanks for the pictures RogueMarket.


----------



## LordWaffles

It's all written in "booga-booga"ese!


----------



## Galahad

They had a confirmation roundup over at minus1modifier

Apparently they had points listed too, but wussed out when an ex-redshirt put the scare into them and edited it.

Copied from them...


M1M said:


> HEADQUARTERS
> Chenkov
> -Is a Special Character Infantry Platoon commander
> - Can upgrade the conscript squad in his platoon to allow him to use the order ‘Send in the next wave’ for xx points.
> - ‘Send in the next wave’: The squad is immediately removed and next turn comes from the table edge (like reserves) at full starting strength.
> 
> Al'Rahem
> Allows a unit to Fire in the shooting phase and still run.
> Instakills on a roll of a 6 in combat
> 
> Mogul Kamir
> He and his unit are subject to Rage.
> 
> Sly Marbo
> Deploys similar to a Callidus Assassin. Has a Demo Charge and always wound on 2+'s in assault. He also retains his Sniper Pistol.
> 
> There is a Tank Commander upgrade, called Sergeant (?) Pasc, he gives the tank a BS of 4 and has an additional special ability against tanks and Monsterous Creatures, he costs around xxpts.
> 
> Order Rules:
> - HQ Commanders must order first, then Platoon Commanders, then Squad commanders (if they can)
> - Done at the start of the shooting phase. If a unit does any action in the shooting phase before orders are given, they cant benefit from any order
> - Vox allows a unit to reroll failed Ld tests for orders
> - Company Officer can give 2 orders and may order any squad with a vox or within 12”
> - Platoon officers can give 1 order and may order any squad in their platoons with a vox or within 6”
> - Some squad leaders can order their own squad (Veterans?)
> - Unit must pass a Ld test, Double one means they understand and can take another Order, passed Ld means 1 order, failed Ld means no Order and Double 6 means no Order and unit does nothing this turn.
> - A double 6 on a Ld test will prevent any further orders in that turn.
> 
> List of Orders:
> -Tank!: +1 AP against vehicles (possibly Tank Hunter)
> -Fire in ranks: All weapons may fire 1 extra shot (May only be Lasguns)
> -Down!: A unit which goes to ground gains an additional +1 Cover Save bonus
> - Move!: A unit rolls 2D6 when running and picks the highest
> - (HQ Commander only): Bring it down! Twin links weapons shooting at tanks, MC’s etc.
> - Rally: Instantly rallies a unit, can be used to lose the downside of using ‘Down!’
> 
> -Basic Company Commanders are around xxpts.
> 
> -Officers are NO LONGER Independent Characters.
> 
> -The new Advisors, Officer of the Fleet, Master of Ordnance and Astropath are around xxpts each, Sanctioned Pyskers are no longer Advisor upgrades.
> 
> -Bodyguards are around xxpts and allow you to allocate two wounds which would affect their officer against them instead.
> 
> -Medics now give the unit the Feel No Pain USR.
> 
> ELITES
> Stormtroopers are xxpts each, you may pick one of three missions, Behind Enemy Lines which grants the USR Move Though Cover, Recon which grants Out Flank or Arial Assualt which gives them a reroll of scatter dice for deep strike and Valkyrie disembarks.
> 
> -Sanctioned Psykers - Have a number of powers:
> - The Psykers may drop 1 Ld from an enemy unit for every sanctioned psyker alive at the time. - Soulstorm is range:36 SX AP:d6 Heavy1, Blast. Gains +1 Strength per psyker in the unit.
> - Comes as a Sanctioned Psyker unit, of 4-9 Psykers and a Commissar Handler.
> -The Pysker Chior starts at around xxpts for an Overseer and 4 Pyskers.
> - On any perils of the warp the Commissar will shoot D3 Psykers.
> 
> TROOPS
> -Infantry Platoons consist of, Command Section, 2-5 Infantry Squads, 0-5 Heavy Weapons Squads, 0-3 Special Weapons Squads, 0-1 Conscript Platoons
> 
> -The 2-5 Infantry Squads can be marged into a single unit.
> 
> -Infantry Squad come in at xxpts, weapons options come in at xpts for Mortars, xxpts for Heavy Bolters and Autocannon, xxpts for Missile Launchers, xxpts for Lascannon, 5pts for Grenade Launchers and Flamers, xxpts for Meltaguns and xxpts for Plasma Guns.
> 
> -Heavy Weapons Squads start at xxpts with 3 Mortars, and each weapon can be upgraded as follows, xpts for Heavy Bolters and Autocannon, xxpts for Missile Launchers, xxpts for Lascannon.
> 
> -Special Weapons Squads are able to take 3 Demo Charges.
> 
> -Conscripts are Lasgun only units.
> 
> -Commissars come in at about xxpts basic.
> 
> -Veterans Squads may take Carapace.
> 
> ~Standard caveats apply until the Fly Lords get some eyeballs on the Codex, but these seem very plausible based on all the other info we've seen. Stormtroopers seem a little on the high side, and either IG commanders will have to stay close, give up orders for distant units, or spend the points on voxes. I'm also thinking the new verb for IG codex will soon be "You have been Marboed".
> 
> UPDATE: This list is by no means complete. Don't assume that if something is not listed here it is not in the codex.
> 
> Fast Attack:
> - Fast Tanks Squadron:
> - You may choose any of the following tanks in a 1-3 tank squadron.
> - Hellhound: xxx pts. Tank, fast. You can change the heavy bolter by a flamer for free or by a multi-melta by xx pts. Extra armour xx pts, searchlight x pts, heavy stubborn xx pts, hunter-killer missile xx pts, dozer blade xx pts.
> - Banewolf: 130 pts. Tank, fast. You can change the heavy bolter by a flamer for free or by a multi-melta by xx pts. Extra armour xx pts, searchlight x pts, heavy stubborn xx pts, hunter-killer missile xx pts, dozer blade xx pts.
> - Devil Dog: xxx pts. Tank, fast. You can change the heavy bolter by a flamer for free or by a multi-melta by xx pts. Extra armour xx pts, searchlight x pts, heavy stubborn xx pts, hunter-killer missile xx pts, dozer blade xx pts.
> 
> The entire squadron can buy smoke launchers for 5 pts/mini or camo-netting for xx pts/mini.
> 
> - Sentinel Squadron:
> - Scout Sentinel: xx pts, open-topped, scouts, move through cover, multilaser. Auto-cannon x pts, heavy flamer x pts, missile launcher xx pts, laser cannon xx pts. Searchlight x pt, hunter-killer missile xx pts, the entire squadron can buy smoke launcher for x pts/mini and/or camo-netting for xx pts / mini.
> 
> 
> 
> - Valkyrie: xxx pts.. Armour: 12-12-10
> Skimmer, fast, scout, may deep strike
> Equipment and weapons: extra armour, searchlight, 2 hellstrike missiles, multilaser
> Options: change multilaser to laser-cannon +xx pts, change hellstrike missile for 2 multiple rockets pods for +xx pts, heavy bolters for +xx pts.
> Can be bought in a 1-3 squadron.
> Transport 12 models, they have the “grav chute insertion” (deep strike from the valk)
> 
> 
> 
> - Vendetta: xxx pts.. Armour: 12-12-10
> Skimmer, fast, scout, may deep strike
> Equipment and weapons: extra armour, searchlight, 3 twin-linked las-cannons
> Options: change 2 las-cannon for 2 hellfury missiles for free, heavy bolters for +xx pts.
> Can be bought in a 1-3 squadron.
> Transport 12 models, they have the “grav chute insertion” rule.
> 
> Heavy Support:
> Lemas Russ Squadron
> Composition:vehicle squadron composed of 1-3 Leman Russ or Leman Russ Demolishers in any combination.
> 
> - Leman Russ Battle Tank. xxx pts Hull Heavy Bolter. May change it for a lascannon for xx pts, may have sponsons with: heavy bolters xx pts, multi-melta xx pts, plasma cannons 40 pts.
> LR may have Heavy stubborn for xx pts, dozer blade xx pts, h-k missile xx pts, extra armour xx pts. Entire squadron with camo-netting for xx pts/model. One of the squadron tanks can be the squadron leader for xx pts.
> 
> Same options for the next tanks:
> 
> - Leman Russ Exterminator: xxx pts.
> - Leman Russ Vanquiser: xxx pts.
> - Leman Russ Eradicator: xxx pts.
> - Leman Russ Demolisher: xxx pts.
> - Leman Russ Punisher: xxx pts.
> - Leman Russ Executioner: xxx pts.
> 
> Artillery Squadron, 1-3 models in a squadron. Same options as the LR’s. Can be topped for xx pts / model, the camo-netting cost xx pts /model.
> 
> - Basilisk: xxx pts.
> - Medusa: xxx pts. Can buy siege bombs for x pts.
> - Colossus: xxx pts.
> - Griffon: xx pts.
> - Hydra: xx pts. Camo-netting cost xx pts for it.
> 
> The following vehicles cannot be bought in a squadron:
> 
> - Manticore: xxx pts.
> - Deathstrike: xxx pts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Standard caveats apply until the Fly Lords get some eyeballs on the Codex, but these seem very plausible based on all the other info we've seen. It would seem the tanks and thier upgrades in general are going up in cost, to go with some of ther new abilities. That Valkyrie/Vendetta is point costed to fly off of shelves. Heck, an IG army that is going heavy Valks may be more mobile than an Eldar force at this rate. I shudder to consider the possibilities of 9 Hellhound/Devildog combos.... The Ork horde may have finally found its match.


----------



## radical_psyker

Galahad said:


> They had a confirmation roundup over at minus1modifier
> 
> SNIP
> 
> Apparently they had points listed too, but wussed out when an ex-redshirt put the scare into them and edited it.
> 
> Copied from them...


That stuff is ancient being just a compilation of a couple of different batches of reports from people who got an early look at the Codex on March 17th/18th. Specifically *Col.Gravis*'s blog and some stuff from *Glandalf sama* at Estalia-Cordoba that got posted on Warseer and thence to BoLS. And there's loads of little mistakes all through it anyway.


----------



## Syph

TheDude's summary over at WS is most accurate, if anyone would like to condense it all into a list.


----------



## radical_psyker

Syph said:


> TheDude's summary over at WS is most accurate, if anyone would like to condense it all into a list.


Yep, there's a few small omissions and a couple of details wrong, but it gives you a good 95% look at the Codex and enough to work up some test lists with to see what modelling you might want to get a headstart on. :grin:


----------



## Galahad

<shrugs> I saw it and figured I'd sling it over. I haven't been keeping up with the whole og the 34 page megathread, so my apologies if it was bad intel or already been seen


----------



## Overfeind

Double 6 means no Order and unit does nothing this turn.

that's not wont i red on a double 6 the command structure collapses and you cant issue any more orders that turn and the unit you tried to give the order to that turn operates normally


----------



## MarzM

Overfeind said:


> i got a hold of a copy of the codex on-line looks like someone tuck picks on there phone and posted them it on rapidshare.com its an acrobat file i wood like to put the link up but not sure if im aloud can i


No you can't. It breaches GW copyright and would make Jez and Galahad cry.........:cray:


----------



## Overfeind

ok thanks just wonted to ask first before i drop myself into s**t


----------



## Galahad

It would make everyone cry since it could well lead to Heresy being shut down


----------



## Widowmaker666

damn copyright laws. i shake my fist at thee! :threaten: but they are there for a reason


----------



## Creon

I'd rather not breach GW Copyright. Ever.


----------



## Sqwerlpunk

I had a look at the codex, couple things that hit me in particular...

Commissars Summary Execution got a re-work in rules, you're no longer SoL when you have no officers left to cap, you get to shoot regular troopers (although it's just a re-roll of morale when he caps somebody, if double fail, you still fall-back). Also gives Stubborn to the squad he joins (Looking forward to 50 man Conscripts re-rolling Ld10 from the Lord Commissar). Commissars are bought like an extra leader for certain squads, although the Lord is Independent HQ choice.

Priests Righteous Fury also got a re-work, no longer causes the squad any un-necessary dakka loss, just allows for re-rolling of all to-hit rolls for assault (and is an independent character, no more pesky Advisors rule making him obsolete).


----------



## Vanchet

Let's say the GWS is a rainforest, It's very delicate and needs to be taken care of, If We broken it with copyrights-The Rainforest DIES!! We don't the rainforest to die do we? 

Sorry IT Crowd line I altered-Couldn't resist


----------



## Talos

Been looking at the new codex and so far I think it is really good. Lots of special characters like the SM ones including a Tank ace. I like the Characters but they cost alot of points. Also found the penal legion was more than a thought but they are pretty good.
Also I find it odd you can get Creed on his own without his bodyguard. Not sure why they gave us a Rough rider special character but on well.
So far I like it there is just so much firepower.
Still think things like Priests are a waste of points.

Well I just repointed my old guard list and it is now 1497 instead of 1500  so not much of a change. People always say that new codex ruin there lists. TBH I will change my list as my Orygans jumped from 150 something to over 300. But if I used this list as it is then it does alot better than it use to mainly due to the orders.


----------



## kenzman

what i love is the psyker squad can take a chimera. So they can do there little blast from the belly of the transport and on the move! Add the Primeris and you've got alot of fire power from a safe armored spot. Vets are good too but wish they had a commissar option  Also there seems to be no good hth option for the new book. Ogryns will just run away (unless you add a lord commissar or Yarrick) and rough riders are... well... bad to put it lightly. Miss the CC sentinels already  used to be you could give them ws4 and 2 attacks add a heavy flamer and it was magic! Penal troops maybe ok for HtH but you wont know until its time to play  Over all lots of good stuff. Guard can now put more armor on the field then anyone else and thats how it should be!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

I just looked through the codex the other day, and there seems to be a serious lack of carapace armour. The only ones that can take it are veterans, the HQ command, stormtroopers, and a few ICs. Oh well...

Also, the rumours about commissars not being able to take powerfists are somewhat (but not totally) true. The infantry squad commissars (yes, every infantry squad can now have a commissar) cannot take fists, but the junior command squad commissars/the lords can still take them. Again, darn, as I have about 5 powerfist commissars... bleh.

Colonel Straken is really crazy. I'm definitely calling my commander a counts-as Straken.

Other than that I don't think there are any other rumours I can prove/disprove.


----------



## Lord Ramo

:victory:OH dear how many new russes do they get?!?!?!?! AN d now they are overpowered!?!?!?! Oh well my Crimson Fists will just have to beat them to show that you can't beat the Space Marines no matter what!!
But seriously the guard were a good army anyway.






For the Emperor!!!!!!


----------



## Talos

The leman russes arnt over powered they may be a bit better then they once where because they can move 6 and fire but they cost alot now.
I am going to have to make a awesome count as for Marbo just because he is awesome.


----------



## Creon

Well, I've got a Valkyrie coming. And that's it. We'll have to see how my Tallarns fare. I have currently four entire pieces of Tracked armor. 1 Chimera. 1 Russ. 1 Basilisk. 1 Hellhound. 2 Sentinels, two non-GW sentinels. We'll see what happens. I may have to pull out Desert Warriors again and build THAT Tallarn Army.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem

Finaly got a look at a store copy. I have to say I'm not that pleased and it does mess with my army list pretty badly.

Mostly not happy with the number of troop squads lacking the Chimera transport option. That puts a big dent in my Mechanised list. No transport for Heavy Weapons Squads or Special Weapons Squads. Never really used SWS but I have a Missile Launcher Squad and an AC squad that now can't keep up with the rest of the army. I'm pretty sure they did that because the new Chimera rules say you can fire five weapons outta it and they don't want people using Hvy weap. squads in Chimera bunkers. And there is also no special charactor with the makes every one mechanised special rule. I don't have to take them but that's 6 teams I've bought and painted and can't use with the list I want anymore, I don't wan't to stick them back in regular squads cause the ones I want to have Hvy Weap. already do. Guess I'm just screwed on that one or just ask my oppenent if he's ok with me taken Chimeras with those squads and having a back up list if they do object. 

Oh yeah and Techpriest can't get a Chimera anymore either, WHF? Ogrens get 'um and pyskers get 'um but the Techpriest who fixes and maintains the damn thing can't. "I'd love to fix that tank over there comander but then I'd have to walk all the way over there." Like I said in the Valk. thread I could just get him one of those and have a really fast, flying repair service.

The only ray of Desert Sunshine for me is Captain Al'rahem, couldn't guess I'd like him could you? He is badass and a Platoon Commander, which was kinda odd to me but whatever. If I read his special rules right, his entire platoon must Outflank. So if they all have Chimeras, his command squad and at least 2 Infantry squads can outflank with them. I think thats awesome :good:!

Another good point for me is with the lower platoon and Chimera cost I can fit more tanks and griffons in to support my Mech. Infantry. When I get the chance to sit down with a codex I'll do up my list and see if it's worth all I've lost.


----------



## QuietEarth

I think you'll be able to take a Mech list with just three units now. Your command squad and then two vet squads.


----------



## Col. Schafer

Al' Rahhem, heres somthing to think about. 

So your takeing your namesake? Cool! (I used to be able to do that...[/biterness])

Anyway, so you have him tacked onto your platoon, and there you are, mechanised squads ready to go, and heavy weapons squads ready to fire, but out of range... or are they? Nope, their outflanking as per the requirement for being in his platoon! Depending on the board, you may not need to move those buggers, they could be deployed in range! :Biggrin: The talarans definately got some love from this dex.

Oh and on the chimera bunker... They are just asking for someone to load up a comand squad with 4 plasma guns and a plasma pistol. Suicide tank! FTW!

Holy crap... outflank that [email protected]#$er! :shok: Well Rahem would have to be in it, but heck thats 8 plas shots 3 HB shots the multilaser and posibly the stubber. This needs loooking into...

Wow I wondered pretty off topic there.


----------



## Treewizard648

Somebody, PLEASE TELL ME if they still have doctrines such as carapace armor or sharpshooters! If they dont I may have to quit I.G.


----------



## Katie Drake

Treewizard648 said:


> Somebody, PLEASE TELL ME if they still have doctrines such as carapace armor or sharpshooters! If they dont I may have to quit I.G.


Doctrines are gone. Some units can take carapace armor. I'll list them here.

Company Command squads
Lord Commissars
Stormtroopers (they come with it)
Veteran squads

And that's it. If, however, you're looking to represent an army with carapace armor and Sharpshooters, the easiest way to do it would be to take units of Veterans as Troops (no special character is required to do this) and give them carapace armor. Their improved Ballistic Skill will actually be superior math-wise to Sharpshooters. Unfortunately it's not possible to take heavy or special weapon teams with carapace armor, but units of Veterans can suffice fairly well - just take a unit of Vets and give them three special weapons to help represent a special weapon squad.

There's a lot of good in the new Imperial Guard Codex and most people will find that they're able to field their armies with a minimum of shuffling around and re-thinking. Only the very radical Doctrines like Drop Troops, Warrior Weapons and the like are that hard to represent.


----------



## xX2005SocialDXx

Treewizard648 said:


> Somebody, PLEASE TELL ME if they still have doctrines such as carapace armor or sharpshooters! If they dont I may have to quit I.G.


lol haha

They should make it that Cadians already have carapce armor because they do.

Other than that your vostroyians will fall like ripping tissue against the might of the chaos bolters


----------



## Treewizard648

xX2005SocialDXx said:


> lol haha
> 
> They should make it that Cadians already have carapce armor because they do.
> 
> Other than that your vostroyians will fall like ripping tissue against the might of the chaos bolters



Very funny CHARLIE, (the wanker I am quoting is my brother) you wont be laughing so much when my custom leman russ tanks smash through your traitor marines and when I outflank you with my Vostroyan pattern sentinels! 

And even if you do beat me many times Charlie, the more we fight, the better I will develop strategies against you, and eventually I will come for you and stop you for good. 

Plus I know where you live, DOWNSTAIRS!


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

xX2005SocialDXx said:


> lol haha
> 
> They should make it that Cadians already have carapce armor because they do.


Not all Cadians have carapace armour. Only the Kasrkin, which are the cadian veterans. 

Though with 5th ed. cover, why do you need carapace on your cheap infantry squads


----------



## Wiccus

Dont quit IG because of the lack of doctrines. I personally didnt use many, like maybe sharpshooters and cameloline when i was city fighting. There are plenty of ways to represent doctrines that were in there with the special characters and the fact that veterans and penal legionnaires are troops. STAY TRUE TO THE EMPEROR!


----------



## davidg32

My only question / concern would be that if you take the veteran squad and upgrade them to have carapace armor do they use a lasgun or a hot shot lasgun(hellgun)? Basically could we use the storm trooper models as veterans?


----------



## Katie Drake

davidg32 said:


> My only question / concern would be that if you take the veteran squad and upgrade them to have carapace armor do they use a lasgun or a hot shot lasgun(hellgun)? Basically could we use the storm trooper models as veterans?


Veterans use lasguns, only Stormtroopers get the hot shot ones (which makes sense seeing that they're an Elites choice).


----------



## davidg32

Hmm so any suggestions on how to model them?


----------



## Master_Caleb

Quick question if this already hasn't been asked. I was thinking of picking up IG now, but I came across wondering if the leman russ will have the new parts in it starting may 1st? Does it already have them? What do the current ones have? I don't want to buy an older one from my store, and end up wasting 50USD. 

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## LordWaffles

So are they going to beat the new orks? Or did they just bring IG in line with space mehreens?


----------



## Trevor Drake

The kits have not been changed yet Caleb, so wait until after the 2nd/When your store gets in its stock.


----------



## Creon

So Far the Leman Russ isn't on the Advance Orders screen, so I don't think even if they DO have new turret pieces, that they are planning on reboxing anytime soon. I have heard rumours that the FW turrets are the "official" variant solution.


----------



## phillbrick

Master_Caleb said:


> Quick question if this already hasn't been asked. I was thinking of picking up IG now, but I came across wondering if the leman russ will have the new parts in it starting may 1st? Does it already have them? What do the current ones have? I don't want to buy an older one from my store, and end up wasting 50USD.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ~MC


There are supposedly plastic hellhound kits (to make the 3 hellhound variants), and a new demolisher kit (to make the demolisher, punisher and executioner) coming out in the not too distant future (according to the BoLS at least). 

So far though, nothing too concrete on whether there will be a new box for the standard Russ, and variants like the eradicator, vanquicher and exterminator, but that was just a rumour, so it likely won't be happening soon.

You could get forge world turrets for some of them (or if you had an exterminator from way back you could just use that). Currently there really is no eradicator turret. but it looks like a shorter battle cannon from the sketch in the codex, so maybe conqueror turret would work.


----------



## Master_Caleb

phillbrick said:


> There are supposedly plastic hellhound kits (to make the 3 hellhound variants), and a new demolisher kit (to make the demolisher, punisher and executioner) coming out in the not too distant future (according to the BoLS at least).
> 
> So far though, nothing too concrete on whether there will be a new box for the standard Russ, and variants like the eradicator, vanquicher and exterminator, but that was just a rumour, so it likely won't be happening soon.
> 
> You could get forge world turrets for some of them (or if you had an exterminator from way back you could just use that). Currently there really is no eradicator turret. but it looks like a shorter battle cannon from the sketch in the codex, so maybe conqueror turret would work.


So when building for tourneys etc. will you have to use custom kits, or will you be able to just proxy whatever option they currently have? 

~MC


----------



## Katie Drake

Master_Caleb said:


> So when building for tourneys etc. will you have to use custom kits, or will you be able to just proxy whatever option they currently have?
> 
> ~MC


Either custom kits or conversions, depending on the rules for the tournament that you're attending. Some tournaments may allow proxies, but not most.


----------



## kenzman

going off topic here, Just did some IG codex reading and "guardsman marbo" gave me goosebumps when i put this together... foot trooper that can show up an inch away and has a demo charge... seems evil. Plus hit and run. so if your feeling brave or fighting tau  you could charge in get them all clusterd up and run and chuck the charge back into the tight group enemys... wow. or if you just want to take out tanks since he can throw the demo charge at the tank then charge in with meltabombs. Best of all is that he is "elite" not HQ! I love it! just need to make a Valhallan ver of him


----------



## Ste

Ace I'm gunna end up having a lot if counts as heroes


----------



## Someguy

LordWaffles said:


> So are they going to beat the new orks? Or did they just bring IG in line with space mehreens?


It's a bit too early to say but they do look like being a fairly serious army. They will truly have more firepower than anyone else now, point for point, which hasn't really been the case for a while. They have fixes for the kill point problems that have hamstrung them recently and may have fairly normal KP counts. They are actually going to be quite hard to assault as well, just because there are going to be so damn many of them.

Looking at the list, there aren't many things that really stand out as bad. It's a book mostly full of cheap items with big guns, often formed up into squadrons. I do like the idea of squadrons of 3 hydras, for example, which beat lootas in terms of average hits per turn per point - some of them on the move.

The basic infantry platoon is hugely versatile and can include more than 150 infantry and put all of them in chimeras if it wants to. You can get the whole thing to outflank if you buy Al'Rahem... though it may be difficult to deploy them down a 4' table edge. More often you will scatter them around the place and have them shoot at stuff until they die.

There's plenty of fun around the edges as well. Ratlings are cheaper than ever and probably better. Ogryns are quite badass, but with weak LD that you can't easily improve. I'm not convinced by storm troopers but they are probably usable. I don't think they compare well with sisters of battle, who you can get as troops choices if you feel like it.

Tech priests have servitors and do manage to be ridiculously overpriced if you take them with guns, which is entirely pointless considering that you can get unlimited, cheaper, tougher heavy weapons as troops. Without guns they just cost about as much as a medium sized tank... so buy a tank. I'm not going to hold this against the codex anyway, since they always seem to manage to fit something like this in.

Veteran squads are largely unchanged, except that they are now troops. They can have a variety of squad upgrades which may be worth it. Penal legionnaires probably aren't worth it in my view. 10 stubborn guys with guardsman stats aren't going to hold up the khorne berzerkers for long, but might hold them through the IG shooting phase. Disaster. For the same reason I'm no fan of commissars.

The special characters don't really impress me to be honest. They do various interesting things but I think they tend to cost too many points that would be better spent on big guns. There are a variety of things like this in the codex where you can get something cool or get something shooty, and it remains to be seen which options people choose. My instinct will be to get a lot of guns first, then see if I have a few spare points for toys. I may get Captain Al'Rahem if I can though, since he has an order which looks somewhat abusable.

The codex overall has a great feel. Previous editions have tended to give the impression that IG are kind of an elite force but this book makes it brutally clear that they are disposable assets deployed for vast wars of attrition. For example when introducing the Master of Ordnance it says this:


> "Attempts by Company Commanders to call down close-ranged artillery fire can result in disastrous casualties amongst the Imperial Guard. Whilst the loss of life is regrettable, the waste of ammunition is intolerable".


 You really get the feel that you have part of a vast machine army winning from putting more bullets downrange than the other guy. The art of war, it is not.


----------



## phillbrick

Master_Caleb said:


> So when building for tourneys etc. will you have to use custom kits, or will you be able to just proxy whatever option they currently have?
> 
> ~MC


I've never been to a tournament, so I can't really comment on that, but I would imagine a lot of them would frown on proxies. 

The forge world turrets would work for most, and you'll be able to make a punisher or executioner when the new Demolisher kit comes out.

If you want something like the eradicator, as I mentioned before it looks like a shorter barrelled battle cannon, so the conqueror turret would probably work, or maybe even just cut a piece off the battle cannon so it looks smaller. 

Similar with the vanquiser, it's really just a longer turret battle cannon, so I have always thought just to find a small piece of pipe and jam it in.


I just saw this on BoLS now:

"Later in the quarter (reportedly around August) there are said to be 5 updated vehicle kits for the Imperial Guard to allow construction of EVERY tank in the codex (except the Deathstrike)

-Russ/Vanquisher/Exterminator/Executioner kit
-Demolisher/Punisher/Executioner kit
-Hellhound/Devildog/Banewolf kit
-Basilisk/Medusa/Griffon kit
-Manticore/Colossus/Hydra kit

Plus the Chimera."

So maybe (hopefully) we'll get all the new tank kits after all


----------



## Overfeind

i think one of the best things about the new codex is that guard will not be as predictable as before and the tank turret for every occasion.
i was surprised how many weapons there are that ignore cover.


----------



## stooge92

how can they release a new codex, get us all hyped up about new tank variants- and then not release the kits until (probably the earliest) AUGUST

ITS A JOKE, you'd think they would want to make all the $$$$$$$ when the hype is massive with the first wave- and its going to be so annoying KNOWING what we want- and they havn't even kitted them yet!!!!!

just venting


----------



## radical_psyker

phillbrick said:


> If you want something like the eradicator, as I mentioned before it looks like a shorter barrelled battle cannon, so the conqueror turret would probably work, or maybe even just cut a piece off the battle cannon so it looks smaller.


As I said in the Eradicator cannon query thread some days ago (copied below) the Eradicator Cannon resembles the Hellhammer Cannon in design if people want to use that for inspiration for a conversion. I personally feel using the Hellhammer Cannon component itself would look a little bit too beefy... but it's a reasonably easy fix I guess for those people who don't want to fork out for an expensive FW proxy model or don't have much in the way of converting skills. :wink:

From the Eradicator cannon query thread:

_"There's a drawing of it in profile in the Codex - along with all the LR variants - and the Eradicator Nova Cannon looks like a scaled down version of the cannon found on the Hellhammer Baneblade variant. It has the same three holes on the side and a piston thingy running back to the turret. The barrel itself is about half the length of the LR Battle Cannon.

I've compared the plastic LR Battle Cannon and Hellhammer Cannon component from the Baneblade kit side-by-side and it is a pretty damn good match, especially if you remove about 1/4 of the barrel, i.e. one piston section."_



phillbrick said:


> I just saw this on BoLS now:
> 
> "Later in the quarter (reportedly around August) there are said to be 5 updated vehicle kits for the Imperial Guard to allow construction of EVERY tank in the codex (except the Deathstrike)
> 
> -Russ/Vanquisher/Exterminator/Executioner kit
> -Demolisher/Punisher/Executioner kit
> -Hellhound/Devildog/Banewolf kit
> -Basilisk/Medusa/Griffon kit
> -Manticore/Colossus/Hydra kit
> 
> Plus the Chimera."
> 
> So maybe (hopefully) we'll get all the new tank kits after all


Careful *phill*, this is yet another prime example of BoLS simply lifting something straight off a forum without attesting to its veracity and *getting the details wrong*. I mean, they have the Executioner listed twice in those kits... classic BoLS transcription error. :laugh: 

What they've done is combined two posts from two different members from DakkaDakkka (not the most reputable of forums) posted some three days ago and BoLS made a couple of really bad errors. Firstly they failed to point out (or maybe they just didn't notice) that the contents of those "5 new kits for August" was a *complete wishlist* on behalf of the second member and that the first member only referred to new Leman Russ kits coming in August in the most vague of descriptions. He didn't mention how many kits, in fact he admits to not knowing how many or even what the contents will be. He just blathered on a lot and really the only thing he seemed to know was that it would be August. 

The only IG tank kits confirmed for August is the Leman Russ Demolisher (Demolisher, Punisher and Executioner) and the Hellhound (Hellhound, Devil Dog and Bane Wolf). We will be getting other kits too, but not in August, the date for those have not been confirmed yet. Rumblings indicate it's unlikely to even be this year.

We all have to be real careful when reading BoLS. Check for mention of the source, go there and read it, re-read it and read it again for a third time for good measure. Stories posted on BoLS often vary from the truth... sometimes wildly. :wink:


----------



## radical_psyker

I see that BoLS have now updated their news item and have removed the 5 kit wishlist... good for them. :good:


----------



## Daniel Harper

I'm not sure if this has been answered or anything but has anyone seen the Valkyrie model and does it have to be stuck to the flying base. I know it probably does but I thought I'd ask as the model and base look tall connected and would be hard to transport.

Thanks


----------



## Master_Caleb

Daniel Harper said:


> I'm not sure if this has been answered or anything but has anyone seen the Valkyrie model and does it have to be stuck to the flying base. I know it probably does but I thought I'd ask as the model and base look tall connected and would be hard to transport.
> 
> Thanks


As for BRB you do. I could look up the exact page, but they mention specifically that you have to have it on the base unless it is crashed (and if it's glued on you just need to mark it). 

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## Wiccus

I looked over the codex for a million years today. Very very sexy. Im really excited about all of the artillery. The manticore is going to be awesome as well as the medusa and colossus. This are going to be the most excruciatingly slow two weeks of my life. Cant wait.


----------



## radical_psyker

Daniel Harper said:


> I'm not sure if this has been answered or anything but has anyone seen the Valkyrie model and does it have to be stuck to the flying base. I know it probably does but I thought I'd ask as the model and base look tall connected and would be hard to transport.


As *Master_Caleb* said, ruleswise it should be on it's base, but transportwise, there is a slot in the underside of the Valkyrie for the flight stand to go into, so you can detach it for transport.


----------



## Daniel Harper

I remember the book saying that it needed the base in games, but I was wondering about transport so thank you radical_psyker. :good:


----------



## stooge92

hey just wondering- i haven't had a look at the codex yet but- away from the units and wargear--- hows the background/stories/war journeys/fluffy stuff- and the artwork- i mean, wat is in this book- besides the men/tanks and their values??

thanks alot, id really like to know:so_happy:


----------



## radical_psyker

Daniel Harper said:


> I remember the book saying that it needed the base in games, but I was wondering about transport so thank you radical_psyker. :good:


No worries. :victory: Here's a shot of the underside (knew I had one somewhere) showing the slot. It's only about 1/4" deep if I recall correctly, but being cross-shaped it holds pretty well.


----------



## phillbrick

stooge92 said:


> hey just wondering- i haven't had a look at the codex yet but- away from the units and wargear--- hows the background/stories/war journeys/fluffy stuff- and the artwork- i mean, wat is in this book- besides the men/tanks and their values??
> 
> thanks alot, id really like to know:so_happy:


I looked at some of the fluff stuff in it. There's a page for some (maybe all) of the major regiments, like Catachan, Cadian, etc (can't remember all of them though). There was a timeline to showing big battles the Guard fought in, I didn't read much at it though. 

There were a few other interesting bits I read, like artillery squadrons blowing up a chaos imperator titan and a Ratling killing a Tau ethereal. Some of he special characters had good fluff too, like Harker who killed a ravener (think it was a ravener at least) with his bare hands, or Nork killing an Ork warboss with a headbutt. 

There are a lot of pictures in it, basically one for every unit now. The deathstrike missile is huge, and the psyker picture was pretty cool, he had like lightning shooting from his head, lol. The one thing though is with the hellhound, leman russ and artillery squadrons, there is only a big picture of the basic one (like the LRBT), the rest just get a little sketch. It does save a lot of space and they are all pretty similar, but would have been nice to see some of the new vehicles in more detail.


----------



## kenzman

couple of things... correct me if im wrong.. but if you attach a commissar to an infantry squad they get to use his LD.. right? If you have the standard that lets you reroll failed morale would that happen before your commissar kills a unit or after? Also the new valkyrie kit is just the valkyrie and doesnt have the parts to make a vendetta?! wtf?! will we have to go threw forgeworld to make vendettas? why? 

"This box set contains one multi-part plastic Imperial Guard Valkyrie. This 128-piece, finely-detailed, miniature can be assembled in a number of ways and with a number of weapon options, including: rocket pods, a lascannon, a multi-laser, Hellstrike missiles and pintle mounted heavy bolters. Model supplied with a large oval base and an all-new clear-plastic flying base that will secure it in a heightened flying position." GW webpage


----------



## Wiccus

I got to see the valk sprues at my local store. It looked kind of incomplete like for instance there was no stand with it but I did see at least 2 lascannons. Could have been a third and I just didnt see it so you should be able to make a vendetta out of it. God I hope you can because those things are very sexy.


----------



## stooge92

Wiccus said:


> I got to see the valk sprues at my local store. It looked kind of incomplete like for instance there was no stand with it but I did see at least 2 lascannons. Could have been a third and I just didnt see it so you should be able to make a vendetta out of it. God I hope you can because those things are very sexy.


hell for AU$95 you better be able to make 1, 2 even!!!! lol:grin:


----------



## kenzman

could be that im just worried because its not on the box and there no word of the vendetta on the web page. Also i dont recall seeing twinlinked lascannons on the sprue and there would be 3 twins for the vendetta... we will see i guess.


----------



## stooge92

kenzman said:


> could be that im just worried because its not on the box and there no word of the vendetta on the web page. Also i dont recall seeing twinlinked lascannons on the sprue and there would be 3 twins for the vendetta... we will see i guess.


have someone actually got a pic of one, that they know came from the valkie box?


----------



## radical_psyker

Wiccus said:


> I got to see the valk sprues at my local store. It looked kind of incomplete like for instance there was no stand with it but I did see at least 2 lascannons. Could have been a third and I just didnt see it so you should be able to make a vendetta out of it. God I hope you can because those things are very sexy.


There is only one Lascannon in the kit, and one Multi-laser. This brings you far short of being able to make a full Lascannon-optimised Vendetta which has three *twin-linked* Lascannons, i.e. six individual Lascannon components. Though you could jury rig a Vendetta with Hellfury Missiles from the kit by converting the cockpit weapon mount and shoving the Multi-laser component in under the Lascannon. Adding a plasticard tube or sleeve around the Multi-laser barrel would go some way to making it look more convincing.



kenzman said:


> could be that im just worried because its not on the box and there no word of the vendetta on the web page. Also i dont recall seeing twinlinked lascannons on the sprue and there would be 3 twins for the vendetta... we will see i guess.


The Valkyrie kit is just that, Valkyrie only. To make a Vendetta you either go with the FW upgrade kit or convert your own which shouldn't be too difficult.



stooge92 said:


> have someone actually got a pic of one, that they know came from the valkie box?


I've got pics of the sprues from the box but they're not as good a quality as those taken at the Design Studio Open Day. Besides the base, flight stand and acrylic cockpit windows, you get the following four sprues (I've got them bigger and higher resolution if people want them):


----------



## kenzman

bah was wishing I was going to be wrong about that but i guess the making my own wont be that hard. Too the bitz store i go!


----------



## stooge92

what do we think of the battleforces, personally i think theyy fall short because they dont (anymore) have a tank in them- looks like ill be on ebay and the like for my tanks now:biggrin:


----------



## Creon

If you think there's going to be good tankhunting on Ebay right now, I think you're mistaken. Guard will be going at a premium.


----------



## VictorLazarus

Ah I thought you could put orders through the vox caster to cheat the command radius (lol) but I'm looking now and you can't they only allow re-rolls of orders. (which is ok)

Chimera is mobile command though so I guess you could wizz around in that giving orders.

MVL.


----------



## stooge92

VictorLazarus said:


> Ah I thought you could put orders through the vox caster to cheat the command radius (lol) but I'm looking now and you can't they only allow re-rolls of orders. (which is ok)
> 
> MVL.


so what is the command radius again?

are vox caster's going to be worth it then?


----------



## VictorLazarus

Comany command radius is 12

Platoon command is 6 (that might be annoying but only 1 order for platoon commander anyway)

Vox is only 5pts and seeing as sergeants only have 8 leadership I can see it being useful.

MVL.


----------



## don_mondo

stooge92 said:


> so what is the command radius again?
> 
> are vox caster's going to be worth it then?


Platoon Command officer, 6". 
Hq Command Officer 12"
Creed 24"

And yes, the voxes are worth it. With the rerolls I think I only failed two orders in an entire game thether night. Would have been a lot higher without the voxes.

Nainja'd by VL. 

OK, ummm, gotta beat the ninja..... here's a neat trick. Give the platoon command a vox, let it give itself an order, they get a reroll.........


----------



## Sqwerlpunk

Hm? I remember reading in the codex that you could send orders through vox as well.


----------



## stooge92

Sqwerlpunk said:


> Hm? I remember reading in the codex that you could send orders through vox as well.


yeah, i agree, and its in the summary at the start of this thread- 12' or vox blah blah?

is this true? or is the only benefit of vox's that you reroll failed order rolls?


----------



## Col. Schafer

^^^ nope, even if vox's are involved they need to be within 12". witch is dumb really, but hey its GW...


----------



## stooge92

my bad on this part of the comment, wasn't using my head

-----and that's so weird with the vox casters, you would think a communication device would eliminate the 12" barrier.... maybe they have bad reception?


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

A sentinal can only have heavy weapon, so 1 plasma cannon OR 1 lascannon.

And yeah.. I was hoping that you'd be able to eliminate the command radius problem with voxes Ohwell, my sisters will only have platoon commanders anyway.

By the way.. Creed is scary.. 4 orders and 24" command radius, and able to give ALL orders And his own special 'For Cadia!'.


----------



## Sqwerlpunk

Hmm, looks like voxes are useless for their points.


----------



## VictorLazarus

Yeah I couldn't see anything in the orders rules, vox rules or command squad radius rules to put orders through the vox its self getting rid of the radius restrictions. If someone has seen that somewhere please let me know lol cos it'd be great.

But even so I still think they are worth it because the normal 8 leadership test is really easy to fail.

MVL.


----------



## Trevor Drake

No, Voxs now just allow you to re-roll the Ld check when recieving an order.


----------



## stooge92

Trevor Drake said:


> No, Voxs now just allow you to re-roll the Ld check when recieving an order.


grrr thats crap, now i can't leave my hq plugged up in a building somewhere playing shooty shooty....ar well,


----------



## Ferik

I've recently faced off against the new dex (store owner got an advanced copy) and found that the Chem Dog is gross against pretty much every thing.

The best Vehicle squads we found were Basilisk and the 72" Russ (sorry don't know off top of my head since so many new varients) are the best options since you can keep your distance and have Camo Netting working for you the rest die swiftly especially against dedicated Tank hunting squads (Fire Dragons are particularly nasty).

Also we believe we may have broke the codex already due to a probable typo which should really be errata , I believe its in the troop section wargear
"..You may a heavy weapons team for every 2 guardsmen" sorry don't remember the wording compleatly but essentially you can get up to 20 platforms for you 50 man squad which is sick.

Anyways thats the jist of what we have discovered so far.

Later


----------



## Talos

I think I see what you mean with the troop section.
The wording is " Replace two guardsmen with a heavy weapon team... "
It also does not say "may" haha making it sound like you have to upgrade but I guess its a typo.
The wording does make it seem like I could add as many Heavy weapons to my inf squad as long as I have enough men.
So a standard 10 man squad could have 4 as the sarge could not become one. So you could have 4 heavies and 1 special in 1 squad.
I really dont think anybody would try and pull this.


----------



## Ferik

Oh yes they would the main reason I say this is because all to often I have heard this excuse from GW as to why they wrote something a certian way is "oh no one will do that" and someone always does and it happens with every release.

So you may be underestimating many individuals out their who love to find ways of breaking an army but yeah I do believe it was ment only as a 1 shot deal but who knows?


----------



## stooge92

Ferik said:


> Oh yes they would the main reason I say this is because all to often I have heard this excuse from GW as to why they wrote something a certian way is "oh no one will do that" and someone always does and it happens with every release.
> 
> So you may be underestimating many individuals out their who love to find ways of breaking an army but yeah I do believe it was ment only as a 1 shot deal but who knows?


yeah, you'd be surprised, some people would probably do it just so when people confront them about it they can grin and show the codex quote, then bask in their own smugness. we'll see...

i can't get over that vox rule aswell... what a joke


----------



## newt_e

Talos said:


> I think I see what you mean with the troop section.
> The wording is " Replace two guardsmen with a heavy weapon team... "
> It also does not say "may" haha making it sound like you have to upgrade but I guess its a typo.
> The wording does make it seem like I could add as many Heavy weapons to my inf squad as long as I have enough men.
> So a standard 10 man squad could have 4 as the sarge could not become one. So you could have 4 heavies and 1 special in 1 squad.
> I really dont think anybody would try and pull this.


But it is an option, rather than a must. However, it is the only option not to have "may" in the option...

Got my Codex, Valkyries and Cadian command squads today.


----------



## TheKingElessar

Inquisitor Einar said:


> A sentinal can only have heavy weapon, so 1 plasma cannon OR 1 lascannon.
> 
> And yeah.. I was hoping that you'd be able to eliminate the command radius problem with voxes Ohwell, my sisters will only have platoon commanders anyway.
> 
> By the way.. Creed is scary.. 4 orders and 24" command radius, and able to give ALL orders And his own special 'For Cadia!'.


Don't forget that only Armoured Sentinels can be equipped with Plasma Cannons...and they ARE more expensive, without the Scouts rule as well...I's sooner have the cheaper Outflanking Autocannon Scout Sentinel. But maybe that's partly because I love War Walkers so much.


----------



## VictorLazarus

I got my pre-ordered guard codex today and made new army list but lost badly because of terminators that blew up my tanks and slaughtered my men.

MVL.


----------



## stooge92

VictorLazarus said:


> I got my pre-ordered guard codex today and made new army list but lost badly because of terminators that blew up my tanks and slaughtered my men.
> 
> MVL.



lol, so they first battle of the new era was not so memorable- maybe just forget you battled and start over- what was in the list


----------



## neilbatte

The only thing putting me off guard is the high cost,
The battleforce set is now £55 and they've taken the tanks out of it and with the cost of tanks so high it was the only way I'd ever really get them.
I suppose I'd better see how viable an infantry only force will be.


----------

